# China's hi-speed railway - Symbol of toil and efficiency of the Chinese people



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Don't worry, you can click for English subtitles. (to the right of the picture quality button, "CC"). You have to press play first to enable the subtitle option.











Part 2 is my favourite. It is really impressive. For those who are interested, they also discuss whether China's hi-speed railway is Chinese property or not. 

Hong Kong section of China's high speed railway network. (only Cantonese Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## no_name

It's easy to see glory and forget about hardwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gpit

Amazing! 

Indeed a miracle, and *a miracle that can only be created in a democratic authoritarian country like China*!

In a country of western style democracy, pawns/puppets of interest groups will debate this for decades for their own benefits: this party and that party, this vote and that vote. Gee! *Those idiots dont know peoples need is the best vote!*

In China, 4.5 years can accomplish thus far! 

Not only this. China also has a system of railways that has different grade of trains that fit different people for different needs. I could be wrong but I find that China has G (Grande Vitesse?) type of railway, which is the most expensive and fastest, with speed around 350km/h. D (Dynamic) can reach ~150-170km/h. T (especially fast) ~130km/h, and K (fast) ~60-120km/h, and that do not start with alphabet ~30-60km/h. I personally tried D, T and K. I feel D has the best value: speedy and punctual. G is not widely spread.

Compared with American railroads, *Chinese ones like an 18 years girl: beautiful and swift, American ones like an 80 years old nanny: ugly and can barely move. *

Guys, strongly suggest you go China and experience those miracles for your own eyes and body.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndianArmy

Chinese Hard work Pays, Thats Probably Why India recently Invited Chinese companies to invest in our highway projects ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

gpit said:


> Guys, strongly suggest you go China and experience those miracles for your own eyes and body.



Buddy, I live in China... and I see these miracles every day. 







Rough translation: If a person has willpower, matters will certainly be accomplished.

English Equivalent: *Where there is a will, there is a way.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Lets put this baby to work from Beijing to Gawadar through Islamabad , it would be hell good to jump on it and go to Beijing for a weekend holiday

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Black Blood said:


> Lets put this baby to work from Beijing to Gawadar through Islamabad , it would be hell good to jump on it and go to Beijing for a weekend holiday



We would be very happy to welcome you here. 

It would be great if there was some really efficient way to create a high-speed land-link between China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## greenlion

by the begining of 2011, China will have 20 HSR lines in service

Chinese HSR lines Open timeline (2003-2010)
ICL- Intercity line
PDL- Passenger Designated Line
PFL- Mixed passenger & freight HSR line 



Code:


Order Line              Open Date      Length    Designed  Fastest Average
                                                  Speed    Operating Speed
1.  Qinshen PDL          2003/07/01    405 km    250km/h     197.56km/h
2.  Hening PFL           2008/04/19    156 km    250km/h     173.33km/h
3.  Jingjin ICL          2008/08/01    120 km    350km/h        240km/h
4.  Jiaoji PDL           2008/12/20  362.5 km    250km/h     161.11km/h
5.  Shitai PDL           2009/04/01    225 km    250km/h     204.55km/h
6.  Hewu PFL             2009/04/01    351 km    250km/h     172.62km/h
7.  Dacheng PFL          2009/06/30    148 km    200km/h      153.1km/h
    (Suining-Chengdu Route)
8.  Wenfu PFL            2009/09/28  298.4 km    250km/h     208.19km/h
9.  Yongtaiwen PFL       2009/09/28    268 km    250km/h     206.15km/h
10. Wuguang PDL          2009/12/26    968 km    350km/h     296.33km/h
11. Zhengxi PDL          2010/02/06    455 km    350km/h     231.36km/h
12. Fuxia PFL            2010/04/26  274.9 km    250km/h     198.72km/h
13. Chengguan ICL        2010/05/12     67 km    200km/h        134km/h
14. Huning ICL           2010/07/01    296 km    350km/h     243.29km/h
[color=red][b]15. Changjiu ICL         2010/09/20    135 km    250km/h      202.5km/h (expect)
16. Huhang PDL           2010/10/01    159 km    350km/h     251.05km/h (expect)
17. Guangshen PDL        2010/10/28    116 km    350km/h      278.4km/h (expect)
18. Yiwan PFL            2010/11/20    377 km    200km/h     125.67km/h (expect)
19. Hainan ER ICL        2010/11/30  308.1 km    250km/h      205.4km/h (expect) 
20. Changji ICL          2010/12/?  108.16 km    250km/h      202.8km/h (expect)[/b][/color]


Official News from China MOR

update to Sepetember 3, 2010, a totaly of 6920 km High-Speed Rail lines come into service in China, includes 4044 km with designed speed 250km/h - 350km/h, and 2876 km with designed speed 200km/h - 250km/h.

from January to July, the chinese railway system transport 975.95 million passengers, about 4.6 million per day, the HSR system transport a average of 881 thousands passengers per day, with a average take-up rate of 120&#37;

currentlly there are 355 CRH trains in service, with 121 of them runs under top speed of 350km/h, and 234 of them service under top speed of 250km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Report: China to bid for California high-speed train - People's Daily Online*
September 16, 2010 

*China can offer a "complete package," including financing as it competes to build a high-speed railway in California costing more than $40 billion.*

*"What other nations don't have, we have," He Hua-wu, the ministry's chief engineer, said in Beijing on Tuesday. "What they have, we have better." He declined to elaborate further on how much financing may be available&#65292; The Bloomberg reported Wednesday.*

*California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger this week rode on bullet trains in China, Japan and South Korea as the state seeks contractors and financing to build the planned network linking Los Angeles and San Francisco. There will probably be about 10 bids to choose from, according to the state agency overseeing the project.*

*"When you make a decision like that, you look at the financing aspect of it," Schwarzenegger told reporters in South Korea.*

*Japan said that it was prepared to offer funding for the project through the state-owned Japan Bank of International Cooperation. East Japan Railway Co may be among bidders for the California line, along with European train makers Alstom and Siemens, The Bloomberg reported.*
CSR Corp. and China CNR Corp., the two biggest train makers in China, are seeking overseas contracts as China tries to boost high-technology exports to reduce its dependence on low-wage products.

*China's He said China's competitive advantage in the California rail project include trains that travel 350 km per hour and experience from building a 6,920 kilometer high-speed rail network.*

*China will have twice as much high-speed rail track as the rest of the world combined by 2014 under a 2 trillion yuan nationwide investment project.*

*California's planned network would haul passengers between Los Angeles and San Francisco in 2 hours and 38 minutes. The journey takes six to eight hours by car or about one hour by plane. The state is trying to create jobs, stimulate its economy and cut traffic congestion by building the high-speed rail network that will eventually link San Diego, Los Angeles, San Jose and San Francisco.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenlion

gpit said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Indeed a miracle, and *a miracle that can only be created in a democratic authoritarian country like China*!
> 
> In a country of western style democracy, pawns/puppets of interest groups will debate this for decades for their own benefits: this party and that party, this vote and that vote. Gee! *Those idiots dont know peoples need is the best vote!*
> 
> In China, 4.5 years can accomplish thus far!
> 
> Not only this. China also has a system of railways that has different grade of trains that fit different people for different needs. I could be wrong but I find that China has G (Grande Vitesse?) type of railway, which is the most expensive and fastest, with speed around 350km/h. D (Dynamic) can reach ~150-170km/h. T (especially fast) ~130km/h, and K (fast) ~60-120km/h, and that do not start with alphabet ~30-60km/h. I personally tried D, T and K. I feel D has the best value: speedy and punctual. G is not widely spread.
> 
> Compared with American railroads, *Chinese ones like an 18 years girl: beautiful and swift, American ones like an 80 years old nanny: ugly and can barely move. *
> 
> Guys, strongly suggest you go China and experience those miracles for your own eyes and body.



Chinese passenger train classes

G trains (CRH), long-distance high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
C trains (CRH), Intercity high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
D trains (CRH), High-speed trains with top speed 250 km/h or 200km/h
Z trains, Direct Express, "non-stop" overnight train, The top speed is 160 km/h
T trains, Express, top speed 140km/h or 160 km/h
K trains, Fast, top speed 120 km/h
Rote Number 1001-5998 trains, General Fast, top speed 120km/h
Rote Number 6001-7598 trains, General, top speed 100km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

greenlion said:


> Chinese passenger train classes
> 
> G trains (CRH), long-distance high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
> C trains (CRH), Intercity high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
> D trains (CRH), High-speed trains with top speed 250 km/h or 200km/h
> Z trains, Direct Express, "non-stop" overnight train, The top speed is 160 km/h
> T trains, Express, top speed 140km/h or 160 km/h
> K trains, Fast, top speed 120 km/h
> Rote Number 1001-5998 trains, General Fast, top speed 120km/h
> Rote Number 6001-7598 trains, General, top speed 100km/h



Thanks, it's nice to have numbers with the news.


----------



## xukxuk

k&#24555; T&#29305; Z&#30452; D?C?G?


----------



## greenlion

xukxuk said:


> k&#24555; T&#29305; Z&#30452; D?C?G?


K &#24555; &#65288;&#24555;&#36895;&#65289;
T &#29305; &#65288;&#29305;&#24555;&#65289;
Z &#30452; &#65288;&#30452;&#36798;&#65289;
D &#21160; &#65288;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#65289;
C &#22478; &#65288;&#22478;&#38469;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#65289;
G &#39640; &#65288;&#39640;&#36895;&#21160;&#36710;&#32452;&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike05

greenlion said:


> Chinese passenger train classes
> 
> G trains (CRH), long-distance high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
> C trains (CRH), Intercity high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
> D trains (CRH), High-speed trains with top speed 250 km/h or 200km/h
> Z trains, Direct Express, "non-stop" overnight train, The top speed is 160 km/h
> T trains, Express, top speed 140km/h or 160 km/h
> K trains, Fast, top speed 120 km/h
> Rote Number 1001-5998 trains, General Fast, top speed 120km/h
> Rote Number 6001-7598 trains, General, top speed 100km/h



I think I might have sat on some of the trains up there while travelling thru China and even the T trains are good stuff (did not try anything lower), can't wait for the railway link to extend to Singapore. Currently the Singapore - Malaysia trains travel at 70 - 80 KM per hour on average assuming nothing breaks down!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scuthan

when my grandpa was young, (prior to PRC era), he walked from North Anhui Province to Nanjing where he took a vintage train to suzhou, and then walk to shanghai, trying to find a living there.

10 years ago, my father accompanied my grandpa from our home Hefei to shanghai to see his relatives there. it took 7-8 hrs by train.

now it takes less than 3 hrs and half from Hefei to shanghai by cozy high speed train, which plying in the line of Wushan-Hefei-Nanjing-Wuxi-Suzhou-Shanghai almost every quarter in commuting hours.

unbelieveable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

The Associated Press: Schwarzenegger checks out China&#39;s high-speed rail






California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger inspects a China's high-speed train at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, China, Sunday, Sept. 12, 2010. Schwarzenegger is riding the rails, China's new high speed train lines, engaging in a little window shopping while peddling Californian exports and tourism in the world's second-largest economy. (AP Photo/Eugene Hoshiko)





California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, center, walks next to a high-speed train Sunday, Sept. 12, 2010, at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai. (AP Photo/Eugene Hoshiko)





California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, left, is briefed as he tours China's high-speed train at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, China Sunday, Sept. 12, 2010. (AP Photo/Eugene Hoshiko)





California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger speaks next to a China's high-speed train at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai, China, Sunday, Sept. 12, 2010. (AP Photo/Eugene Hoshiko)





California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger attends a meeting with China's Ministry of Railways Vice Minister Lu Chunfang Sunday, Sept. 12, 2010, at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai. (AP Photo/Eugene Hoshiko)





California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger, left, looks at China's Ministry of Railways Vice Minister Lu Chunfang, right, speaking Sunday, Sept. 12, 2010 at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai. (AP Photo/Eugene Hoshiko)

"*Schwarzenegger checks out China's high-speed rail
*
By ELAINE KURTENBACH (AP)  3 days ago

*SHANGHAI  Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger is engaging in a little window-shopping of China's new high-speed train lines while peddling Californian exports and tourism in the world's second-largest economy.
*
His own state budget $19 billion in the red, Schwarzenegger says he is hoping for some "creative financing" from Asia to help lower costs and get California's proposed high-speed rail lines up and running.

Industry experts say cash-rich China may be best placed to help with funding, and less risk averse than others whose banks are still recovering from the financial crisis. That could prove a key competitive advantage as it goes head-to-head against better established high-speed rivals rail in Asia and Europe.

"That is something very attractive about the Chinese which the Europeans will find very difficult to compete with," said Michael Clausecker, director general of Unife, the Association of the European Rail Industry. "Even in America, finance is a scarce resource. Rail investments need a lot of investment up front."

*China has invested huge prestige, and tens of billions of dollars, in its high-speed rail industry*  building on mostly European know-how acquired in joint ventures with Siemens AG, Alstom SA and to a lesser extent Japan's "Shinkansen" bullet train operators. It is gearing up to fight for a chunk of what Unife estimates to be a 122 billion euros ($155 billion)-a-year global market for railways.

Schwarzenegger posed for photos Sunday on a high-speed train in Shanghai, after spending Saturday, the first day of his weeklong trade mission of nearly 100 business leaders, hobnobbing in Hangzhou with Jack Ma, founder of Internet trading behemoth Alibaba.com, and other Chinese entrepreneurs.

"*Today what I have seen is very, very impressive. We hope China is part of the bidding process*, along with other countries around the world, so that we can build high speed rail as inexpensively as possible," he told reporters.

He also announced a plan for Silicon Valley to bid for the 2020 World Expo, which would be California's first time to host the event since 1940.

The governor will also check out high-speed rail in Japan and South Korea  two others among at least seven countries that have officially shown interest in helping develop California's system  assuming the state can find the money.

"There is great potential over there and in Japan and Korea, when it comes to building our high-speed rail and also providing the money for building the high-speed rail," Schwarzenegger told reporters before leaving California.

The fact-finding mission is also aimed at better understanding the technologies on offer.

"He will learn a lot from that," said T.C. Kao, director of the Railway Technology Research Center at National Taiwan University, who has introduced many U.S. delegations to the technology.

"They get the impression, 'We need it.' They feel behind," he said. "You have to experience it to understand."

*The U.S. is the world leader in freight railway technology but has almost no high-speed rail expertise.* It will have to import the technology for the 13 regional projects that have won $8.5 billion in initial federal funding, with $2.5 billion more to come this year and hundreds of billions needed before lines are up and running.

*China already has the world's longest high-speed rail network, about 4,300 miles (6,920 kilometers) of routes, including nearly 1,250 miles (2,000 kilometers) that can run at top speeds of 220 miles per hour (350 kph). It aims to develop 9,900 miles (16,000 kilometers) of such routes by 2020.

All of that construction involves "highly sophisticated work on infrastructure, on rails and design of track structure," says Chris Barkan, director of the Railroad Engineering Program at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champagne, who recently toured facilities in China, Japan, South Korea and Taiwan.

A visit to a mammoth manufacturing plant in the eastern city of Qingdao "absolutely blew me away," he says.*

Having already build up a huge capacity for manufacturing trains and the systems to serve them, China is looking for a chance to prove it has the wherewithall to export the most advanced technology.

*"China now owns the most advanced high-speed rail technology and winning contracts in the U.S. would surely help it to sell more to other countries," said He Xin, an industry analyst at Donghai Securities in Beijing.
*
Other industry experts say it is difficult to know just how much China has achieved on its own. Both European and Japanese industry officials have expressed skepticism.

*But Chinese officials insist the technology they plan to export is truly their own. They also have hired American lawyers to check for potential intellectual property problems, says T.C. Kao, director of the Railway Technology Research Center at National Taiwan University.*

"China is probably pretty sure it can pass the test on IP," says Kao, former vice president of Taiwan's high speed rail company. "China has copied, yes, but it has improved on the technology. Many things have been altered."

Kao and other experts say that as newcomers, the Chinese would face logistical and regulatory challenges in entering a brand new market, compared with companies like Siemens, Alstom SA and Canada's Bombadier Inc. which already have train factories in the U.S.

But China's experience in gradually raising the speeds of its train systems and then adding high-speed rail, sometimes on dual-use tracks, may give it an edge in designing systems suitable for the U.S., which in most areas plans a similar incremental approach.

South Korea's KTX high-speed rail, which is based on France's TGV technology, shares the same advantage, said Kim Seok-gi, director of the international railroad division at South Korea's Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs.

South Korea is "absolutely interested" in California's projects and meanwhile is preparing a bid for a high-speed rail project in Brazil linking Rio de Janiero, Sao Paulo and Campinas, he said.

For Japan, which pioneered high-speed rail in 1964, billions in contracts would be a welcome boost to the faltering economy. But its bullet trains, despite their impeccable record for safety and efficiency, run on dedicated tracks.

California and other states will eventually have to adapt whatever systems they choose to local conditions, and step up training of engineers and other personnel needed to build and run those trains by "orders of magnitude," said Barkan from the European rail industry group.

"We're not going to be able to pick up train technology from elsewhere, drop it down in the United States and expect it to work perfectly," he said. "The question is where is the intellectual talent to build all these systems?"

AP Business Writer Kelly Olsen in Seoul and researcher Ji Chen in Shanghai contributed to this report."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

U.S. is pretty underdeveloped when it comes to high speed rail tech. In fact Arizona lacks most public transportation period. You are generally required to purchase a car. Few other states are also similar.


----------



## trickster

Can someone tell me why not built maglev trains like the one in shanghai? Aren't China building these transport vehicles so they get people from one place to another place much quicker, because the one in Shanghai is defintely faster.

Also where in the world did China got all these money from to continously build these vehicles one after the other and now they saying to Calfornia we can finance it all?


----------



## trickster

Sorry I accidentally double posted


----------



## huzihaidao12

The United States leading the world in the rail freight technology, but passenger is not good, because the habit of using aircraft.


----------



## Martian2

trickster said:


> Can someone tell me why not built maglev trains like the one in shanghai? Aren't China building these transport vehicles so they get people from one place to another place much quicker, because the one in Shanghai is defintely faster.
> 
> Also where in the world did China got all these money from to continously build these vehicles one after the other and now they saying to Calfornia we can finance it all?



I'm not an expert on Maglev, but I'll share my view. Maglev costs significantly more to build per mile. Maglev is a niche technology and it lacks economies of scale. In other words, virtually no one in the world is building Maglev on a large scale. Therefore, there is no real infrastructure for Maglev equipment. It is very expensive.

Secondly, the speed gap between China's high-speed-rail (i.e HSR) and Maglev is closing rapidly. China's latest production 380A HSR trains can travel at 380 kph. In comparison, the Shanghai Maglev has a top speed of 431 kph. The difference is only 51 kilometers per hour.

As a country, China is arguably the wealthiest in the world. China has $2.4 trillion dollars of foreign exchange reserves (e.g. gold plus foreign currency). Also, using the analogy of a corporation, China Inc. is very profitable and generates a trade surplus (e.g. more demand for Chinese products) of roughly $200 billion U.S. dollars a year. The counter-argument is that China has a lot of modernizing to accomplish to move from developing to developed world, but that is a different topic.

Anyway, bullet-train HSR is being built in China because it generates economic efficiencies. The ability to transport business-people and workers quickly from one part of the country to another saves billions of man-hours per year. Instead of having people stuck in slow-moving trains, the Chinese people can become more productive and have a higher standard of living by traveling quickly to their destination.

Finally, a dedicated HSR transfers the existing train travelers from the existing train lines and onto the new HSR lines. The existing train tracks become utilized as a dedicated freight line. This improves the efficiency of transporting manufactured goods and commodities throughout the country. No more pesky civilian trains in the way and slowing down freight traffic.


----------



## Martian2

China rolls out its own 380 &#8211; Plane Talking

"China rolls out its own 380
June 2, 2010  8:25 am, by Ben Sandilands





The first carriage for the first of 100 China 380A trains (Xinhau)

*China has revealed the first of its 380A high speed trains at a ceremony at a factory in Changchun.*

It will be followed by another 99 sets in coming months for use on the soon to be completed Beijing-Shanghai high speed rail line which opens in 2011.

This report and others show that the name came not from a play on the Airbus A380 moniker but the fact that *the trains have a top operational speed of 380 kmh, exceeding by 30 kmh the top speed of the now, second tier 350A trains that were launched into service in 2008.*





Good morning Toulouse, from Changchun (Xinhau)

The great circle distance from Beijing Capital airport (PEK) to Shanghai Pudong (PVG) is 1098 kilometres, and while neither jets nor the soon to begin HS rail link will cover as short a distance in the real world, it is obvious that the *train between Chinas capital and its largest city will be far preferable in space, comfort, data connectivity, convenience and total trip time for many of those who now fly between them.*

Meanwhile, in Australia ..look on in shame. We cant even get two of the worlds smallest metropolitan railways to work effectively."


----------



## Martian2

Wuhan Station with CRH3C in the foreground and CRH2C in the background





Travellers board a high-speed train which heads to Guangzhou in Wuhan, Hubei province

EV WORLD CURRENTS: Wuhan-Guangzhou Express: HSR on a Truly Grand Scale

"Comparing Long-Distance High-Speed Rail Routes
Line---------------------------- Distance Travel Time Avg Speed
China: Wuhan-Guangzhou.. 968 km... 2h57........ *328 km/h*
Spain: Cordoba-Barcelona.. 966 km.... 4h42....... 206 km/h
France: Lille-Marseille......... 959 km.... 4h40....... 206 km/h
Italy: Turin-Naples.............	900 km.... 5h45....... 157 km/h
USA: Boston-Newport News 1034 km 12h35......... 82 km/h

Published: 28-Dec-2009"

The article "China's Fast Track to Development" provides important insights into China's motivation for building a nationwide high-speed rail system. For your convenience, I have itemized the main reasons. (See Will Freeman and Arthur Kroeber: China's Fast Track to Development - WSJ.com)

1) "Moving passenger traffic off clogged conventional rail lines will free up room for an explosion of freight traffic."

2) "Increased freight revenue will pay the capital cost of building the new lines."

3) "By reducing the need for airplanes, cars and trucks to carry passengers and freight, the system will yield big savings in energy intensity and carbon emissions."

"*Respected transportation economists Richard Gilbert and Anthony Perl reported that electrified high-speed trains traveling on their own right of way are about 9 times more energy-efficient per passenger mile than private automobiles or domestic jet travel* (and hence emit about one-ninth as much pollution as air and auto)." See http://www.midwesthsr.org/docs/2009_07_31_Fact_vs._fiction.pdf

4) "Over the next decade, China's Ministry of Railways expects *freight carriage to rise 55&#37;*, while *passenger-miles will double*. More miles of track are not a luxury, but *a necessity*. In addition to the high-speed lines, the ministry plans to lay another 18,000 kilometers of new conventional freight and passenger track by 2020."

5) "In France, Spain or Japan a mile of high-speed track costs triple a conventional mile. *But in China, according to World Bank estimates, the cost premium is as low as 20% to 30%.* *Cheap labor* and *locally produced equipment* help; so does the decision to *build much of the network on viaducts, minimizing land acquisition cost.* Finally, *building an entire network all at once produces massive economies of scale.*"

6) "This modest cost premium translates into *affordable ticket prices*higher than for conventional rail, but lower than for air travel. The *average household income in China's 36 biggest cities is now more than $10,000*, so *tens of millions of Chinese can easily afford high-speed tickets*, especially for business trips."

7) "*On several recent trips on the Nanjing-Wuhan, Wuhan-Guangzhou and Guangzhou-Shenzhen lines, we found the trains to be about 90% full.* The World Bank reckons that in a few years' time the Beijing-Hong Kong line will carry more than 80 million passengers a year, becoming the world's busiest high-speed passenger rail line."

8) "But the *really big gain is that by moving most passenger traffic off existing conventional lines, more space is freed up for cargo.* China's businessesranging from manufacturers to coal mineshave complained for years about the difficulty of securing space on freight trains, which forces them to move a lot of their cargo on more expensive and less efficient trucks. An increase in rail capacity will enable them to put their freight back on trains, generating huge savings. *Ton for ton, freight carried by rail costs nearly 70% less than carriage by truck, uses 77% less energy and produces 91% less carbon dioxide emissions.*"

9) "For one thing, *building the network now, when labor costs are still low, is smarter than waiting a decade or two, when higher wages will push the real cost far higher.*" In my opinion, China has to build a nationwide high-speed rail network now. I don't think labor construction costs will be affordable in another ten to twenty years. Payment for labor is increasing rapidly in China. By the way, Foxconn (e.g. a Taiwanese company) has 800,000 employees in China.

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100602-715342.html?mod=WSJ_latestheadlines
"* JUNE 2, 2010, 8:20 P.M. ET
*Foxconn*: Production Line Workers In China Get *30% Pay Rise*"

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5idy8qjbZZyQsRm8xeB81EdS7rOrwD9G4VRE00
"Honda says Chinese labor dispute has been settled

By CARA ANNA (AP)  9 hours ago

BEIJING  *Honda Motor Co.* said a labor dispute at a parts plant that crippled the automaker's production in China has been resolved after a *wage increase of 24 percent*, and the affected assembly plants would be running again Saturday."

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/04/business/global/04pay.html?src=busln
"Beijing to Raise Minimum Wage
By REUTERS
Published: June 3, 2010

BEIJING (Reuters)  *Beijing will increase the citys minimum wage by 20 percent*, state media reported on Thursday, the latest sign of rising labor costs in the worlds third-largest economy."


----------



## Martian2

China's airlines are feeling the pressure from the high-speed-rail (i.e. HSR) industry. Many airline routes have been terminated when a new HSR line is opened.

"*China express train forces airlines to stop flights*
BEIJING
Fri Mar 26, 2010 2:06am EDT

March 26 (Reuters) - *A new high-speed rail link between two inland Chinese cities has cut travel times so dramatically that all competing air services on the route have been suspended*, state media said.

*The suspension of flights* between the gritty industrial city of Zhengzhou and Xian, home of the Terracotta Warriors, *came just 48 days after the express railway began operations*, the official Xinhua news agency said on Friday.

The 505 km (314 miles) railway, on which trains run at a *top speed of 350 km per hour*, has *cut the travel time between the two cities from more than six hours to less than two*, the report said. By contrast, flying takes just over an hour. Xian's airport is also located at least an hour away by road from downtown.

Before the railway opened, Joy Air, one of the domestic airlines flying the route, managed to sell an average of more than 60 percent of seats for the route, Xinhua said.

*Zhengzhou airport confirmed that all flights to and from Xian had now stopped*, the report added.

China is spending billions of dollars on a *network of high-speed railways*, including one from Beijing to the country's financial capital Shanghai, *posing a challenge to airlines which had profited from China's vast size and slow roads and trains.*

By 2012, China would have more than 13,000 km of high-speed railway, Xinhua said.

"By then, *60 percent of China's domestic air market will be affected by the high-speed railways*," Liu Chaoyong, general manager of China Eastern Airlines (600115.SS) (0670.HK), was quoted as saying.

China Eastern last year agreed to sell 35 percent of Joy Air, in which it held 40 percent, to state-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China."


----------



## xukxuk

trickster said:


> Can someone tell me why not built maglev trains like the one in shanghai? Aren't China building these transport vehicles so they get people from one place to another place much quicker, because the one in Shanghai is defintely faster.
> 
> Also where in the world did China got all these money from to continously build these vehicles one after the other and now they saying to Calfornia we can finance it all?



too expensive to build and to hard to maintain
+ once the train reach certain speed the air friction will be a big problem unless they train run in the vacuum


----------



## mike05

Jigs said:


> U.S. is pretty underdeveloped when it comes to high speed rail tech. In fact Arizona lacks most public transportation period. You are generally required to purchase a car. Few other states are also similar.



There is a good reason for that, back in the 70's or 80's the major US car companies bought up all the public transport and tore it down so as to force people to buy cars. They also had strong lobbies in the government plus political funds to get the government to build roads, highways etc. Ultimately they are now paying the price for all that greed, capitalism at its finest.


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Maglev would have been great yes. But I think Siemens was not willing to license it to China at a desirable price, so China decided to skip it. There were some environmental factors too - some believed that the radiation is dangerous. Meanwhile, China is researching on its own maglev-tech train. 

In the future, China might replace the HSR with vactrains. Read more at this thread at skyscrapercity.com China to build trains that go 1000 kph - SkyscraperCity

General news, discussion and photos of CRH @ skyscrapercity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

mike05 said:


> There is a good reason for that, back in the 70's or 80's the major US car companies bought up all the public transport and tore it down so as to force people to buy cars. They also had strong lobbies in the government plus political funds to get the government to build roads, highways etc. Ultimately they are now paying the price for all that greed, capitalism at its finest.



Similar to i am guessing the anti-electric car lobby also strong at work here. Good to see China does not operate like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

trickster said:


> Can someone tell me why not built maglev trains like the one in shanghai? Aren't China building these transport vehicles so they get people from one place to another place much quicker, because the one in Shanghai is defintely faster.
> 
> Also where in the world did China got all these money from to continously build these vehicles one after the other and now they saying to Calfornia we can finance it all?



When china firstly decided to develope high speed rail, There are three main choices

1.wait for domestic development to reach world standard,
2.import conventional high-speed rail from Europe or Japan,
3.import maglev from Germany.

for the first option, In 2003, China opened Qinshen PDL,with designed speed of 200km/h, known as China's first high-speed line, and several manufacturers' prototypes meant to reach 300 km/h were tested here. they are "China Star" ""Pioneer & laterly "Changbai Mountain" However, the faster operating speed achieved by "Changbai Mountain" is only 180 km/h.

The demonstration of the third option, the Shanghai Maglev was opened in 2004, because of the several problems it brought,such like high price, local protests on a scale bothering even the Party, and a manufacturer wary of technology transfer. the maglev lines is nolonger considers as a choice for a nationalwide HSR network by MOR.

So that china choose the second option, to import HSR trains and technology from Europe and Japan. that is the currently well known CRH Trains. By 2007 the top speed of Qinshen PDL is increased to 250km/h , CRH tranis come into service in this line and 6 other upgrade convientional lines. the Qinshen PDL will be further upgraded to 300 km/h. and become part of the Tianshen PDL (Tianjin-Shenyang) alone with the being built Tianqin PDL (350km/h),

China's conventional high-speed railway network is made up of four components: 
(1) upgraded pre-existing rail lines that can accommodate high-speed trains, 
(2) a national grid of mostly passenger dedicated HSR lines (PDLs), 
(3) other newly-built conventional rail lines, mostly in western China,
(4) "intercity" HSR lines. Newly built high speed linesthat not be included in PDL lines and Western China lines

upgraded rail lines
in April 18, 2007, some 6003 km of track could carry trains at speeds of up to 200 km/h, CRH trains started to service at these pre-existing lines:
*Guangzhou - Shenzhen 146 km, CRH1A, Feb 1, 2007 Service speed 160km/h
Beijing-Guangzhou 2324 km, CRH2A,CRH5A first open April 18, 2007
Beijing-Harbin 1338 km, CRH2A, CRH2E,CRH5A first open April 18, 2007
Beijing-Shanghai 1463 km, CRH1B,CRH1E,CRH2A,CRH2E,CRH5A first open April 18, 2007
Shanghai-Kunming 2937 km, CRH1A,CRH1B,CRH2A,ARH2B first open April 18, 2007
Qingdao-Jinan 395.2 km, CRH2A, first open April 18, 2007
Lanzhou-Lianyungang 1759 km, CRH5A, first open April 18, 2007*

National High-Speed Rail Grid (4+4 PDL's)

4 North-South lines

*Beijing-Harbin (Jingha) PDL
(Beijing-Shenyang-Harbin)*
Designed Speed 350km/h length 1700km ,set to open by 2012
includes:
Beijing - Shenyang 676km, set to open by 2012
Harbin - Dalian 904km, set to open by 2011
Panjin - Yingkou 90km, set to open by 2011, Connection line to Qinhuangdao-Shenyang PDL line.

*Beijing-Hongkong (Jinggang) PDL
(Beijing-Shijiazhuang-Wuhan-Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hongkong)*
Designed Speed 350km/h length 2260km ,set to open by 2015
includes
Beijing-Shijiazhuang 281 km, Set to open by December 31, 2011
Shijiazhuang-Wuhan 838 km,set to open by December 31, 2011
*Wuhan-Guangzhou 968 km, opened by December 26, 2009, CRH2C,CRH3C*
Guangzhou-Shenzhen 116km, set to open by December 28, 2010
Shenzhen-Hongkong 26km, designed speed 200km/h set to open by 2015

*Beijing-Shanghai (Jinghu) PDL*
Designed Speed 350km/h length 1318km ,set to open by 2011
includes
Beijing - Shanghai 1318 km, will be open by December 31,2011
Bengbu-Hefei 131 km, set to open by December 31,2011 designed speed 300km/h, Extends line of Jinghu PDL

*Southeast Coastal HSR Corridor
(Hangzhou-Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou-Fuzhou-Xiamen-Shenzhen)*
Designed Speed 350km/h (Hangzhou-Ningbo) or 250km/h (other lines) length 1600km ,set to open by 2012
includes
Hangzhou-Ningbo 150km, set to open by December 27,2011
*Ningbo-Taizhou-Wenzhou 268 km,(250km/h) Opened by September 28,2009 CRH1B,CRH1E ,CRH2A,CRH2B,CRH2E
Wenzhou-Fuzhou 29 8km, (250km/h) opened by September 28,2009 CRH1B,CRH1E,CRH2A,CRH2B,CRH2E
Fuzhou-Xiamen 273 km, (250km/h) opened by April 26,2010 CRH1B,CRH1E,CRH2A,CRH2E*
Xiamen-Shenzhen 502km, (250km/h) Set to open by February,2012

4 West-East lines
*Qingdao-Taiyuan (Qingtai) PDL
(Qingdao-Jinan-Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan)*
Designed Speed 250km/h, length 770km ,set to open by 2012
includs
*Qingdao-Jinan 364 km, opened by December 20, 2008 CRH2A*
Shijiazhuang - Jinan 319 km, Set to open by 2012
*Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan 225 km, Opened by April 1,2009, CRH5A*

*Xuzhou-Lanzhou (Xulan) PDL
(Xuzhou-Zhengzhou-Xi'an-Baoji-Lanzhou)*
Designed Speed 350km/h, length 1363 km ,set to open by 2013
includs
Zhengzhou-Xuzhou 357 km, set to open by 2013
*Zhengzhou-Xi'an 455 km, opened by February 6, 2010, CRH2C*
Xi'an-Baoji 148 km, set to open by 2012
Baoji-Lanzhou 403 km, set to open by 2013

*Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu (Huhanrong) HSR Corridor
(Shanghai-Nanjing-Hefei-Wuhan-Yichang-Chongqing-Lichuan-Chongqing)*
Designed Speed 350km/h (Shanghai-Nanjing), 250 km/h (Hefei-Wuhan & Hefei-Nanjing), and 200 km/h (other), length 1600 km ,set to open by 2012
includes
*Shanghai-Nanjing 301km, Opened by July 1, 2010 CRH1B,CRH2C,CRH3C
Hefei-Nanjing 166 km, Opened by April 19,2008 CRH1B,CRH2A,CRH2B,
Hefei-Wuhan 351km, Opened by April 1, 2009 CRH2A*
Hankou-Yichang 293km, set to open by January 1 2012
Yichang-Wanzhou 377 km, set to open by November 30, 2010 at 160km/h
Lichuan-Chongqing 264 km, set to open by 2012
Suining-Chongqing Second line 132 km, set to open by January, 2012
*Suining-Chengdu 148 km, (Part of Daning line) Opened by June 30,2010 CRH1A*

*Shanghai-Kunming (Hukun) PDL
(Shanghai-Hangzhou-Changsha-Kunming)*
Designed Speed 350km/h, length 2080 km ,set to open by 2014
includes:
Shanghai-Hangzhou 158 km, set to open by October 1, 2010
Hangzhou - Changsha 933 km, set to open by July, 2013
Changsha - Kunming 1167 km, Set to open by 2014

InterCity HSR lines (Only Listed lines that already exists and planned to open before 2012):
*Qinhuangdao-Shenyang PDL, total length 405 km, designed speed 250 km/h, Opened by October 12, 2002 CRH2A, CRH2E,CRH5A
Beijing-Tianjin Intercity Rail, 115 km, 350km/h opened by August 1,2008 CRH1E,CRH2A,CRH2E,CRH3C
Chengdu - Dujiangyan HSR, 65km, 200km/h opened by May 10,2010 CRH1A
Shanghai - Nanjing HSR, 196 km, 350km/h Opened by July 1, 2010, part of Huhanrongline CRH1B,CRH2C,CRH3C*
Nanchang-Jiujiang 135 km, 250 km/h Set to open by 2010
Guangzhou-Zhuhai MRT 117 km, 200 km/h set to open by October 28, 2010
Hainan East Ring line 308 km, 250 km/h set to open by 2010
Changchun-Jilin 109 km, 250 km/h, set to open by 2010
Tianjin-Binhai 45km, 350 km/h, set to open by 2011
Tianjin-Qinhuangdao 261 km, 350 km/h Set to open by 2011
Guangzhou-Foshan-Zhaoqing MRT 87km, 200km/h, set to open by March 2011

"Other lines" (Only Listed lines that planned to open before 2012):
Longyan-Xiamen	171 km	200 km/h	2010
Nanchang-Putian 604 km 200 km/h	Sepetember 2011
Maoming-Zhanjiang 103 km 200/h December 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

Martian2 said:


> Secondly, the speed gap between China's high-speed-rail (i.e HSR) and Maglev is closing rapidly. China's latest production 380A HSR trains can travel at 380 kph. In comparison, the Shanghai Maglev has a top speed of 431 kph. The difference is only 51 kilometers per hour.



according to Rumors in Chinese forum, the CRH380A-6001 reaches test speed of 440km/h during it's test run at Jiaoji PDL

Official Name of the 380 series decided!

*CRH2-380 Series* names as *CRH380A*, Manufacturer by Sifang Locomotive and Rolling Stock
*CRH1-380 Series* names as *CRH380B*, Manufacturer by Bombardier Sifang (Qingdao) Transportation Ltd.
*CRH3-380 Series* names as *CRH380C*, Manufacturer by Tangshan Railway Vehicle & Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd

the MOR of China had ordered 140 CRH380A trains, 80 CRH380B trains and 240 CRH380C trains, firstly 40 CRH380A & 11 CRH380C trains will come into service in Jinghu PDL. these trains are designed for the Beijing-Shanghai PDL and other newcomer 350km/h lines, but rumor says CRH380A will come into service at the Shanghai-Hangzhou PDL which is set to open at October 1, 2010 as it's first Carry Passenger operating, in other hand, the CRH380B, which is a Bombardier design, will come into service at 2012.

at 350km/h level trains, the MOR had offered 60 CRH3C trains,

at 300 km/h level, the MOR had offered 60 CRH2C trains

at 250km/h level, the MOR offered 320 trains in total, 120 CRH1A, CRH1B & CRH1E, 110 CRH2A,CRH2B & CRH2E, 90 CRH5A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Way back in early 1990s, National Geographics has an article mentioning China as the last nation on planet earth to operate Steam Trains on regular runs. 

Today China is among the top few super fast train builders. It is amazing how much China has progressed. 

I have taken the MAGLEV in Shanghai, the metro in Shanghai and Shenzhen. They are all excellent. Hope on the next trip I would get a chance to ride on the new trains from Shenzhen to Shanghai or Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Maglevs are not suitable for connecting rail to other countries, trains from those countries cannot share rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trickster

Thank You for everyone's respones to my queries. Seems like the aeroplanes still dominant when it comes to speed but at a higher price, HS trains on the other hand provides more environmentally friendly services.

Also heard China is proposing to other countries to provide HSR to connect all the way from China to Europe, what are the current progress? Any countries accepted it yet?

Thanks again


----------



## Martian2

trickster said:


> Thank You for everyone's responses to my queries. Seems like the airplanes still dominant when it comes to speed but at a higher price, HS trains on the other hand provides more environmentally friendly services.
> 
> Also heard China is proposing to other countries to provide HSR to connect all the way from China to Europe, what are the current progress? Any countries accepted it yet?
> 
> Thanks again



To connect China to Europe, the HSR will have to pass through Central Asian and Mideastern countries. This is a long-term project, because the Central Asian countries probably can't afford HSR. Some sort of financing or loan for pass-through-tariff (of transporting goods through their country) deal will have to be negotiated.

China to build a high-speed railway between Mecca and Medina | MR's Blog

"*China to build a high-speed railway between Mecca and Medina
*
* Author: MR
* Filed under: China, Islam, Saudi Arabia
* Date: Feb 11,2009 | 04:05 PM

China to build Mecca rail system

*China has signed an agreement with Saudi Arabia to build a new railway system linking the main sites of the annual Muslim pilgrimage, the Hajj.*

*The new railway will connect the city of Mecca with the pilgrim destinations of Mina, Arafat and Muzdalifah.*

*Saudi Arabia also plans to build a high-speed rail link to take pilgrims from Mecca to Medina, Islam&#8217;s two holiest cities, in 30 minutes.*

The journey time by road can take anywhere between four and five hours.

Millions of Islamic faithful descend on Mecca during the annual mass pilgrimage.

*The new network in Saudi Arabia is expected to be ready within three years, with one section of the line due to be completed in time for the 2010 Hajj, officials said.
*
*The contract, worth almost $1.8bn (&#163;1.24bn), was awarded to the China Railway Company and a French firm.
*
The project was announced during a three-day visit by the Chinese President, Hu Jintao, to Saudi Arabia.

*China is becoming a key contractor on infrastructure projects in the oil-rich kingdom.
*
Source via Ismaeel"

Haramain High Speed Rail Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"System, Saudi Railway Organization. Status, *Phase I under construction.* Termini, Medina Mecca. Stations, 5. Daily ridership, 38000 ..."

"Construction
Phase I

The 6&#183;79 billion riyal (US$ 1.8 billion)) design and construction contract for Phase I Package 1 &#8211; Civil Works for the project was awarded in March 2009 to Al Rajhi Alliance.[2] which comprises *China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC)*, Al Arrab Contracting Company Ltd, Al Suwailem Company and the French electricity generating and high-speed rail company Alstom Transport. It is cooperating with the consultant Office of Union Engineering Company (K&A). Scott Wilson Group will provide project management support.[8] [9]"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Here is the sequence of steps to realizing a China-Central Asia-Mideast-Europe HSR. Firstly, build affordable normal rail to connect all of those countries and regions. Secondly, collect passenger fares and goods-transport fees. Use profits from normal rail line and external financing to build High-Speed Rail (i.e. HSR) from China to Europe.

China to build $2bn railway for Iran - Telegraph

"*China to build $2bn railway for Iran*
China is poised to sign a $2bn (&#163;1.3bn) deal to build a railway line in Iran in the first step of a wider plan to tie the Middle East and Central Asia to Beijing.

By Malcolm Moore in Shanghai
Published: 6:15AM BST 07 Sep 2010






The Chinese have already built a railway line serving Tibet, above, and now plan a modern variant on the old 'Silk Road' through Central Asia (Photo: AP)

China's railways minister, Liu Zhijun, is expected to visit Tehran this week to seal the deal, according to his Iranian counterpart, Hamid Behbahani.

"*The final document of the contract has already been signed with a Chinese company and the Chinese minister will visit Iran on September 12 to ink the agreement," said Mr Behbahani.*

The new line will run from Tehran to the town of Khosravi on the border with Iraq, around 360 miles as the crow flies, passing through Arak, Hamedan and Kermanshah.

*Eventually, the Iranian government said, the route could link Iran with Iraq and even Syria as part of a Middle-Eastern corridor.* That could also benefit the 5,000 Iranians who make pilgrimages each day to the holy cities of Najaf and Karbala in Iraq.

Nicklas Swanstrom, the executive director of the Central Asia-Caucasus Institute at Johns Hopkins University, said *the contract to build the line was the first step for China to build an entire rail infrastructure for central Asia.*

*"It makes sense that if you build railways in Iran, you then get deals to stretch the lines into central Asia," he said, referring to a "very concrete plan" to run a railway from Iran through the landlocked countries of Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, and eventually to Kashgar in China, in a modern "silk route".
*
That line would give the central Asian states vital access to Iran's port of Chahbahar on the shores of the Persian Gulf, and could also eventually give China a vital overland freight route to Europe.

*"For China, it could cut the cost of transporting goods to Europe by 5pc or 6pc," said Professor Swanstrom.
*
"It also makes political sense, because while technically the US, Europe or Russia could block China's sea routes, it would also have a land route. And by tying your neighbour's infrastructure to you, it brings them closer," he added. "It decreases Russia's influence in the region, and definitely decreases the influence of the US and Europe."

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, the Iranian president, raised the idea of the new railway earlier this year at a summit in Tehran.

*Transport ministers from Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Iran are expected to gather in Dushanbe, the Tajik capital formerly known as Stalinabad, next month to firm up a deal for a 1,225-mile route. The Asian Development Bank is funding a feasibility study for the project.*

Iran is determined to forge tighter links with its neighbours, and rebuild itself as a trade hub, in order to build a regional alliance that would support it against Nato countries.

At the beginning of last month, Mr Ahmadinejad said Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Iran should join forces to become "an obstacle" to Western influence in the region.

Iran has pointedly not signed up to European Union plans for a trade corridor through Europe, the Caucasus and Asia, and has instead busied itself with bilateral agreements with its neighbours. *Reza Rahimi, the Iranian vice-president, has promised to cut freight times between Europe and China from two months by sea to 11 days by land.*

In addition, the current sanctions on Iran allow China, which relies on the Persian state for 15pc of its energy needs, to drive a hard bargain on the construction contract for the line.

China is rapidly expanding its own high-speed rail network and has unveiled plans for lines that will connect Beijing with London, both through Russia and through central Asia.

China Railway Group, the largest railway construction company, has also recently revealed it has had "early stage contact" with South African companies about undertaking rail projects in South Africa."

http://www1.albawaba.com/transport/china-iran-ink-major-railroad-deal

"*China, Iran ink major railroad deal*
Published *September 13th, 2010* - 12:40 GMT

*China signed and Iran on Sunday signed an agreement to extend the railway line in western Iran as part of China's plans to link its railway system to the Mediterranean Sea at a cost of US$2 billion.* The line will go from Tehran to the town of Khosravi on the border with Iraq. It will pass through the Iranian cities of Arak, Hamedan and Kermanshah.

The Iranian government agreed to the project, believing it will reach Iraq and Syria and possibly Lebanon as part of a Middle Eastern Corridor.

This new railroad line will help the Central Asian States to have an access to the Iranian port of Chahbahar and will provide China a vital overland route to transport goods to Europe. The Chinese expect it will help reduce the cost of transporting goods to Europe by 5 or 6&#37;."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

greenlion said:


> Chinese passenger train classes
> 
> G trains (CRH), long-distance high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
> C trains (CRH), Intercity high-speed trains, Top speed 380 km/h or 350km/h
> D trains (CRH), High-speed trains with top speed 250 km/h or 200km/h
> Z trains, Direct Express, "non-stop" overnight train, The top speed is 160 km/h
> T trains, Express, top speed 140km/h or 160 km/h
> K trains, Fast, top speed 120 km/h
> Rote Number 1001-5998 trains, General Fast, top speed 120km/h
> Rote Number 6001-7598 trains, General, top speed 100km/h



Thanks a lot for your information!

But I think T and K are actually below per your speed. I took T(K?) from Nanjing to Hangzhou. It was mostly around 60-70km/h and only very occasionally 120km/h. It took about 7 hours. Reportedly, for D it took 4 hours, which of course stoped less frequently for fewer stations. The distance is about 320km Distance and transit time between cities in China | China Information | KWE Kintetsu World Exprss, Inc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## below_freezing

i have no complaints about G. i rode a G train from Wuhan to Changsha and it arrived within 1.5 hours. i also rode a numbers only train from Wuhan to Xianning (halfway between Wuhan and Changsha) and it took the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

*China Touts Complete Package for California Railway*

September 15, 2010, 11:55 PM EDT

By Bloomberg News

(Updates with analysts comment in fourth paragraph.)

Sept. 16 (Bloomberg) -- *China can offer a complete package, including financing,* as it competes to build a high-speed railway in California costing more than $40 billion, according to the nations railway ministry.

*What other nations dont have, we have, He Huawu, the ministrys chief engineer, said in a Sept. 14 interview in Beijing. What they have, we have better.* He declined to elaborate further on how much financing may be available.

California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger this week rode on bullet trains in China, Japan and South Korea as the state seeks contractors and financing to build the planned network linking Los Angeles and San Francisco. China is competing for the high-speed line and for one in Brazil as it works to boost high-technology exports and pare its reliance on low- wage production.

*The deal would be of great symbolic significance to China as it allows the nation to export technological knowhow to a country as developed as the U.S.*, said Wang Sheng, an analyst at Shenyin Wanguo Securities Co. from Shanghai. China is fully able to afford the financing.

Japan on Sept. 14 said that it was prepared to offer funding for the project through the state-owned Japan Bank of International Cooperation. East Japan Railway Co. may be among bidders for the California line, along with European trainmakers Alstom SA and Siemens AG.

The state, which is wrestling with a $19.1 billion budget deficit, will probably have about 10 bids to choose from, according to the agency overseeing the project.

When you make a decision like that, you look at the financing aspect of it, Schwarzenegger told reporters yesterday aboard a bullet train in South Korea.

China Trainmakers

In Brazil, China Railway Construction Corp. and China Northern Locomotive & Rolling Stock Industry Group Corp. are leading a group bidding for a line that may cost as much as 33.1 billion reais ($19.2 billion). China Development Bank Corp. and the Export-Import Bank of China are ready to help with financing, Asian Trade Link, a Brazilian company associated with the group, said earlier this month.

Chinas He said the nations competitive advantage in the California rail project include trains that travel 350 kph (217 mph) and experience from building a 6,920 kilometer high-speed rail network, the worlds longest.

*China will have twice as much high-speed rail track as the rest of the world combined by 2014 *under a 2 trillion yuan ($297 billion) nationwide construction project. 

High-Wage Jobs

To create more high-wage jobs, China has focused on industries such as shipbuilding, where it aims to surpass South Korea as the worlds biggest maker of ships by 2015. Local carmakers such as, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co., which bought Volvo Car Corp., have also expanded overseas.

Californias planned high-speed rail network would haul passengers between Los Angeles and San Francisco in 2 hours and 38 minutes. The journey takes six to eight hours by car or about one hour by plane. The state is trying to create jobs, stimulate its economy and cut traffic congestion by building the high-speed rail network that will eventually link San Diego, Los Angeles, San Jose and San Francisco.

The state approved in 2008 a $10 billion bond sale to help pay for the line, which is scheduled to start services in 2020. The project has also won $2.3 billion from a federal stimulus program intended to jump-start the building of high- speed rail corridors nationwide.

Construction may start as early as the first half of 2012, the California High Speed Rail Authority said earlier this year.

--Kevin Hamlin. With assistance from Vincent Ni in Beijing and Xiaowei Li in Shanghai and Sookyung Seo in Seoul. Editors: Dave McCombs, Neil Denslow

China Touts &lsquo;Complete Package&rsquo; for California Railway - BusinessWeek

-----------


This is the way China to go: high-end products to export. And, guess what? to USA!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gpit

> ...
> 
> In total, (US)federal appropriations for high-speed intercity passenger rail has grown to $10.5 billion for the 2010 fiscal year, up from $120 million in the two previous fiscal years combined,...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...but when it comes to overseas players in the high-speed rail space, China (slated to spend an estimated $300 billion to build out a 75,000-mile high-speed rail network by 2020) is becoming the 800-pound gorilla. According to a recent report from the Center for American Progress, *Chinese rail companies now have 940 registered patents, and in just over a decade it has made the &#8220;move from being an importer of high-speed rail technology and operational know-how to being an exporter.&#8221;*
> 
> ...



High Speed Rail on Track to Reap Hefty Funds, But Faces&#160;Hurdles: Cleantech News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

God knows California needs a little help right. It's suffering just as badly as everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Personally I think a train is unlikely to ever run near 380 Km/h for long periods of time due to stops in between. However when sending troops long distance it can be helpful as you only care about the starting and finishing point.


I suspect they won't stop at 380 km/h, seeing how they claim the track is designed for speeds up to 500 Km/h. 380 km/h is the public figure.


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

no_name said:


> I suspect they won't stop at 380 km/h, seeing how they claim the track is designed for speeds up to 500 Km/h. 380 km/h is the public figure.



It is good to hear if it's true that the tracks are designed for speeds up to 500 km/h. The reason why they are capping the speed limit at 380 is because of economical reasons. At that speed, it requires much more energy to increase the speed due to the air drag and friction, so I've heard. 

If (when) the Chinese can design more efficient designs and a more powerful engine (perhaps some sort or nuclear engine in the future?)

In the long run, we will probably substitute the current design with evacuated tubes and maglev  I would not say no to a theoretical 20,000 km/h train going from China to Europe 

Hopefully, that will happen in my lifetime

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## trickster

Martian2 said:


> Here is the sequence of steps to realizing a China-Central Asia-Mideast-Europe HSR. Firstly, build affordable normal rail to connect all of those countries and regions. Secondly, collect passenger fares and goods-transport fees. Use profits from normal rail line and external financing to build High-Speed Rail (i.e. HSR) from China to Europe.
> 
> China to build $2bn railway for Iran - Telegraph
> 
> "*China to build $2bn railway for Iran*
> China is poised to sign a $2bn (&#163;1.3bn) deal to build a railway line in Iran in the first step of a wider plan to tie the Middle East and Central Asia to Beijing.
> 
> By Malcolm Moore in Shanghai
> Published: 6:15AM BST 07 Sep 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese have already built a railway line serving Tibet, above, and now plan a modern variant on the old 'Silk Road' through Central Asia (Photo: AP)
> 
> China's railways minister, Liu Zhijun, is expected to visit Tehran this week to seal the deal, according to his Iranian counterpart, Hamid Behbahani.
> 
> "*The final document of the contract has already been signed with a Chinese company and the Chinese minister will visit Iran on September 12 to ink the agreement," said Mr Behbahani.*
> 
> The new line will run from Tehran to the town of Khosravi on the border with Iraq, around 360 miles as the crow flies, passing through Arak, Hamedan and Kermanshah.
> 
> *Eventually, the Iranian government said, the route could link Iran with Iraq and even Syria as part of a Middle-Eastern corridor.* That could also benefit the 5,000 Iranians who make pilgrimages each day to the holy cities of Najaf and Karbala in Iraq.
> 
> Nicklas Swanstrom, the executive director of the Central Asia-Caucasus Institute at Johns Hopkins University, said *the contract to build the line was the first step for China to build an entire rail infrastructure for central Asia.*
> 
> *"It makes sense that if you build railways in Iran, you then get deals to stretch the lines into central Asia," he said, referring to a "very concrete plan" to run a railway from Iran through the landlocked countries of Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, and eventually to Kashgar in China, in a modern "silk route".
> *
> That line would give the central Asian states vital access to Iran's port of Chahbahar on the shores of the Persian Gulf, and could also eventually give China a vital overland freight route to Europe.
> 
> *"For China, it could cut the cost of transporting goods to Europe by 5pc or 6pc," said Professor Swanstrom.
> *
> "It also makes political sense, because while technically the US, Europe or Russia could block China's sea routes, it would also have a land route. And by tying your neighbour's infrastructure to you, it brings them closer," he added. "It decreases Russia's influence in the region, and definitely decreases the influence of the US and Europe."
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, the Iranian president, raised the idea of the new railway earlier this year at a summit in Tehran.
> 
> *Transport ministers from Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Iran are expected to gather in Dushanbe, the Tajik capital formerly known as Stalinabad, next month to firm up a deal for a 1,225-mile route. The Asian Development Bank is funding a feasibility study for the project.*
> 
> Iran is determined to forge tighter links with its neighbours, and rebuild itself as a trade hub, in order to build a regional alliance that would support it against Nato countries.
> 
> At the beginning of last month, Mr Ahmadinejad said Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Iran should join forces to become "an obstacle" to Western influence in the region.
> 
> Iran has pointedly not signed up to European Union plans for a trade corridor through Europe, the Caucasus and Asia, and has instead busied itself with bilateral agreements with its neighbours. *Reza Rahimi, the Iranian vice-president, has promised to cut freight times between Europe and China from two months by sea to 11 days by land.*
> 
> In addition, the current sanctions on Iran allow China, which relies on the Persian state for 15pc of its energy needs, to drive a hard bargain on the construction contract for the line.
> 
> China is rapidly expanding its own high-speed rail network and has unveiled plans for lines that will connect Beijing with London, both through Russia and through central Asia.
> 
> China Railway Group, the largest railway construction company, has also recently revealed it has had "early stage contact" with South African companies about undertaking rail projects in South Africa."
> 
> China, Iran ink major railroad deal | Al Bawaba
> 
> "*China, Iran ink major railroad deal*
> Published *September 13th, 2010* - 12:40 GMT
> 
> *China signed and Iran on Sunday signed an agreement to extend the railway line in western Iran as part of China's plans to link its railway system to the Mediterranean Sea at a cost of US$2 billion.* The line will go from Tehran to the town of Khosravi on the border with Iraq. It will pass through the Iranian cities of Arak, Hamedan and Kermanshah.
> 
> The Iranian government agreed to the project, believing it will reach Iraq and Syria and possibly Lebanon as part of a Middle Eastern Corridor.
> 
> This new railroad line will help the Central Asian States to have an access to the Iranian port of Chahbahar and will provide China a vital overland route to transport goods to Europe. The Chinese expect it will help reduce the cost of transporting goods to Europe by 5 or 6&#37;."



If China is deciding to build HSR from Beijing to London, It may need to consider going through a another country other than France, because the German version is being tested for the channel tunnel.

BBC News - Channel Tunnel in German high-speed train test


----------



## no_name

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1141101 said:


> It is good to hear if it's true that the tracks are designed for speeds up to 500 km/h. The reason why they are capping the speed limit at 380 is because of economical reasons. At that speed, it requires much more energy to increase the speed due to the air drag and friction, so I've heard.
> 
> If (when) the Chinese can design more efficient designs and a more powerful engine (perhaps some sort or nuclear engine in the future?)
> 
> In the long run, we will probably substitute the current design with evacuated tubes and maglev  I would not say no to a theoretical 20,000 km/h train going from China to Europe
> 
> Hopefully, that will happen in my lifetime



I agree. I think they probably worked out that there is not much point going beyond 500km/h. Just uneconomical even if it can be done. However not long ago they experimented with jet engine attached to trains to increase it's speed. May be useful for emergency situations.


----------



## no_name

trickster said:


> If China is deciding to build HSR from Beijing to London, It may need to consider going through a another country other than France, because the German version is being tested for the channel tunnel.
> 
> BBC News - Channel Tunnel in German high-speed train test



Some tech from china high speed rail may be compatible with german ones. Also you might not just have a single train that runs through all regions. But changing trains will still be more convenient than changing stations.

Really the plan is still at a very early stage and there is alot of rooms for question. I don't have doubt for chinas political resolve to follow a set project though even one as large as this. Not so sure about european countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Well a railway already links Pakistan-Iran-Turkey and inviting CHina and central asia to this key railway and turn the history of Asia. What is good about the Chinese is they want their neigbhours to be in lock step with their development so the whole region benefits. For the China bashing India I can only dream if they were to even accomplish a feat like this.


----------



## Martian2

We have already taken a look at the formerly-completed Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR (e.g. see post #23). Next, we will take a peek at the recently-completed Nanjing-Shanghai HSR. Finally, we will check on the progress of the Beijing-Wuhan HSR that is slated for completion next year in 2011.






Image above: Shanghai South Rail Station (Flickr user XXOM under CC License)





"This is Shanghai&#8217;s ultra-modern South Railway station."





"Modern rail travel in China: Wo Ai enjoys some quiche, salad and a cappuccino at Shanghai&#8217;s South Railway station while waiting for a train to Hangzhou."





Nanjing-Shanghai high-speed rail opens today (7/1/2010).

Length: 301 km
Stations: 21
Max speed: 350 kph
Travel time: 73 min
Schedule: 92 pairs of trains/day, later raised to 120 pairs/day

World's longest, fastest railway goes online in China - People's Daily Online

"*World's longest and fastest railway goes online in China*
16:08, July 01, 2010


*The Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed railway, the longest and fastest inter-city high-speed railway with the highest standards in the world, started operation at 8 a.m. today.

China currently has nearly 7,000 kilometers of high-speed railways. Its high-speed railway has the longest operational mileage, the highest speed and largest scale in the world.

The Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed railway covers a distance of 301 kilometers with 21 stations and a top speed of 350 kilometers per hour. It links eight cities around the Yangzte River Delta and has become a powerful engine for modernization in that region, said Wang Yongping, spokesman of China's Ministry of Railways.*

The railway line crosses the core area of the Yangtze River Delta, China's most dense urban circle group with the most advanced productivity and powerful economic growth. Statistics show that that region creates 22.1 percent of China's GDP, 24.5 percent of its fiscal revenue and 47.2 percent of total imports and exports though it only accounts for 2.2 percent of China's land area and 10.4 percent of population.

In 2009, GDP of the cities along the railway line, including Nanjing, Zhenjiang, Changzhou, Wuxi and Suzhou, amounted to 2.1 trillion yuan (around 306.72 U.S. dollars), accounting for 61 percent of the GDP in Jiangsu province.

The Shanghai-Nanjing railway line, completed in 1908, is one of the earliest major railway arteries in China. It is also one of the busiest railway arteries in China and the world. According to estimates, total traffic in the Yangtze River Delta will exceed 3 billion passengers in 2010, and traffic will reach 5.5 billion passengers in 2020.

China's State Council approved the plan for the inter-city transportation network in March 2005. The Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed railway, with investments by the Ministry of Railway, Jiangsu provincial government and Shanghai municipal government, started construction on July 1, 2008.

After its completion, there will be 120 pairs of high-speed trains arranged to join daily operation. In its initial period of operation, 92 pairs will be put into operation. It will take only 73 minutes from Shanghai to Nanjing. A one-hour urban circle between the two cities will be made.

The completion of the Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed railway meets the requirement of the Yangtze River Delta, taking a vital step in achieving full modernization in China. The railway, along with the Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway, will strongly improve the network level of regional urban systems and modernization. It is critical to speed up the cooperation, linkage and integration process in that region and offer a wider platform for the development of the Yangtze River Delta, said Shen Yufang, professor of the Yangtze Basin Development Institute at East China Normal University.

Yanli, mayor of Suzhou city told reporters that Suzhou's economy is dominated by industry and the service sector only accounts for 39.4 percent of the tertiary industry. After the Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed railway starts operation, it will be more convenient for Suzhou to absorb Shanghai's radiation effects, which will be vital to promote the service industry&#8212; especially for high-end and modern service sectors such as finance, consultation and media industries.

*The total length of track for China's high-speed railway (including the newly-built high-speed railway and existing railway lines with speeds of over 200 kilometers per hour) will reach 6,920 kilometers after the Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed rail officially joins the operation. China will be the country with the most comprehensive high-speed railway system technology, strongest integrated capacity, longest operation mileage, highest operation speed and largest on-going construction scale of high-speed railways in the world.*

By People's Daily Online"

[Note: Thank you to 'marchpole' for finding this story.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Here are pictures of the current construction on the Beijing-Wuhan HSR. When the Beijing-Wuhan HSR is completed, it will complement the Wuhan-Guangzhou HSR and allow a passenger to travel from northern Beijing to southern Guangzhou via HSR. The Beijing-Wuhan HSR is supposed to open in 2011.

However, it is possible that the Beijing-Guangzhou HSR may not open until 2012. I have lost most of my ability to read Mandarin. I cannot independently check on the latest information available on Chinese websites to ascertain whether the timetable has been accelerated from 2012 to 2011.





China HSR map

Pictures of the construction on the Beijing-Wuhan HSR to open in 2011:































Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway to open in 2012 - People's Daily Online

"*Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway to open in 2012*
10:19, December 30, 2009

Reporters learned from railway authorities that the Beijing-Shijiazhuang and Shijiazhuang-Wuhan high-speed railways are currently under intense construction and *a trip from Beijing to Guangzhou by train will only take 8 hours in 2012.*

The Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway that went under construction from June 2005 is an important part of the Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway. It runs through Hubei, Hunan and Guangdong provinces, totaling about 1,068 kilometers. The opening of the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway reduces the travel time between the 2 cities to 3 hours from the original 10 hours.

According to the Wuhan Railway Bureau, the travel time between Beijing and Guangzhou has reduced to 21 hours from over 90 hours in the past, after passenger train speeds were increased several times. Following the opening of the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway and the construction of other high-speed railways in progress, *the Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway will serve as a main artery running through China from north to south* in the future, and the trip from Beijing to Guangzhou will only take 8 hours. An "8-hour transport circle" that China is striving to build will gradually become a reality.

Zhang Shuguang, head of the Transportation Department of the Ministry of Railways, said that China will form a 1-8 hour transport circle, which has Beijing at its center and allows travel between Beijing and most provincial capitals in 1-8 hours. China will also build a transport circle that allows travel between central cities, such as Shanghai, Zhengzhou and Wuhan, and their surrounding cities in half an hour to 1 hour. *China's high-speed passenger transport network connects all provincial capitals and large cities with a population of over 500,000, and covers 90 percent of the population nationwide. It will significantly shorten the inter-city distances.*

By People's Daily Online"

[Note: Thank you to "Scion" for the pictures and the update on the 2011 opening date.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China's high-speed rail lines are able to achieve a world-record average speed of 328 km/h because she developed and "owns 940 high-speed railway patents."

Fast train to open a year ahead of schedule

"Fast train to open a year ahead of schedule
By Xin Dingding (China Daily)
Updated: 2010-03-15 07:19

Beijing: The highly anticipated Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway will begin operation next year, and is expected to cut travel time to four hours, railway officials said.

The high-speed railway between China's two most important metropolises was scheduled to open in 2012 but will now open one year ahead of time, said Zheng Jian, chief planner with the Ministry of Railways.

Wang Zhiguo, vice-minister of railways, said that it would be a four-hour journey from Beijing to Shanghai, and only three hours from Beijing to Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province.

At present, it takes about 10 hours to travel from Beijing to Shanghai and Nanjing by train.

*A new-generation bullet train that will travel up to 380 kilometers per hour (kph) is now under development for the high-speed rail link.*

*It will be rigorously tested this year, and engineers want the train to run at a top speed of 420 kph to guarantee a safe operational speed of 380 kph*, Huang Qiang, chief researcher with the China Academy of Railway Sciences told the Beijing News.

Vice-Minister Wang Zhiguo said it was expected that high-speed trains would one day take passengers from Beijing to most capital cities within eight hours, except for Haikou, Urumqi, Lhasa and Taipei.

It is expected that an 110,000-km railway network will be completed by 2012, including 13,000 km of high-speed rail, he said.

*China already has 6,552 km of rail track in operation - the longest amount of high-speed rail track in the world.
*
The ministry wants to export China's high-speed railway technology to North America, Europe and Latin America.

Wang said State-owned Chinese companies are already building high-speed lines in Turkey and Venezuela.

Many countries, including the United States, Russia, Brazil and Saudi Arabia, have also expressed interest.

*"China is willing to share its mature and advanced technology with other countries to promote development of the world's high-speed railways,"* he said.

The ministry has signed cooperation memos with California in the United States, as well as Russia and Brazil.

"We are organizing relevant companies to participate in bidding for US high-speed railways and prepare for bidding on a line in Brazil linking Rio de Janeiro with Sao Paulo," the vice-minister said.

The ministry introduced high-speed train technologies from France, Germany and Japan, while at the same time made its own innovations. *It now owns 940 patents concerning high-speed railways, the ministry's chief engineer He Huawu said.*

At present, at least 10,000 km of high-speed rail line is under construction in China. *About 3,676 km of new track for running trains at speeds up to 350 kph have already been laid and put into operation.* Another 2,876 km of old tracks have been upgraded to run trains of 200 to 250 kph.

Ultimately, China plans to construct a 120,000-km railway network, including 50,000-km of high-speed rail track, by 2020."


Notice the orange juice and upright cigarette tests on China's 350 kph high-speed train.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

High Speed Rail on Track to Reap Hefty Funds, But FacesÂ Hurdles: Cleantech News «

"High Speed Rail on Track to Reap Hefty Funds, But Faces Hurdles
By Josie Garthwaite Jun. 21, 2010, 3:30pm PDT






A palpable excitement  thats how the investigative arm of Congress describes the aura created by the allocation of federal funds for new high speed rail service in the U.S under last years Recovery Act. But this buzz and an unprecedented gush of federal investment will carry efforts to establish intercity passenger rail service only so far.

The Government Accountability Office, or GAO, notes in a new report that the success of this difficult, multiyear effort will hinge on a host of other factors, including the availability of state and federal funds to build and operate systems that go far beyond the funds provided by the Recovery Act, the ability of states to work together on interstate lines, and the cooperation of private railroads.

The challenge of building infrastructure across state lines has cropped up for greentech efforts beyond the transportation sector. For example, despite widespread recognition that the U.S. power grid is overdue for an upgrade, transmission lines are in many cases being built at a slow pace partly because of issues with conflicting state regulations.

According to the GAO, 37 states and the District of Columbia submitted 259 applications requesting a total of around $57 billion under the $8 billion in stimulus funds made available for new passenger rail corridors or improvements to existing rail service. Earlier this year the Federal Railroad Administration announced plans to award the $8 billion to 62 projects in 23 states, plus the District of Columbia.
In total, federal appropriations for high-speed intercity passenger rail has grown to $10.5 billion for the 2010 fiscal year, up from $120 million in the two previous fiscal years combined, according to the GAO report.

Administering these programs will require the FRA to undergo a massive transformation, writes the GAO, shifting from an organization focused primarily on safety to an entity that can make multibillion dollar investment choices while simultaneously carrying out its safety mission.

Its not just states that have perked up at the prospect of federal funds for these transportation projects. The GAO also predicts that federal funds may provide a catalyst for many high-speed passenger rail projects and notes that, Passenger rail operators and suppliers from around the world are showing interest in making and operating high speed passenger trains for a possible emerging U.S. market. (Software giants like IBM and Accenture are among the companies that could find opportunities in that market, helping to automate system management to improve efficiency.)

The GAO looked to state passenger rail projects for lessons that can be applied to upcoming initiatives, but *when it comes to overseas players in the high-speed rail space, China (slated to spend an estimated $300 billion to build out a 75,000-mile high-speed rail network by 2020) is becoming the 800-pound gorilla. According to a recent report from the Center for American Progress, Chinese rail companies now have 940 registered patents, and in just over a decade it has made the move from being an importer of high-speed rail technology and operational know-how to being an exporter.*

Photo courtesy IBM"

[Note: Thank you to "gpit" for finding the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

This photo takes on Huhang PDL on September 14, it shows a CRH380A in a test run at a station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xukxuk

no_name said:


> I agree. I think they probably worked out that there is not much point going beyond 500km/h. Just uneconomical even if it can be done. However not long ago they experimented with jet engine attached to trains to increase it's speed. May be useful for emergency situations.



not sure it can reach 500km/h or not
but one thing for sure
general rule is -10% of top speed when you do a commercial run

so... 380+38 hmm reach 420 for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenlion

greenlion said:


> according to Rumors in Chinese forum, the CRH380A-6001 reaches test speed of 440km/h during it's test run at Jiaoji PDL
> 
> Official Name of the 380 series decided!
> 
> *CRH2-380 Series* names as *CRH380A*, Manufacturer by Sifang Locomotive and Rolling Stock
> *CRH1-380 Series* names as *CRH380B*, Manufacturer by Bombardier Sifang (Qingdao) Transportation Ltd.
> *CRH3-380 Series* names as *CRH380C*, Manufacturer by Tangshan Railway Vehicle & Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd
> 
> the MOR of China had ordered 140 CRH380A trains, 80 CRH380B trains and 240 CRH380C trains, firstly 40 CRH380A & 11 CRH380C trains will come into service in Jinghu PDL. these trains are designed for the Beijing-Shanghai PDL and other newcomer 350km/h lines, but rumor says CRH380A will come into service at the Shanghai-Hangzhou PDL which is set to open at October 1, 2010 as it's first Carry Passenger operating, in other hand, the CRH380B, which is a Bombardier design, will come into service at 2012.
> 
> at 350km/h level trains, the MOR had offered 60 CRH3C trains,
> 
> at 300 km/h level, the MOR had offered 60 CRH2C trains
> 
> at 250km/h level, the MOR offered 320 trains in total, 120 CRH1A, CRH1B & CRH1E, 110 CRH2A,CRH2B & CRH2E, 90 CRH5A



Chinese MOR CRH trains order timetable



Code:


Date         Factory                  Class     Type    Quantity       Amount
2004-10-10   Alstom & CNR Changchun  250km/h   CRH5A      60       620 million ERU
2004-10-12   Bombadier & BST         250km/h   CRH1A      20       350 million USD
2004-10-12   Kawasaki  & CSR Sifang  250km/h   CRH2A      60     9,300 million RMB
2005-05-31   Bombadier & BST         250km/h   CRH1A      20       350 million USD
Jun 2005     CSR Sifang              300km/h   CRH2C      60     8,200 million RMB
Nov 2005     Siemens & CNR Tangshan  350km/h   CRH3C      60    13,000 million RMB
2007-10-31   BST                     250km/h   CRH1B & 1E 20+20  1,000 million ERU
Nov 2007     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2B      10     1,200 million RMB
Nov 2007     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2E       6       900 million RMB
Dec 2008     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2E      14     2,100 million RMB
Jun 2009     CNR Changchun           250km/h   CRH5A      30     4,800 million RMB
2009-03-16   CNR Tangshan            380km/h   CRH380C    70    27,440 million RMB
2009-03-16   CNR Changchun           380km/h   CRH380C    30    11,760 million RMB
2009-09-28   CSR Sifang              380km/h   CRH380A   140    45,000 million RMB
2009-09-28   Bombadier & BST         380km/h   CRH380B    80    27,400 million RMB
2009-09-28   CNR Changchun           380km/h   CRH380C   120    23,500 million RMB
2009-09-28   CNR Tangshan            380km/h   CRH380C    20     3,920 million RMB
2010-07-16   BST                     250km/h   CRH1A      40     5,200 million RMB
2010-09-14   CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2A      20     3,400 million RMB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

Code:


Date         Factory                  Class     Type    Quantity       Amount
2004-10-10   Alstom & CNR Changchun  250km/h   CRH5A      60       620 million ERU
2004-10-12   [B][COLOR="Red"][U]Bombadier & BST[/U][/COLOR][/B]         250km/h   CRH1A      20       350 million USD
2004-10-12   Kawasaki  & CSR Sifang  250km/h   CRH2A      60     9,300 million RMB
2005-05-31   [B][COLOR="Red"][U]Bombadier & BST[/U][/COLOR][/B]         250km/h   CRH1A      20       350 million USD
Jun 2005     CSR Sifang              300km/h   CRH2C      60     8,200 million RMB
Nov 2005     Siemens & CNR Tangshan  350km/h   CRH3C      60    13,000 million RMB
2007-10-31   BST                     250km/h   CRH1B & 1E 20+20  1,000 million ERU
Nov 2007     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2B      10     1,200 million RMB
Nov 2007     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2E       6       900 million RMB
Dec 2008     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2E      14     2,100 million RMB
Jun 2009     CNR Changchun           250km/h   CRH5A      30     4,800 million RMB
2009-03-16   CNR Tangshan            380km/h   CRH380C    70    27,440 million RMB
2009-03-16   CNR Changchun           380km/h   CRH380C    30    11,760 million RMB
2009-09-28   CSR Sifang              380km/h   CRH380A   140    45,000 million RMB
2009-09-28   [B][COLOR="Red"][U]Bombadier & BST[/U][/COLOR][/B]         380km/h   CRH380B    80    27,400 million RMB
2009-09-28   CNR Changchun           380km/h   CRH380C   120    23,500 million RMB
2009-09-28   CNR Tangshan            380km/h   CRH380C    20     3,920 million RMB
2010-07-16   BST                     250km/h   CRH1A      40     5,200 million RMB
2010-09-14   CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2A      20     3,400 million RMB


Whooo go Canada! but good to see that majority of contracts are going to domestic companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carnivore

The express run between Nanchang and Jiujiang will officially open tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trickster

CardSharp said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Date         Factory                  Class     Type    Quantity       Amount
> 2004-10-10   Alstom & CNR Changchun  250km/h   CRH5A      60       620 million ERU
> 2004-10-12   [B][COLOR="Red"][U]Bombadier & BST[/U][/COLOR][/B]         250km/h   CRH1A      20       350 million USD
> 2004-10-12   Kawasaki  & CSR Sifang  250km/h   CRH2A      60     9,300 million RMB
> 2005-05-31   [B][COLOR="Red"][U]Bombadier & BST[/U][/COLOR][/B]         250km/h   CRH1A      20       350 million USD
> Jun 2005     CSR Sifang              300km/h   CRH2C      60     8,200 million RMB
> Nov 2005     Siemens & CNR Tangshan  350km/h   CRH3C      60    13,000 million RMB
> 2007-10-31   BST                     250km/h   CRH1B & 1E 20+20  1,000 million ERU
> Nov 2007     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2B      10     1,200 million RMB
> Nov 2007     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2E       6       900 million RMB
> Dec 2008     CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2E      14     2,100 million RMB
> Jun 2009     CNR Changchun           250km/h   CRH5A      30     4,800 million RMB
> 2009-03-16   CNR Tangshan            380km/h   CRH380C    70    27,440 million RMB
> 2009-03-16   CNR Changchun           380km/h   CRH380C    30    11,760 million RMB
> 2009-09-28   CSR Sifang              380km/h   CRH380A   140    45,000 million RMB
> 2009-09-28   [B][COLOR="Red"][U]Bombadier & BST[/U][/COLOR][/B]         380km/h   CRH380B    80    27,400 million RMB
> 2009-09-28   CNR Changchun           380km/h   CRH380C   120    23,500 million RMB
> 2009-09-28   CNR Tangshan            380km/h   CRH380C    20     3,920 million RMB
> 2010-07-16   BST                     250km/h   CRH1A      40     5,200 million RMB
> 2010-09-14   CSR Sifang              250km/h   CRH2A      20     3,400 million RMB
> 
> 
> Whooo go Canada! but good to see that majority of contracts are going to domestic companies.



Hmm, since China has the technology why bother giving the work to Bombadier? Aren't domestically built ones more cheaper?

News articles states that China exporting its HS trains overseas are complete copies of other countries, but China states that they have improved on the technology.

No offence but does someone knows what are the improvements? As I do note that China had secure 940 patents regarding its HS trains. What are the patents?

Thanks


----------



## CardSharp

trickster said:


> Hmm, since China has the technology why bother giving the work to Bombadier? Aren't domestically built ones more cheaper?
> 
> News articles states that China exporting its HS trains overseas are complete copies of other countries, but China states that they have improved on the technology.
> 
> No offence but does someone knows what are the improvements? As I do note that China had secure 940 patents regarding its HS trains. What are the patents?
> 
> Thanks



I am not privy to the technical of the deal but your objection is odd, since Bombadier's biggest customer is the US. By your logic, the US would have no need of Bombadier's services because they surely possess the same technology.


----------



## somebozo

Chinese trains are developed in close colaboration with Japanese, US and EU train makers. So in essence they are a mix of various tech and because Chinese funded the development they have the right to resell which they can at what ever price they wish, even cheaper for competition sake. That does not make them copies.

I think trains are gaining momentum for both passenger and cargo around Asia and middle-east due to rising security cost of airways and heavy initial investment.

China is building rail network to connect sevral Asian and central asian countries. Pak-Turk-Iran rail line is soon to expand in europe making it trans-continental.


----------



## greenlion

trickster said:


> Hmm, since China has the technology why bother giving the work to Bombadier? Aren't domestically built ones more cheaper?
> 
> News articles states that China exporting its HS trains overseas are complete copies of other countries, but China states that they have improved on the technology.
> 
> No offence but does someone knows what are the improvements? As I do note that China had secure 940 patents regarding its HS trains. What are the patents?
> 
> Thanks



actually BST stands for Bombardier Sifang (Qingdao) Transportation Ltd. which is a a Chinese-Canadian joint venture between Bombardier and Sifang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

greenlion said:


> actually BST stands for Bombardier Sifang (Qingdao) Transportation Ltd. which is a a Chinese-Canadian joint venture between Bombardier and Sifang.



Awesome! A joint Canadian-China enterprise!


----------



## below_freezing

somebozo said:


> Chinese trains are developed in close colaboration with Japanese, US and EU train makers. So in essence they are a mix of various tech and because Chinese funded the development they have the right to resell which they can at what ever price they wish, even cheaper for competition sake. That does not make them copies.
> 
> I think trains are gaining momentum for both passenger and cargo around Asia and middle-east due to rising security cost of airways and heavy initial investment.
> 
> China is building rail network to connect sevral Asian and central asian countries. Pak-Turk-Iran rail line is soon to expand in europe making it trans-continental.



There is no US involvement in our trains. Their own trains can barely run. US has no experience in high speed rail. German and Japanese high speed rail are slower than Chinese ones. There was no spectacular, out of the ordinary collaboration, and there's no need for that, unlike some feudal monarchies that can't build a bicycle without significant help.


----------



## CardSharp

below_freezing said:


> There is no US involvement in our trains. Their own trains can barely run. US has no experience in high speed rail. German and Japanese high speed rail are slower than Chinese ones. There was no spectacular, out of the ordinary collaboration, and there's no need for that, unlike some *feudal monarchies that can't build a bicycle without significant help*.



lol nicely quipped sir.


----------



## Martian2

Changping line of Beijing's rail system starts test run (4) - People's Daily Online

*Changping line of Beijing's rail system starts test run*
09:39, September 20, 2010






An urban rail train gets ready to set out from Shahe Station at the newly-built Changping line in Beijing, capital of China, on Sept. 19, 2010. The line's first seven stations will be put into service at the end of 2010. The line will use a new type of urban rail train with a maximum speed of 100 kilometers per hour. It is the fastest urban rail train, which is produced by China South Locomotive, in Beijing's transportation system.





Guests of honor and journalists examine the train at Shahe Station for the newly-built Changping line in Beijing, capital of China, on Sept. 19, 2010.





The Changping line of Beijing's rail transportation system, which links the central urban area and Changping District of Beijing, started a load-free test run on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

trickster said:


> Hmm, since China has the technology why bother giving the work to Bombadier? Aren't domestically built ones more cheaper?
> 
> News articles states that China exporting its HS trains overseas are complete copies of other countries, but China states that they have improved on the technology.
> 
> No offence but does someone knows what are the improvements? As I do note that China had secure 940 patents regarding its HS trains. What are the patents?
> 
> Thanks



I'd rather say China "Modified" foreign trains than "cpoy" them, because most of the CHinese trains are better designed than their prototype.

for example, let's take a look at the CRH1 series

The CRH1 electric multiple units is based on Bombardier technology and built by a Chinese-Canadian joint venture Bombardier Sifang Power Transportation (BST) factory in Qingdao.

The major technology of CRH1A & CRH1B was imported from Sweden, The original CRH1 train set in Sweden is called REGINA, it is the two-car or three-car commuter train set for inner-city link operations with top speed 200km/h. while CRH1A (8 cars/train 250km/h) & CRH1B (16cars/train 250km/h) is the first train set that combined with the metro train technologies in China, such as the train body design was inspired by the metro trains. And the train set is also designed for high-frequency-running operations. 

a two-car Regina in sweden





a CRH1A in China





CRH1E-Zefiro 250 is actually a special design for China, it's the worlds fastest sleeper, 

CRH380B-Zeriro 380 is also a special design for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

High-speed rail linking central, western China starts operation - People's Daily Online

"*High-speed rail linking central and western China starts operation*
10:19, *February 07, 2010*





With a speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the high-speed Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) train coded G2004 is about to leave Xi'an for Zhengzhou from Xi'an Railway Station in northwest China's Shaanxi Province on Feb. 6, 2010. (Xinhua/Ding Haitao)

*A high-speed railway linking central China city Zhengzhou and northwestern city Xi'an, went into operation Saturday.

The 505-km Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed railway, the first of its kind in central and western China, cuts the travel time between the two cities from formerly more than six hours to less than two hours*, said local railway authorities Saturday.

The first train left Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi Province, at 10:50 a.m. and arrived at Zhengzhou, capital of Henan Province, at 1:15 p.m., said Long Jing, head of the Xi'an Railway Bureau.

*The train traveled at 350 kilometers per hour, said Long. A total of 14 trains would be traveling between Zhengzhou and Xi'an everyday*, said Long.

The first train from Zhengzhou to Xi'an departed from Zhengzhou at 11:25 a.m. and arrived at Xi'an at 2:01 p.m., said Niu Jianfeng, spokesman of the Zhengzhou Railway Bureau.





With a speed of 350 kilometers per hour, a high-speed Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) train is being tested en route from Xi'an to Zhengzhou, in Tongguan, northwest China's Shaanxi Province on Feb. 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Ding Haitao)

*The Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed railway*, included in the country's "Mid- and long-term railway network plan", *has been built since Sept. 25, 2005, with a total investment of about 35.31 billion yuan (5.17 billion U.S. dollars)*, said Niu.

"The Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed railway will meet the growing demand of of passenger and cargo transportation in central and western China, and help promote local development," said Wang Yongping, spokesman of the Ministry of Railways.

Henan is one of the major grain producers of China and an emerging economic and industrial powerhouse. This most populous province in China is also a major tourist attraction with a great number of sites of historical and cultural interests. Shaanxi boasts rich cultural resources and is endowed with rich natural resources such as coal, petroluem, and natural gas.





Passengers ride in the high-speed Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) train coded G2003 heading to Xi'an from Zhengzhou, central China's Henan Province, on Feb. 6, 2010. The first high-speed passenger railway in western China, which links Xi'an with Zhengzhou, started operation on Saturday morning. The 505-km line will help shorten the travel time between the two major cities to less than two hours from the current six hours. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang)

The country's total railway coverage will be more than 110,000 kilometers by 2012 and 120,000 kilometers by 2020, according to the "Mid- and long-term railway network plan".

"By 2012, it will take less than eight hours to travel by train from Beijing to most provincial capitals in China," said Long.

Source: Xinhua"


For your information, in addition to the new high-speed rail, Zhengzhou also has new highways.

Zhengzhou Transportation: Flights, Train, Bus to/from Zhengzhou, China Highlights





Zhengzhou's new highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail launches 'bus transportation' model

17:14, September 19, 2010 

Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail will officially launch its "bus transportation" model starting on Sept. 20, will increase its open-line density, expand its daily lines to 140, and plans to increase lines to 160 during peak periods. Guest capacity will exceed 9 million per day. All adjusted lines will be routed through Changsha station.

According to the report, the adjusted Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail will arrange its lines by three kinds of conditions, daily, weekend and peak periods, which include "Golden Weeks," Half-day holidays, vacation, etc. The Golden Weeks are National Day holiday and Spring Festival seven days. There will be 140 lines open on the weekday, 150 lines on weekends.

Adjusted high-speed rail from Guangzhou to Changsha will have departures on the average every 11 minutes, and the shortest interval will be 5 minutes. Train from Gunagzhou to Wuhan departures on the average every 15 minutes. Basically implement the "bus transportation" model. During Asian Games, audience from Hunan, Hubei provinces could carry out a "Day Trip."

Since it opened, the daily ridership has been 33,000 passengers, compared to the daily 42,000 passengers during Chinese Lunar New Year. Since July 1, daily ridership equaled 56,000 passengers after adjustment.

As Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail becomes more and more important, there has been rapid tourism development along the rail. For example, Hengshan of Hunan Province saw an average of 30 percent growth in city tourism revenues. 

According to the Guangzhou Railway Group, the adjustment is not only to meet the needs of passengers, also for the transportation service requirement during Mid-Autumn Festival, National Day Holiday and Asian Games, and to meet the strong demand of the local government and local tourism industry.

trains on service at Wuguang PDL during peak periods



Code:


section               trains/day       trains/day
                     (New timetable) (Previous timetable)
Wuhan-Guangzhou          52            50 
Guangzhou-Wuhan          52            50
Changsha-Guangzhou       28            13   
Guangzhou-Changsha       28            13

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

There are three different types of rail construction occurring in China.

1. The most prestigious and expensive are the eye-catching 350 km/h inter-city high-speed rail (i.e HSR).

2. Next, China is building above-ground urban rail in her major cities. This is exemplified by the Beijing urban rail (e.g. Changping line that is currently undergoing trial runs; maximum speed of 100 km/h).

3. Finally, China is building subways under her major cities to expedite the intra-city transportation of passengers. The following map shows the existing, currently-under-construction, and planned "light rail and subway systems" for China's major cities.






Subway line set to open in Northeast China

*Subway line set to open in Northeast China*
(chinadaily.com.cn)
Updated: 2010-09-20 13:08





Shenyang, the capital of Northeast China's Liaoning province, will open its first subway line in October. Final technical tests and adjustments are now underway. The Subway Line 1, consisting of 22 stops with a total distance of 28 kilometers, will be an east-west subway; stretching from Shenyang Economic Technology Development Zone to Liming Square. The Shenyang subway line will be the first underground line in China's northeast area. [Photo/Xinhua]





The automatic ticket-selling machines of Subway Line 1 in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 20, 2010. The subway line is expected to open in early October. [Photo/Xinhua]





The automatic entrance gates of Subway Line 1 in Shenyang, capital of northeast China's Liaoning province, on Sept 20, 2010. Line 1 is expected to open in early October. [Photo/Xinhua]

[Note: Thank you to "zoom" for the newslink.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway put into operation - People's Daily Online*September 20, 2010 





*A railway staff member stands beside a train waiting to leave the Jiujiang Railway Station in Jiujiang, a city in east China's Jiangxi Province, for Nanchang, capital of Jiangxi, on Sept. 20, 2010. The 135-kilometer Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway was put into operation on Monday. The trains' possible highest speed stands at 180 kilometers per hour. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)*





*A train runs on the high-speed railway linking Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, with Jiujiang, a city also in Jiangxi, Sept. 20, 2010. The 135-kilometer Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway was put into operation on Monday. The trains' possible highest speed stands at 180 kilometers per hour. (Xinhua/Hu Guolin)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

bladerunner said:


> On the [other hand], if one wanted the very best and latest on offer, [wouldn't] the European [train makers] be better?. After all they've got a train that can reach a speed of 580kph. [That's] pretty much the cruising speed of most airlines, and if they can [tweak] it a bit more for speed, one could possibly get from SF to LA faster than a plane, from doorstep to doorstep.



China has the world's best proven technology for high-speed-rail (i.e. HSR) trains at the current world-record of 350 km per hour (see BBC news article below). China is also in the process of deploying her latest and even faster 380A trains that travel at 380 km per hour.

Your claim of 580 kph trains is not suitable for commercial use and therefore irrelevant in a comparison to commercially-operated HSR trains (see Wikipedia article below).

I remember watching a test of a specially-modified train for a super-speed test.  One trick is to remove as much weight as possible (e.g. remove all seats, tables, handle bars, anything that is not bolted down and necessary, etc.) and also substitute with lighter materials (e.g. replace anything that is steel with aluminum if possible) beyond what is safely acceptable to commercial regulators.

Another trick is to install extra engines or batteries to generate far greater power. Once again, this is almost unacceptable in commercial use. There would be insufficient room to carry passengers.

A third trick/consequence is the replacement of the oil and wheels after the test. Neither the engine oil nor wheels were designed to handle excessive speeds. It is not practical to change the oil, wheels, and other parts after a short run of 580 kph. Commercial trains have to run multiple times a day and for long distances to carry passengers from city to city.

In conclusion, a publicity stunt for a 580 kph "specially-modified" train on a short-segment of rail is completely useless and unrelated to commercial HSR trains, which California is seeking.

BBC News - World's fastest train unveiled in China

"*World's fastest train unveiled in China*
Page last updated at 17:46 GMT, Thursday, 10 December 2009

As China's economy and population expand, so do its transport needs. Although car ownership is on the increase, the Government is investing more in the railways.

*China now has the fastest train in the world. It runs from the central city of Wuhan down to the south coast, at a speed of more than 380km/h.*

Jenny Wivell reports."

High-speed rail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*A one time specially modified system and trainset record (see land speed record for railed vehicles) was set by the manned TGV's 574.8 km/h run. This run was for proof of concept and not for normal passenger service.*
...
The maximum speed an unmodified train is capable of running was set by the non-wheeled 581 km/h JR-Maglev MLX01 run in 2003. *However, even this is not necessarily suitable for passenger operation as there can be concerns such as noise, cost, deceleration time in an emergency, etc.*

The Shanghai Maglev Train reaches 431 km/h during its daily service between Longyang Road and Pudong International Airport, holds the speed record of any commercial train services. *Besides maglev, the fastest maximum operating speed (MOR) of any segment of any high speed rail line is currently 350 km/h (217 mph), a record held by multiple lines in China, first achieved by the BeijingTianjin Intercity Rail in August 2008. The trains have shown an unmodified capability of running 394 km/h in tests, and thus have been set to run 350 km/h in normal operation.*[17]"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Schumacher said:


> China offers the best tech and best chance for California to make a profit from this investment.
> But given the anti-Chinese political atmosphere in US now, won't they deport the Terminator back to Austria if he dares to choose China ?



China has the best technology because she invested billions of dollars into HSR research and development. China is $2.4 trillion-dollar cash-rich in forex reserves and can offer financing on attractive terms. The real negotiations will center around the number of American jobs and manufacturing facilities that China is willing to commit on this project.

We have seen this Sino-American dance on a prior occasion. The article shown below is a likely outcome of the Sino-American negotiations for 380 km per hour Chinese 380A HSR in America.

China Wind Turbine Manufacturing Facility on USA Soil | Wind4Me

"*China Wind Turbine Manufacturing Facility on USA Soil*
Author: skibare

16 Aug

in the GREEN Double Dip Recession, the WORLD is after JOBS, JOBS, and more JOBS! Harry Reid has the chance to land a 1000 new workers in Wind Energy to Las Vegas and given that Harry REID can and will STAND UP and SPEAK LOUDLY to President Obama ((no Mosque on Ground Zero)) , lets let Harry bring Vegas some 1000 wind jobs!!

The U.S. Renewable Energy Group and A-Power Energy Generation Systems, Ltd. Launch Final Development Phase of Jointly Owned 600 MW Wind Farm

Wednesday, April 28 2010

Las Vegas, NV &#8211; The U.S. Renewable Energy Group (US-REG) and A-Power Energy Generation Systems, Ltd. (NASDAQ: APWR) today celebrated the launch of the final development phase of its jointly owned 600MW wind farm with a ceremonial ribbon-cutting at the Hank Greenspun School of Journalism in Las Vegas, NV.

In October of last year, US-REG, in partnership with *A-Power and Cielo Wind Power, announced the largest-ever Chinese and American joint investment in renewable energy with the construction of a 600 megawatt wind farm in Texas.* In part as a result of that project, *A-Power set forth plans to build a major wind turbine production and assembly plant in Nevada.* American Nevada Company executives were also in attendance at the celebration with respect to the planning for the proposed Nevada facility.

*Major executives and public officials participating in the ceremony hosted by US-REG Managing Partner Cappy McGarr included U.S. Secretary of the Interior Ken Salazar, Party Secretary Zeng of the People&#8217;s Municipal Government of Shenyang, Vice Mayor Yang Yazhou of the People&#8217;s Municipal Government of Shenyang, Chief of Staff to U.S. Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, David Krone, US-REG Managing Partner Ed Cunningham, A-Power Chief Operating Officer John Lin, Cielo Wind Power CEO Walt Hornaday, and American Nevada Company Chairman Brian Greenspun.*

&#8220;Secretary Salazar is a leader in the development of America&#8217;s renewable energy industry, and we are grateful to have his support as we embark on one of the largest wind energy projects ever developed in the United States. We are inspired by Secretary Salazar&#8217;s dedication to steering our nation toward a new energy economy that will *create thousands of jobs* and improve America&#8217;s energy security,&#8221; said Cappy McGarr, US-REG Managing Partner. &#8220;Each of the executives and public officials here today share the common goal of creating a clean energy future for the people they represent. *China and the U.S. must and will work together* to tackle the issues facing future generations.&#8221;

*The planned assembly and production facility would be expected to employ approximately 1,000 Nevada workers and create hundreds of additional jobs during construction. On completion, the plant would act as A-Power&#8217;s primary wind turbine hub in the United States, supplying equipment for a number of projects in North and South America, including the 600 megawatt joint venture wind project in Texas* that will bring clean electricity to approximately 180,000 American families.

&#8220;Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid was instrumental in advocating for the state of Nevada and its renewable energy workforce,&#8221; said Ed Cunningham, US-REG Managing Partner. &#8220;Leader Reid&#8217;s strong commitment to clean, renewable energy has put Nevada at the forefront of America&#8217;s renewable energy sector, and the strength and sophistication of its renewable energy workforce made Nevada the ideal location to construct the wind energy production and assembly plant."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenlion

Central China's initial network of high-speed railways formed

Central China's initial network of high-speed railways formed - People's Daily Online

15:04, September 21, 2010 

The high-speed train D6342 from left from China's Nanchang on Monday morning, marking the formal start of operations for central China's first intercity high-speed railway. 

From Jiangxis Nanchang to Jiujiang, the Changjiu high-speed railway connects to the north with Jiangguang railway, which runs from Beijing to Guangzhou, and Wuguang high-speed railway, from Wuhan to Guangzhou. To the south, it connects with Jingjiu railway, or the Beijing-Jiujiang-Kowloon Railway, and Hukun railway, which runs from Shanghai to Kunming. It will be one of the most important parts of central China's high-speed railway network.

Jiangxi has its first real high-speed railway

With its dense population, the plain in north Jiangxi has the highest level of urbanization and most robust economic growth in Jiangxi Province. Although there are several railways in central China, such as Jingjiu railway, Hukun railway, Wangan railway, Wujiu railway and Yingxia railway, the railway network and the line structures still need improvement. 

Jingjiu railway and Hukun railway can only meet 35 percent of the traffic. In particular, from Nanchang to Jiujiang, part of Jingjiu line has become one of the China's most intense and busy routes. 

Changjiu inter-city railway connects with Wujiu railway at the Lusha station to the north. Therefore, it can connect with Jingguang railway and Wuguang high-speed rail. It connects with Jingjiu at the Lehua station and then it can connect with Hukung railway.

It is of great significance that the operation of Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway can effectively alleviate the pressure of Jingjiu railway as well as enhance the transport capability, the deputy director of Nanchang Railway Bureau Dai Pingfeng said.

To be the first high-speed railway in Jiangxi, Changjiu railway required an accumulated investment of 5.8 billion yuan and has a total length of 135 kilometers. It is designed to reach a speed of 250 kilometers per hour and shorten the time from Nanchang to Jiujiang and from Nanchang to Wuchang to 45 minutes and 2.5 hours respectively.

Blueprint of central "golden triangle" composed of Jiangxi, Hubei and Hunan revealed

Currently, it only takes 2.5 hours from Nanchang to Wuhan, and then it will take 1.5 hours to Changsha. A picture of a central "golden triangle" composed of Jiangxi, Hubei and Hunan is coming into focus.

The Changjiu intercity high-speed railway routes through the core area of economic and ecological zones in Poyang Lake regions and China's famous places of historical interest Lushan Mountain, Prince Teng Pavilion, Yellow Crane Tower and Yueyang Pavilion. And just because of its operation, the above places might become the new most popular tourist destinations.

And Nanchang Railway Bureau has already started to do R&D for the tourism resources and service.

Shielding effect should be alert to

According to the operation model, the Changjiu railway will use high-speed trains and normal trains at simultaneously with 17 EMUs (eclectic motor train units) from Nanchang to Jiujiang, 17 EMUs from Nanchang to Wuhan. 
&#12288;
Dai Pingfeng believed that the comparative advantage of high-speed rail will bring some pressure on other modes of transportation, but it will also stimulate the growth of passenger demand. 

"It will greatly stimulate the tourist flows and bring the overall increase in passenger traffic," said Dai.

&#12288;As of now, the operational mileage of high-speed railways has reached 640 kilometers in Fujian and Jiangxi provinces, which have railways managed by the Nanchang Railway Bureau, For the cities nearby, the high-speed railways not only brings more passengers, but also unlimited opportunities for development.

By Zhao Chenyan, People's Daily Online

related railways

ICL - Inter-city lines
UCL - Upgraded convention lines



Code:


line           section              length       designed speed
Changjiu ICL   Nanchang-Jiujiang     135km          250km/h
Wujiu UCL      Wuchang-Jiujiang      243km          200km/h

CRH Operating infomation

Start-Stop            lenth      fastest Average        trains/day
                                 Operating Speed
Nanchang-Jiujiang     135km         180km/h                9
Jiujiang-Nanchang     135km         180km/h                9
Wuchang-Nanchang      388km       155.2km/h                8 
Nanchang-Wuchang      388km       155.2km/h                8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenlion

*Dacheng PFL open for CRH service*

september 20, the Dacheng PFL opened with CRH service in the Dazhou-Chengdu section,that means the whole line are now come into service as a high speed rail. before that, CRH service opened at the Chengdu-Suining section as part of the Chengdu-Chongqing CRG service was opened in last year

a CRH1A at Dazhou Station

















related railways

PFL - Mixed passenger & freight HSR line 
UCL - Upgraded convention lines



Code:


line           section              length       designed speed
Dacheng ICL    Dazhou-Chengdu        374km          200km/h
Suiyu UCL      Suining-Chongqing     165km          160km/h

CRH Operating infomation

Start-Stop            lenth      fastest Average        trains/day
                                 Operating Speed
Chongqing-Chengdu     315km      160.17km/h                10
Chengdu-Chongqing     315km      160.17km/h                10
Dazhou-Chengdu        374km      159.15km/h                5 
Chengdu-Dazhou        374km      159.15km/h                5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

"Communist" China bashers world-wide really need to open their freeking eyes to see how the country progresses.

China so far has a nice mix of democracy, socialism, authoritarianism, communism, and capitalism, and combines them with Chinese tradition into inventing a Chinaisim. 

Yes, *Chinaism!* 

BTW, happy mid-autumn festival to all, and moon cakes to all!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway put into operation

Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway put into operation
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2010-09-21 10:22





A train travels on the high-speed railway linking Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi province, with Jiujiang, a city also in Jiangxi, on Sept. 20, 2010. The train's maximum speed is 180 kilometers per hour. [Photo/Xinhua]





A railway staff member stands beside a train waiting to leave the Jiujiang Railway Station in Jiujiang, a city in East China's Jiangxi province, for Nanchang, capital of Jiangxi, on Sept. 20, 2010. [Photo/Xinhua]





The 135-kilometer Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway was put into operation on Sept. 20, 2010. [Photo/Xinhua]

[Note: These are higher-resolution pictures of Brotherhood's earlier post. I thought you might enjoy them.]


----------



## gzz

woo, yes, though there's still some problems, we see these mucle everyday.
Here's some pics I took the high speed train from Tianjin to Beijing in 2009.3, the highest speed reached 335km/h, I got a video took by my cellphone. I'll see if I can post it on the forum.


----------



## gzz

well, please could anyone tell me how I can post pics or videos on the forum.


----------



## gzz

HAPPY MIDAUTUMN DAY&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gzz




----------



## CardSharp

gzz said:


> well, please could anyone tell me how I can post pics or videos on the forum.



There is a button on the top of your textbox near the font etc. Press that and paste your image URL into it. Your image must be hosted on another website and not just on your computer. If you want a photo uploading service there are several like Photobucket.com or flickr.com


As for Videos this forum only displays youtube videos in embedded format.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

gzz said:


>



You have to use a hosting service. I don't think that you can just link to your hard drive.

I use ImageShack&#174; - Online Media Hosting to upload my picture and then paste the html link into my post with the "insert image" button in the yellow box on the top of this message box that I'm typing in.

As CardSharp has said, YouTube videos are easy to embed. You just copy the html link at the top and paste it into your message post. The forum software will take care of the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Beijing-Tianjin HSR

Beijing-Tianjin high-speed train has caused 30% decrease in intercity bus transport CCTV-International

"Beijing-Tianjin high-speed train has caused 30% decrease in intercity bus transport
2010-02-09 15:29 BJT

The high-speed railway's impact on intercity bus transport is beginning to manifest itself. Reporters learned from the Zhaogongkou Long-distance Bus Station that the *operation of high-speed trains between Beijing-Tianjin has led to a 36.8 percent decrease in bus transport between these two cities since July 2008.*





Beijing-Tianjin high-speed train

"The number of passengers taking long-distance buses during the Spring Festival period is far less than expected; factors such as the financial crisis, a decrease in the number of migrant workers and severe weather conditions are all secondary reasons for this low number, the major reason is the competition from high-speed trains," said Lu Hui, Vice-Chief of The Zhaogongkou Long-Distance Bus Station.

Although it is close to the peak travel time before Spring Festival, the station only receives around 5000 passengers per day, down by 20 percent from the previous year. According to Lu, the sharpest decline in the number of passengers is on the Beijing-Tianjin and the Beijing-Jinan lines, which used to be major routes for the station, *but over 1000 bus passengers have decided to take the train per day since the high-speed passenger-dedicated-line (PDL) began operation.*

Statistics show that in 2007, one year before the operation of Beijing-Tianjin intercity railway, the total number of passengers leaving from this station for Tianjin was 523,400 on 27,012 vehicles, while last year, the number of passengers stood at 330,600 and 22,097 vehicles, down by 36.8 percent and 18 percent respectively. The number of passengers decreased more sharply than that of shuttle buses, thus the profit margin was further squeezed. For the Beijing-Jinan line, the number of passengers fell to 69,100 in 2008 from 98,700 in 2007, down by 30 percent while the number of shuttle buses was cut to 3,838 from 4,854, a decrease of 20 percent.

*"With a speed of 350Kmh, the high-speed trains are safe and always arrive on schedule, besides, their operation is often immune to bad weather conditions, all these features make it more appealing to passengers than intercity buses,"* said Yang Chunzhi, Vice General Manager of the National Express (Beijing) Company. All major lines of the company in Beijing, such as the Beijing-Tianjin, Beijing-Shanghai and Beijing-Jinan lines, are currently facing fierce competition from railways, *the number of passengers taking long-distance buses in Beijing is expected to see a sharper decrease with the operation of other PDL such as the Beijing-Shijiazhuang, Beijing-Tangshan, and Beijing-Harbin lines, as well as the high-speed line linking Beijing and Shanghai.*

Yang suggests that it is an advisable choice for the long-distance bus transport system to avoid direct competition with the "powerful railway transport system." "According to the plan for future development, the long-distance bus transport system will turn to small counties instead of big cities, which are already heavily covered by railway networks. Those small counties might not be the strongest economically, but the travel demands of the people there will be strong enough to support the profitable operation of long-distance buses, meanwhile, it will also be a boon to the local residents who will have access to convenient bus trips and save themselves the trouble of having to buy train tickets in big cities hundreds of kilometers away," said Yang.

Yang goes on to point out that for the bus lines that are already in operation, applying for an extension might be a way to expand their reach. For example, buses from Beijing to Tianjin are allowed to stop at only one station in Tianjin, these buses can apply to stop at more stations so that they can be more appealing to passengers of different destinations.

One practitioner in this industry suggests that, Beijing should pay more attention to the connection between railways, public transit system and the long-distance buses with reasonable planning with regards to the location of stations in order to confront the impact of high-speed railways; and this will also be an effective way of relieving transport pressures by introducing a more convenient transfer network.

Editor: Shi Taoyang | Source: CCTV.com"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gzz




----------



## gzz

CardSharp said:


> There is a button on the top of your textbox near the font etc. Press that and paste your image URL into it. Your image must be hosted on another website and not just on your computer. If you want a photo uploading service there are several like Photobucket.com or flickr.com
> 
> 
> As for Videos this forum only displays youtube videos in embedded format.


Thanks a lot man! Well could this forum upgrade so we can post sth from our harddisk~~


----------



## no_name

If you are linking an image it must be a URL address


----------



## gzz

Martian2 said:


> You have to use a hosting service. I don't think that you can just link to your hard drive.
> 
> I use ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting to upload my picture and then paste the html link into my post with the "insert image" button in the yellow box on the top of this message box that I'm typing in.
> 
> As CardSharp has said, YouTube videos are easy to embed. You just copy the html link at the top and paste it into your message post. The forum software will take care of the rest.


Thanks, I got it. But for the video, I'm living in mainland of China, so~~ I won't say


----------



## Carnivore

greenlion said:


> Central China's initial network of high-speed railways formed
> 
> Central China's initial network of high-speed railways formed - People's Daily Online
> 
> 15:04, September 21, 2010
> 
> The high-speed train D6342 from left from China's Nanchang on Monday morning, marking the formal start of operations for central China's first intercity high-speed railway.
> 
> From Jiangxis Nanchang to Jiujiang, the Changjiu high-speed railway connects to the north with Jiangguang railway, which runs from Beijing to Guangzhou, and Wuguang high-speed railway, from Wuhan to Guangzhou. To the south, it connects with Jingjiu railway, or the Beijing-Jiujiang-Kowloon Railway, and Hukun railway, which runs from Shanghai to Kunming. It will be one of the most important parts of central China's high-speed railway network.
> 
> Jiangxi has its first real high-speed railway
> 
> With its dense population, the plain in north Jiangxi has the highest level of urbanization and most robust economic growth in Jiangxi Province. Although there are several railways in central China, such as Jingjiu railway, Hukun railway, Wangan railway, Wujiu railway and Yingxia railway, the railway network and the line structures still need improvement.
> 
> Jingjiu railway and Hukun railway can only meet 35 percent of the traffic. In particular, from Nanchang to Jiujiang, part of Jingjiu line has become one of the China's most intense and busy routes.
> 
> Changjiu inter-city railway connects with Wujiu railway at the Lusha station to the north. Therefore, it can connect with Jingguang railway and Wuguang high-speed rail. It connects with Jingjiu at the Lehua station and then it can connect with Hukung railway.
> 
> It is of great significance that the operation of Nanchang-Jiujiang intercity high-speed railway can effectively alleviate the pressure of Jingjiu railway as well as enhance the transport capability, the deputy director of Nanchang Railway Bureau Dai Pingfeng said.
> 
> To be the first high-speed railway in Jiangxi, Changjiu railway required an accumulated investment of 5.8 billion yuan and has a total length of 135 kilometers. It is designed to reach a speed of 250 kilometers per hour and shorten the time from Nanchang to Jiujiang and from Nanchang to Wuchang to 45 minutes and 2.5 hours respectively.
> 
> Blueprint of central "golden triangle" composed of Jiangxi, Hubei and Hunan revealed
> 
> Currently, it only takes 2.5 hours from Nanchang to Wuhan, and then it will take 1.5 hours to Changsha. A picture of a central "golden triangle" composed of Jiangxi, Hubei and Hunan is coming into focus.
> 
> The Changjiu intercity high-speed railway routes through the core area of economic and ecological zones in Poyang Lake regions and China's famous places of historical interest Lushan Mountain, Prince Teng Pavilion, Yellow Crane Tower and Yueyang Pavilion. And just because of its operation, the above places might become the new most popular tourist destinations.
> 
> And Nanchang Railway Bureau has already started to do R&D for the tourism resources and service.
> 
> Shielding effect should be alert to
> 
> According to the operation model, the Changjiu railway will use high-speed trains and normal trains at simultaneously with 17 EMUs (eclectic motor train units) from Nanchang to Jiujiang, 17 EMUs from Nanchang to Wuhan.
> &#12288;
> Dai Pingfeng believed that the comparative advantage of high-speed rail will bring some pressure on other modes of transportation, but it will also stimulate the growth of passenger demand.
> 
> "It will greatly stimulate the tourist flows and bring the overall increase in passenger traffic," said Dai.
> 
> &#12288;As of now, the operational mileage of high-speed railways has reached 640 kilometers in Fujian and Jiangxi provinces, which have railways managed by the Nanchang Railway Bureau, For the cities nearby, the high-speed railways not only brings more passengers, but also unlimited opportunities for development.
> 
> By Zhao Chenyan, People's Daily Online
> 
> related railways
> 
> ICL - Inter-city lines
> UCL - Upgraded conviention lines
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> line           section              length       designed speed
> Changjiu ICL   Nanchang-Jiujiang     135km          250km/h
> Wujiu UCL      Wuchang-Jiujiang      243km          200km/h
> 
> CRH Operating infomation
> 
> Start-Stop            lenth      fastest Average        trains/day
> Operating Speed
> Nanchang-Jiujiang     135km         180km/h                9
> Jiujiang-Nanchang     135km         180km/h                9
> Wuchang-Nanchang      388km       155.2km/h                8
> Nanchang-Wuchang      388km       155.2km/h                8



Just 180km/h???


----------



## Carnivore

I find some photos taken on the Nanchang-Jiujiang passenger dedicated railway yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carnivore




----------



## Carnivore

I think this train killed a lot of birds again


----------



## CardSharp

Carnivore said:


> I think this train killed a lot of birds again



Oh God, that's terrible


----------



## no_name

^^^ You sure it not mouse, cats?

Btw how do they prevent little animals from being hit? Or do they take this into account designing the front of the train?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> ^^^ You sure it not mouse, cats?
> 
> Btw how do they prevent little animals from being hit? Or do they take this into account designing the front of the train?



It's definitely birds. These high-speed rails are up on 10m high pylons and really what can you do about the poor birds? There are no nose design that can make a strike at 290km survivable and there's no way to make sure birds won't fly near the tracks.


----------



## no_name

It looks like birds to me as well. I was wondering for places like these near the station ground (though I suppose train would have reduced speed by then):


----------



## greenlion

Carnivore said:


> Just 180km/h???



it travels 135km in 45 minutes, average speed 180km/h, top speed 250km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

SCMP


> Alstom Transport chief does a U-turn on Chinese trains
> LAI SEE
> Howard Winn
> Sep 22, 2010
> 
> Philippe Mellier, president of Alstom Transport, seems to have had a rethink about China. In March last year he told the Financial Times that China was exporting trains using foreign technology supplied on condition that it wasn't used outside the country.
> "The [Chinese] market is gradually shutting down to let the Chinese companies prosper," he mused. "We don't think it's a good idea for other countries to open their markets to such a technology because there's no reciprocity any more."
> 
> So it was with some surprise that we read recently the French energy giant announced it had signed memorandum of understanding with two Chinese firms - CNR Corporation and Shanghai Electric Group (SEHK: 2727) - to form a strategic partnership to tap new markets for mass transit products.
> 
> "China represents one of the most important markets for Alstom Transport. We are committed to succeed in this competitive market by relying on our manufacturing footprint in the country and building the right partnerships," he said.
> 
> Incroyable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carnivore

no_name said:


> ^^^ You sure it not mouse, cats?
> 
> Btw how do they prevent little animals from being hit? Or do they take this into account designing the front of the train?



Mostly birds.

According to the shape of these bloodstains, I think most of them are sparrows and the like. Maybe some birds should react faster to adapt to the increased speed of our train. We can build separation nets in some sections, yet we can't build them all the way along these railways.


----------



## siegecrossbow

In China our transportation is so fast that our road kills are birds!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

siegecrossbow said:


> In China our transportation is so fast that our road kills are birds!



Hi siege on a lighter note In India our transportation is so fast that our *road* kills are actually passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

Ok I have a doubt

From what I know, hi-speed trains are powered by a 'third rail' which runs parallel to the tracks.

So, what if someone steps on that rail, will he get electrocuted ? , or is there some kind of insulation ?


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

no_name said:


> It looks like birds to me as well. I was wondering for places like these near the station ground (though I suppose train would have reduced speed by then):





justanobserver said:


> Ok I have a doubt
> 
> From what I know, hi-speed trains are powered by a 'third rail' which runs parallel to the tracks.
> 
> So, what if someone steps on that rail, will he get electrocuted ? , or is there some kind of insulation ?



HSR in China are not powered by a third rail. See the above picture. I am not sure whether HSR can be powered by a third rail at all, I heard it was just for lower speed trains. People can be electrocuted yes, if they step on the third rail and a ordinary rail at the same time, so I've heard.


----------



## siegecrossbow

justanobserver said:


> Ok I have a doubt
> 
> From what I know, hi-speed trains are powered by a 'third rail' which runs parallel to the tracks.
> 
> So, what if someone steps on that rail, will he get electrocuted ? , or is there some kind of insulation ?



Why would anyone want to walk on the rails though?


----------



## justanobserver

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1151390 said:


> HSR in China are not powered by a third rail. See the above picture. I am not sure whether HSR can be powered by a third rail at all.



Hmm so how is it powered? Surely the tracks are not electrified.

Wait is that what I think it is? 






It's powered by an overhead line?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## justanobserver

> Why would anyone want to walk on the rails though?



You'll get the answer once you travel by indian railways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

justanobserver said:


> Hmm so how is it powered? Surely the tracks are not electrified.
> 
> Wait is that what I think it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's powered by an overhead line?



If there is no third-rail then yes, that must be the only explanation.


----------



## mike05

justanobserver said:


> You'll get the answer once you travel by indian railways



Does it compare to this? lol






Actually third rail electrification are more commonly used for subway systems due to lack of overhead room. Also it seems that the third rail has more power loss over distance which makes it impractical for HSR which travels long distance hence overhead rail is more suitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Have you guys thought about it this way - that the high speed rail may be part of the Hu-Wen legacy left behind. Apparently all currently approved lines are due to be completed by 2012.


----------



## greenlion

no_name said:


> Have you guys thought about it this way - that the high speed rail may be part of the Hu-Wen legacy left behind. Apparently all currently approved lines are due to be completed by 2012.



no there's also a lot of lines stated construction this year, and will be completed by 2014 or 2015, and the whole network is hoped to be complete by 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gzz

When I took the high speed train last year, sence I coundn't catch the direct CHR to Beijing,so I took a CHR to Tianjin then change a high speed train to Beijing. It's very convient, you can buy a tikict in the station on the tikict selling machine, it reached 335km/h! When I looked outside the window, I just felt like taking a plane. I got a video shot by cellphone, but it's pity I just can't upload it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gzz

siegecrossbow said:


> In China our transportation is so fast that our road kills are birds!



Haha~ Last year, one of my friends drove to see his parents living in another city. On the highway he met a large group of locusts, so his car~~~ especially his glass. Then he always prepare a bottle of glasswater in the back of his car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

gzz said:


> Haha~ Last year, one of my friends drove to see his parents living in another city. On the highway he met a large group of locusts, so his car~~~ especially his glass. Then he always prepare a bottle of glasswater in the back of his car.



Lol. I think that was played for laughs in a Jim Carrey movie.


----------



## CardSharp

mike05 said:


> Does it compare to this? lol
> 
> YouTube - Maeklong outdoor market , Train goes through
> 
> Actually third rail electrification are more commonly used for subway systems due to lack of overhead room. Also it seems that the third rail has more power loss over distance which makes it impractical for HSR which travels long distance hence overhead rail is more suitable.



It's going to be a messy day when they decide to install scythe on the wheels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China: A future on track


> By Jamil Anderlini in Beijing and Mure Dickie in Tokyo
> Published: September 23 2010 22:37 | Last updated: September 23 2010 22:37
> _Having transferred high-speed rail technology to state-backed groups in exchange for access to a vast market, multinationals find they have created their own low-cost competitors_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan station in central China was completed last December amid a spending programme to ease bottlenecks in the countrys ageing rail system. The investment formed a central component of the governments stimulus package
> 
> There was more than a little historic symbolism on display as California governor Arnold Schwarzenegger posed for photos in front of a Chinese-built bullet train in Shanghai last week.
> 
> The Governator was on a shopping trip to Asia looking for trains, technology and funding for the planned high-speed upgrade to his states rail network, much of which was built in the 19th century by Chinese labourers.
> 
> What I have seen is very, very impressive, he said in Shanghai. We hope China is part of the bidding process, along with other countries around the world, so that we can build high-speed rail as inexpensively as possible.
> 
> Beijing could hardly have asked for a better celebrity endorsement for its harmony express high-speed trains, which its state-controlled rail companies are churning out for new lines across the country and beyond.
> 
> But for the European, Japanese and North American companies that have provided much of the technology for the countrys programme, the visit put the spotlight on a worrying trend.
> 
> In what many international executives see as a warning for other industries, these companies have spent years transferring, or selling, technology to state-backed partners in exchange for market access  only to be rewarded with shrinking market share in China as a result of state policies that favour local industry.
> 
> Now these companies find their high-speed technology has been digested  defined by the government as a multistep process of buying foreign technology, innovating on that existing platform then selling it under a domestic brand  by former Chinese partners. Furthermore, the foreigners find themselves competing head-to-head for tenders all over the world with Chinese companies selling digested high-speed technology at discount prices, often with cheap state bank financing thrown in.
> 
> The domestic high-speed rail industry has sprung up in a few short years. Although the countrys companies are yet to make a sale overseas, industry experts say the first is likely to be soon  whether to California or to one of a long list of countries eyeing the technology.
> 
> The impetus behind the industrys development is the expansion of the domestic network, a project analysts say is almost certainly the biggest transport infrastructure undertaking since the construction of Americas railroads. These unprecedented plans are crucial for dealing with severe bottlenecks in Chinas aging rail system, a constraint on regional and national growth. They also form a central component of the Rmb4,000bn economic stimulus package introduced in 2008.
> 
> Today the country has the worlds largest high-speed rail network, which it plans to nearly triple to more than 16,000km by 2020. That will provide enough track to stretch from Beijing to London and back. The government has budgeted well over $100bn each year for the next few years for building and upgrading the creaking system  a figure expected to account for more than half of all global railway spending during that period, according to World Bank estimates.
> 
> This enticing market has attracted every major rail group in the world. For more than a decade Beijing has welcomed Germanys Siemens, Frances Alstom, Japans Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Canadas Bombardier among others to enter partnerships with state-controlled companies. Amid intense competition, technology transfer was a requirement.
> 
> In 2002, to challenge foreign dominance, the railway ministry unveiled the China Star, a home-grown high-speed system developed at a cost of Rmb140m by state-controlled manufacturers using only Chinese intellectual property. But less than two years later, the ministry announced that the core technology was immature.
> 
> The China Star was quietly shunted into a siding and forgotten as the Chinese companies were encouraged to ramp up digestion of foreign technology instead. As they did so, the ministry continually raised its local content requirements.
> 
> The ministry refused to answer questions from the Financial Times on these requirements but officials have publicly stated on a number of occasions that at least 70 per cent of equipment for any given rail project must be from domestic companies. As a result, there has been a steep fall in foreign companies market share.
> 
> In 2002 China invested nearly 4bn in the segment of the high-speed market in which foreign companies compete  carriages, signalling equipment and other high-tech track components  and foreign companies captured about 70 per cent of that. Today China invests as much as 17bn in the segment, of which foreign companies account for only 15-20 per cent, earning roughly the same as eight years ago, according to industry figures.
> 
> As it celebrated the introduction of locally assembled high-speed trains in 2007, the railway ministry neglected to mention that they were built on a Japanese technology platform provided by KHI and stressed instead national success in digesting foreign technology. The ministry crowed that state companies had managed to acquire high-speed technology at a cost clearly below the standard.
> 
> In a gleaming factory in the eastern port city of Qingdao, the latest results of that digestion and re-innovation programme are being tested. China Southern Railways Sifang is building bullet trains that can run at up to 380km/h and will travel on the Shanghai to Beijing line scheduled for completion by the end of 2012. A preview reveals trains with an uncanny resemblance to the latest Shinkansen bullet trains being introduced in Japan.
> 
> Luo Bin, vice-chief engineer at CSR Sifangs Technology Development Centre, explains that his company is no longer co-operating with KHI, from which it bought the original technology for trains able to travel at up to 200km/h. This is an innovative design based on the technology we had already digested, Mr Luo says, gesturing at the sleek new machine sitting on the test tracks. This is completely the result of our autonomous design. Its got nothing to do with Bombardier or Siemens. Its got nothing at all to do with Shinkansen.
> 
> Yoshiyuki Kasai, chairman of Central Japan Railway, which runs high-speed services and helps parts of the Shinkansen system, says he warned KHI not to pursue a deal that could end up creating a low-cost competitor. They didnt take our advice. I think its been a bitter experience for them, he told the FT in March.
> 
> Of course they are angry but they know it would be a waste of time and money to fight against the Chinese government, says one Japanese executive very familiar with the project to supply trains to CSR. At the beginning the Japanese and also the Europeans were afraid this situation would happen in the future but they thought it would take more time. The Chinese catch-up speed was so fast; they could not have imagined they would be competing [with the Chinese] for contracts in the US.
> 
> The experience of foreign rail companies is seen by many as ominous for industries from aviation and automobiles to information technology and green technology. In these and other sectors, analysts see strategies emerging in which state-backed companies use the prospect of access to their domestic market to secure transfers of valuable foreign technology that allow them to become global competitors virtually overnight.
> 
> The emergence of this strategy in industry after industry has prompted complaints from foreign businesses and spilled over into public criticism from leading foreign industrialists. But companies such as Alstom and Siemens are reluctant to speak out about their difficulties because they fear being locked out of the market. Though they will not complain publicly, some foreign rail executives privately claim that in some cases their technology has been stolen outright and copied by joint-venture partners.
> 
> In a recent press conference, railway ministry officials dismissed concerns about forced technology transfer and IP infringement. China has made use of technology from around the world and through great innovation has made it Chinese, said He Huawu, chief engineer. However, foreign industry executives estimate that roughly 90 per cent of the high-speed technology used in China is derived from partnerships or equipment developed by foreign companies.
> 
> In private, officials from international train manufacturers operating in China say it is futile to complain to Beijing or initiate legal proceedings. Despite its claims that all its high-speed technology is now homegrown, the ministry has organised a team of lawyers and officials to investigate how vulnerable state rail companies will be to IP lawsuits when they start selling in the international market.
> 
> Some in the industry suggest that, in seeking to gain advantage over their global competitors in China, foreign companies have transferred much more advanced technology to Chinese partners than they admit publicly, which is one reason the domestic companies have been able to increase the speed of their trains in such a short amount of time. They say that without that assistance it would be very hard to increase the train speeds so much without cutting corners on safety.
> 
> The foreign companies are reluctant to go public with complaints not only for fear of being shut out of the market. They also have an eye on burgeoning opportunities to form partnerships with Chinese groups bidding on high-speed projects all over the world, from California to Russia, Brazil and Burma. In a recent case, Siemens dropped its own bid to build and operate a line in Saudi Arabia so it could join a Chinese-led consortium.
> 
> Though the bid did not go ahead, it highlighted Chinese companies need for foreign assistance on the most advanced components. It also shows the opportunity foreign companies see in partnering with them elsewhere as they are squeezed out of China.
> 
> Alstom, KHI and Siemens are not banks and do not have the political influence or the full weight and money of the state behind them in the way the Chinese rail companies do, says one senior executive at a foreign rail company.
> 
> Although privately livid about having been compelled to create powerful new competitors as a condition of entry into China, foreign companies have started to realise that, if they are not able to beat the upstarts, they may be better off joining them.
> 
> *They just want the worlds biggest and fastest train set*
> 
> John Scales, the World Banks transport co-ordinator in China, takes a very long view of the countrys high-speed rail plans, which he calls perhaps the biggest single planned programme of passenger rail investment there has ever been in one country, writes Jamil Anderlini.
> 
> On the desk of his Beijing office sits a framed copy of The Illustrated London News from November 1857 with a story on the great American railway bond crash. It is obvious that all the gold in the United States would not suffice to pay back to British capitalists the sums they have invested in American railroads, it states.
> 
> Mr Scales grasp of historical context and understanding of the numerous financing problems that accompany railway expansion do not deter him from being an ardent supporter of Chinas costly plans to expand its high-speed network. But the expansion is controversial among Chinese academics, with many questioning the merit of spending so much on what they regard as prestige projects.
> 
> This high-speed programme is a political project with little economic value, says Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University who favours conventional rail rather than high-speed projects. The government just wants to have the biggest and fastest number one train set in the world.
> 
> While the two agree that individual high-speed rail lines will not be able to cover their costs, Mr Scales thinks that by removing passenger traffic from existing tracks, the high-speed lines will make way for more freight, which could provide the railway ministry with enough new revenues to pay for all the new lines.
> 
> Mr Zhao argues that few passenger trains will actually be taken off existing tracks, because they cannot run on the new high-speed lines and the government is not going to scrap all those old carriages.
> 
> The railway ministry accounts for as much as 10 per cent of all outstanding debt in the country, according to World Bank estimates. Chinese analysts say the proportion of railway construction funded by debt has increased from under 50 per cent in 2005 to more than 70 per cent last year.
> 
> This is a real debt crisis building up for the government and it is going to break at some point, Mr Zhao says.
> 
> But Mr Scales is far more sanguine. Even if the ministry cant pay for all the new lines, the government will step in to cover the costs, he says. Governments subsidise their railways in most other countries as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carnivore

I like this picture. It's like an air harour in the era of "Star Trek". I have to admit that Chinese engineers have been much more artistically accomplished. This train station is very beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gzz

It looks like Beijing South Railway Stantion, right? I've been there 6 hours ago. I'm in Beijing now for a conference. 3 hour's trip, D36, highest speed at 205km/h.
The Airconditioning System of Wuhan Station is ground resource heat pump. 6000 drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenlion

*Breaking News! the first CRH380B, CRH380B-6401L (L means 16 cars train), completed at CNR Tangshan factory by september 21 !*

this picture made a mistake on train number, on the following video we can see the train number is CRH380B-6401L





here is a 12 minutes Video for the Official ceromony
???? - ?? - ???? - ????

Official name of CRH 380 series confirmed by this thread

380×îÐÂÃüÃû¹æ·¶ - ÌúÂ·¼°¹ìµÀ½»Í¨·¢ÉÕ°æ - HSHÉÏº£·¢ÉÕÓÑÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!

CRH380A, train No. 6001-6140 (140 trains in total) manufactuer by CSR Sifang Factory, 7 trains completed by september 26
CRH380B, train No.6201-6310 (110 train in total) manufacturer by CNR Changchun Factory
CRH380B, train No.6401-6470 (70 trains in total)manufacturer by CNR Tangshan Factory, 3 trains completed by September 21
CRH380C, train No.6601-6680 (80 trains in total)manufacturer by BST

September 24, CRH380A-6002 test run at Yuyao station, Huhang PDL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Carnivore

CRH380 test running on Shanghai-Hangzhou railway.






Jinshan north railway station. It's till under construction. Will be open to traffic by October 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carnivore

New photos on Nanchang-Jiujiang passenger dedicated railway.
















Slab track!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenlion

Recently news in Chinese media suggests that as a series of new CRH contract will be signed by Chinese MOR and the for Chinese factories, considering at least 1000 km high speed railway at 250km/h level set to be open by next year, and so far the MOR had only ordered 320 trains at this level, so a majority of the new contract will be 250km/h level trains. 

Chinese CRH deliver timetable (by contract signed before september 2010)



Code:


type       2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 later   total
CRH1A        8   18   12    2   20   20           80
CRH2A       19   41             15   5            80
CRH5A            27   29    4   30                90
CRH1B                  4    9    7                20
CRH1E                       3    8   9            20
CRH2B                 10                          10
CRH2E                  6   14                     20
CRH2C                 10   20   30                60
CRH3C                  7   36   17                60
CRH380A                         40                40
CRH380AL                         6   94          100
CRH380B                         20   20   20 *    60
CRH380BL                        11   49   80 *   140
CRH380C                                   20 **   20
CRH380CL                                  60 **   60
total       27   86   78   88  204  197  180     860
accumulate  27  113  191  279  483  680  860     860

* all CRH380B contract to be deliver before 2012
** all CRH380C contract to be deliver before 2014


Dollar Normalized for Unit price in most recently contract

250km/h, 8 cars per set (first generation CRH)
CRH1A : 19.3 million/set
CRH2A : 25.3 million/set
CRH5A : 23.8 million/set

250km/h, 16 cars per set (second generation CRH)
CRH1B+E : 32.6 million/set avg
CRH2B : 17.8 million/set
CRH2E : 22.3 million/set

300km/h, 8 cars per set (third generation CRH)
CRH2C : 20.2 million/set

350km/h, 8 cars per set (third generation CRH)
CRH3C : 32.2 million/set

380km/h, 8 cars per set (fourth generation CRH)
CRH380A: 27.98 million/set
CRH380B: 29.1 million/set
CRH380C:29.2 million/set

380 km/h, 16 cars per train (fourth generation CRH)
CRH380AL: 55.96 million/set
CRH380BL: 58.2 million/set
CRH380CL: 58.4 million/set

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carnivore

Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway train starts trial operation Tuesday 



> BEIJING, Sept. 28 (Xinhua) -- A high-speed train running on the Shanghai-Hangzhou railway set *a new speed record of 413.7 kilometers an hour *Tuesday.
> 
> The train, running between the metropolis of Shanghai and Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang province, started trial operation Tuesday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

China is also building the holy cities highway in Saudi Arabia..but I seriously doubt anything such

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peaceful

we should export more to india.


----------



## somebozo

peaceful said:


> we should export more to india.


Until a trade deficit drives them down..good going with the USA..soon to be replayed with India  

Then force them to sell Arunchal Pardesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

somebozo said:


> Until a trade deficit drives them down..good going with the USA..soon to be replayed with India
> 
> Then force them to sell Askai Chin!



By saying something like this you perpetuate the stupid myth that the US economy is suffering because of Chinese producing power AND you assume Aksai Chin is Indian.


----------



## no_name

*Speed test of Huhang high-speed rail sets new record of 416.6 km/h*

At 11:37 a.m. Tuesday, in a speed test of a Chinese-made new generation of high-speed train called the "Harmony" CRH-380A, the train hit 416.6 kilometers per hour on the Huhang high-speed railway, which runs from Shanghai to Hangzhou, creating a new record of world's fastest high-speed rail operation speed. It also signifies that China is leading the world in high-speed rail technology.

At present, China already has 7,055 kilometers of high-speed railways in operation, ranking first in the world.

China has become a strong nation in high-speed railways with the world's most complete high-speed rail system technology, strongest integration capability, longest operating mileage, fastest operation speed as well as the largest high-speed railway scales in building, leading the new trend of the world's high-speed rail development.

With a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway links Shanghai and Hangzhou at a total length of 159 kilometers. It starts from Shanghai Hongqiao Station via Shanghai's Minhang, Songjiang, Jinshan districts, Zhejiang's Jiaxing and Hangzhou to finally arrive at the Hangzhou East Railway Station. It is expected to transport 80 million one-way passengers per year.

By Zhao Chenyan, People's Daily Online

Speed test of Huhang high-speed rail sets new record of 416.6 km/h - People's Daily Online

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------

*Length of China's high-speed rail to exceed 13,000 kilometers in 2012*

China&#8217;s high-speed railways are expected to exceed 13,000 kilometers in 2012 and will reach more than 16,000 kilometers by 2020. High-speed railways are and will continue to change the production mode and lifestyle of the Chinese people.

The high-speed railway is a safe, reliable, fast and comfortable, large volume, low-carbon and environmentally friendly means of transportation, and have become an important trend in world railway development, according to the Asian Manufacturing Association on Sept. 16.

The operational high-speed railways in Chinese mainland have reached 6,900 kilometers so far and its commercial mileage ranks first in the world. Meanwhile, there are more than 10,000 kilometers of high-speed railways in China under construction and high-speed railways with the world's fastest operating speed of 350 kilometers per hour, including the Beijing-Tianjin high-speed railway, Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway, Zhengzhou-Xi'an high-speed railway and Shanghai-Nanjing high-speed railway, have begun operations.

High-speed railways are one of the world's most environmentally friendly and the most efficient means of transportation. Its energy consumption is one-sixth of cars. As high-speed railways adopt electrical energy, its carbon emissions are almost zero.

The high-speed railway industry is a key industry driving the economy and every 1 yuan of investment in high-end high-speed railway technology will lead to 9 yuan of output.

In addition, high-speed railways also reduce more than two-thirds of time in the train for each person. The success of China's high-speed railway marks that China's manufacturing industry has entered a whole new level and also has laid a solid foundation for enhancing the international status of China's manufacturing industry.

Meanwhile, the high-speed railway has accelerated the realization of the "half-hour economic circle" and the "one-hour economic circle" between cities. It can be said that the high-speed railways are and will continue to change the production mode and lifestyle of the Chinese people, according to Luo Jun, chief executive officer and secretary general of the Asian Manufacturing Association.

However, what kind of impacts will the "high-speed railway" big cake that requires 3 billion yuan of investments per day bring to the international and domestic equipment manufacturing industry and to the related enterprises?

The topic of "China high-speed railway" will be opened in the forthcoming Fourth Forum of the Asian Manufacturing Industry that will be held on Oct. 29 to focus on the leading and promoting role of China's high-speed railway toward the equipment manufacturing industry and related industries.

The Ministry of Railways is the support unit of China's high-speed railway, and its related high-level leaders and leading experts will also focus on the analysis of the independent innovation and the future development strategies of China&#8217;s high-speed railways.

By People's Daily Online

Length of China's high-speed rail to exceed 13,000 kilometers in 2012 - People's Daily Online


----------



## no_name

^^^ Lol nice, I see that if you post after your own post now it gets linked together.

edit: strangely it doesn't work for this one.
edit2: and lol just realised that the first news is already posted in another thread.


----------



## Martian2

The linking together of two successive posts into a single post only occurs if the second post is within one or two minutes of the first post. It has happened to me too.

To fix it, simply "cut" the "second" post and "paste" it into a different message box.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carnivore

C380A near JinShan station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asianamerican

I think trains are a very smart move for Asia, since we have so many damn people. You can only fit so many on an airplane. I think population density of Asian makes HSR system very attractive, where as in the US, not so much. 

It is great to see China improving, hopefully, they will roll this out too all of Asia, so Asian people travel to other places in Asia, like European do in Europe. 

The Chinese obviously studied very hard before this development, I can't see anything bad about HSR development in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

asianamerican said:


> I think trains are a very smart move for Asia, since we have so many damn people. You can only fit so many on an airplane. I think population density of Asian makes HSR system very attractive, where as in the US, not so much.
> 
> It is great to see China improving, hopefully, they will roll this out too all of Asia, so Asian people travel to other places in Asia, like European do in Europe.
> 
> The Chinese obviously studied very hard before this development, I can't see anything bad about HSR development in China.



can't go anywhere except vietnam and russia. afghanistan too dangerous to build, north/south korea won't agree to it, japan has a sea between us. keep it for internal purposes is better, japanese and koreans might steal our technology anyhow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

below_freezing said:


> can't go anywhere except vietnam and russia. afghanistan too dangerous to build, north/south korea won't agree to it, japan has a sea between us. keep it for internal purposes is better, japanese and koreans might steal our technology anyhow.



Never say never. South Korea and China wants to build a tunnel between South Korea and Shandong peninsula IIRC. If they want a tunnel, why not HSR as well?

It probably won't happen until 10-20 years though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiaworldpower

asianamerican said:


> I think trains are a very smart move for Asia, since we have so many damn people. You can only fit so many on an airplane. I think population density of Asian makes HSR system very attractive, where as in the US, not so much.
> 
> It is great to see China improving, hopefully, they will roll this out too all of Asia, so Asian people travel to other places in Asia, like European do in Europe.
> 
> The Chinese obviously studied very hard before this development, I can't see anything bad about HSR development in China.



I strongly feel thay US should also follow this. Relying only on planes and cars is not viable for long term. Millons of cars running on so many freeways seems to be unnecessary waste of gas to me. In my openion, US should go for HSR between all major cities and cars are ok for the travelling within cities.


----------



## below_freezing

indiaworldpower said:


> I strongly feel thay US should also follow this. Relying only on planes and cars is not viable for long term. Millons of cars running on so many freeways seems to be unnecessary waste of gas to me. In my openion, US should go for HSR between all major cities and cars are ok for the travelling within cities.



i actually think the US should switch to private planes with cushioned leather seats made from extinct tiger skins and padded with polar bear fur. what do americans care about efficiency, luxury is the name of the game there.


----------



## lcloo

below_freezing said:


> can't go anywhere except vietnam and russia. afghanistan too dangerous to build, north/south korea won't agree to it, japan has a sea between us. keep it for internal purposes is better, japanese and koreans might steal our technology anyhow.



I dream of a fast train link from the southern tip of Asia mainland, i.e. Singapore, through Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Vietnam, Yunan to Beijing..... then onward to Moscow, then join up with Eurorail to Paris, finally with the TGV to Britain.

A dream that may be realised some day, hope soon. Am I YY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xukxuk

lcloo said:


> I dream of a fast train link from the southern tip of Asia mainland, i.e. Singapore, through Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Vietnam, Yunan to Beijing..... then onward to Moscow, then join up with Eurorail to Paris, finally with the TGV to Britain.
> 
> A dream that may be realised some day, hope soon. Am I YY?



by the time this happen usa will be kicked out of the game


----------



## greenlion

Zefiro 380 - CRH380C at The international trade fair for transport technology, Berlin, Germany, the CHinese MOR had orderd 80 CRH380C trains in 2009 and according to most recently news, the first set eill be ready by 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cerian

lcloo said:


> I dream of a fast train link from the southern tip of Asia mainland, i.e. Singapore, through Malaysia, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Vietnam, Yunan to Beijing..... then onward to Moscow, then join up with Eurorail to Paris, finally with the TGV to Britain.
> 
> A dream that may be realised some day, hope soon. Am I YY?


I think there is a plan to establish a rail silk road through china->turkey->europe. Check out the latest visit of Chinese PM to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carnivore

Cellphone GPSon Shanghai-Hangzhou Passenger Dedicated Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## siegecrossbow

Cerian said:


> I think there is a plan to establish a rail silk road through china->turkey->europe. Check out the latest visit of Chinese PM to Turkey.



This is significant for the Central Asian countries. Imagine the tourism and jobs that will be brought in once construction on such a rail road starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

October 8, 2010, CRH2C trail run at Huhang PDL with 200 passengers, top speed reach 351.3 km/h according to cellphone GPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## maverick1977

Chinese have shown that controlled demoractic process can work greatly. i didn use the word communism here. their hybrid politcal model has worked for the betterment of their counry and also that political system has helped countless countries in the world. we pay homage to the great people of china, who have helped small countrries flourish and helped us take small steps into this modern world.. Long live china... 

Having said that, in 2005, feasibility report for train between Pakistan and china was finalized and construction started in late 2007 from Havelia train statoin in Pakistan NWFP. couple of tunnels were also completed. One tunnel was contructed which is about 16 miles long.. 

China has also started working on their side of railway which will wind down from Kashgar to Khujarab pass with a distance of 350kms... 

On pakistani side Chinese company Dong Fang electric company will lay the tracks from Havelia to Kunjarab pass a distance of 400kms.

Work in progress and is slated to be completed in 2015~2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## peaceful

after reading such news, indians should seriously consider a real uprising against their system.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail almost completed - People's Daily Online*





A section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail, connecting Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province, and Dezhou, East China's Shandong province, is constructed, Oct 13, 2010. Tracks on a 128-meter continuous beam bridge between Cangzhou and Dezhou were laid down on Wednesday. The 1,318-kilometer Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail track is expected to be completed by the end of October, enabling trains to reach speeds of 380 kilometers per hour and connecting the two cities in less than four hours. (Xinhua Photo)





A section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail, connecting Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province, and Dezhou, East China's Shandong province, is constructed, Oct 13, 2010. (Xinhua Photo)





A section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail, connecting Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province, and Dezhou, East China's Shandong province, is constructed, Oct 13, 2010. (Xinhua Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

October 14, 2010.*CRH2-010A* arrive at Hainan Island, test run on the Hainan East Ring ICL (Haikou - Sanya), total length 302km, designed speed 250km/h,will start test run at October 17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> A section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail, connecting *Cangzhou, North China's Hebei province*, and Dezhou, East China's Shandong province, is constructed, Oct 13, 2010. (Xinhua Photo)



Omg Omg my hometown  Awsome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wap7

Agreed. Something to learn indeed. 
India railways still rely on the 'glory' of the left behind East Indian British railways. So many employees leeching off public money.


----------



## wap7

peaceful said:


> after reading such news, indians should seriously consider a real uprising against their system.



Totally. They are only interested in their selfish goals. It badly needs a massive uprising.


----------



## Carnivore

JiaXing railway stations is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shijiazhuang to Wuhan railway passenger express line under construction - People's Daily Online*

Workers are seen at the construction site of Shijiazhuang to Wuhan railway passenger express line, central China's Hubei Province, Oct. 16, 2010. The 840-kilometer-long railway passenger express line, with the highest speed of 350 km per hour, is a part of the Beijing to Guangzhou railway passenger express line. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway makes trial operation - People's Daily Online* October 18, 2010

A train runs on Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway during its trial operation, in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2010. The train CRH380A, setting a new speed record of 416.6 kilometers per hour, will make its debut operation officially at the end of this month. The ticket prices and the operation time table will be released this week. (Xinhua)















A train stops at Hongqiao station of Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway, in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2010. The train CRH380A, setting a new speed record of 416.6 kilometers per hour, will make its debut operation officially at the end of this month. The ticket prices and the operation time table will be released this week. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThatDamnGood

With regards to the title "efficiency of the Chinese people".
Germany better.

In fact, China will look more and more like Germany, whether it knows it or not. Germany already practices what China is aiming, capitalism+socialism.

Why Germany Has It So Good -- and Why America Is Going Down the Drain
By Terrence McNally, AlterNet
Posted on October 14, 2010, Printed on October 18, 2010

While the bad news of the Euro crisis makes headlines in the US, we hear next to nothing about a quiet revolution in Europe. The European Union, 27 member nations with a half billion people, has become the largest, wealthiest trading bloc in the world, producing nearly a third of the world's economy -- nearly as large as the US and China combined. Europe has more Fortune 500 companies than either the US, China or Japan.

European nations spend far less than the United States for universal healthcare rated by the World Health Organization as the best in the world, even as U.S. health care is ranked 37th. Europe leads in confronting global climate change with renewable energy technologies, creating hundreds of thousands of new jobs in the process. Europe is twice as energy efficient as the US and their ecological "footprint" (the amount of the earth's capacity that a population consumes) is about half that of the United States for the same standard of living.

Unemployment in the US is widespread and becoming chronic, but when Americans have jobs, we work much longer hours than our peers in Europe. Before the recession, Americans were working 1,804 hours per year versus 1,436 hours for Germans -- the equivalent of nine extra 40-hour weeks per year.

In his new book, Were You Born on the Wrong Continent?, Thomas Geoghegan makes a strong case that European social democracies -- particularly Germany -- have some lessons and models that might make life a lot more livable. Germans have six weeks of federally mandated vacation, free university tuition, and nursing care. But you've heard the arguments for years about how those wussy Europeans can't compete in a global economy. You've heard that so many times, you might believe it. But like so many things, the media repeats endlessly, it's just not true.

According to Geoghegan, "Since 2003, it's not China but Germany, that colossus of European socialism, that has either led the world in export sales or at least been tied for first. Even as we in the United States fall more deeply into the clutches of our foreign creditors -- China foremost among them -- Germany has somehow managed to create a high-wage, unionized economy without shipping all its jobs abroad or creating a massive trade deficit, or any trade deficit at all. And even as the Germans outsell the United States, they manage to take six weeks of vacation every year. They're beating us with one hand tied behind their back."

Thomas Geoghegan, a graduate of Harvard and Harvard Law School, is a labor lawyer with Despres, Schwartz and Geoghegan in Chicago. He has been a staff writer and contributing writer to The New Republic, and his work has appeared in many other journals. Geoghagen ran unsuccessfully in the Democratic Congressional primary to succeed Rahm Emanuel, and is the author of six books including Whose Side Are You on, The Secret Lives of Citizens, and, most recently, Were You Born on the Wrong Continent?

Terrence McNally: You start your book Were you Born on the Wrong Continent? with a personal experience, a stopover in Zurich. Could you talk about that?

Thomas Geoghegan: In 1993 I got it in my head, for reasons too long to tell, to go see a woman I'd met who happened to be in Moscow. Because of the coup in October 1993, all the flights to Moscow were canceled, and I ended up in Zurich. I had not been in Western Europe for years, and, while I was waiting for clearance, I happened to walk around the streets and I was just thunderstruck by how nice it was. Every bookstore seemed like a boutique and even the train station was like a perfumery. And I thought, how did this part of the world get so wealthy without my knowing it? That was the epiphany that led me to take a bigger and bigger interest in how Europeans live, and to ask ultimately, were you born in the wrong continent?

McNally: In talking about that walk, you point out that if you don't have much poverty, life is better for everybody. Not just better for the poor, but for everybody.

Geoghegan: You have more of the city available to you. [My hometown] Chicago's fantastic, but there's a huge swath of it that you don't particularly want to go to -- not because of any criminal danger, but just because it's run down. Largely white ethnic neighborhoods on the northwest side are unattractive and dilapidated. Plus there are huge parts of the city that are downright dangerous. Europe isn't like that. It's the argument for social democracy: more equality and less poverty and disorder.

McNally: In their book, The Spirit Level, Richard Wilkinson and Kate Picket point out that on average everything is worse for everybody in the countries with the most unequal distribution of wealth.

Geoghegan: As a labor lawyer, I can see that janitors and truck drivers I represent would be better off in a social democracy. I make the argument in the book that even people who are doing relatively well would be literally, materially better off in a more egalitarian social democracy. Some of the public goods that are available there for free- - university education, for example, are skewed towards the people who are relatively at the top.

McNally: Someone who doesn't go to university doesn't get that benefit, but a family who sends two or three kids gets an enormous benefit.

Geoghegan: Of course, low income sectors do better too. Nonetheless, it could be said, there's a growing amount of poverty in Germany. Especially during the 1990's and the early part of the last decade, there was a scaling back of social democracy. For a while the bubble of casino capitalism in the US and the UK led to an allocation of capital into the US and UK looking for hot returns. Since the collapse of casino type capitalism in 2008, money has shifted back where it should have been in the first place, to the virtuous economies of the world like Germany, based in manufacturing.

McNally: I recall Kevin Phillips pointing out in his book Bad Money that year after year the US shifted more and more of our money and our best and brightest young people into finance. When the casino seemed to be paying off, other countries also shifted in our direction, but when it broke, we didn't have the manufacturing and export base a country like Germany has to fall back on.

Geoghegan: The Germans had a certain amount of schadenfreude about the whole thing. They're basically a very pessimistic people by temperament, and when they saw a world debacle that they weren't responsible for, they actually became a little more upbeat.

They had what they call a good recession. The German government was very quick off the mark, and immediately put in place what they called kurzabeit. Through this short work-week program, the government paid people to stay on the job when they otherwise might have been let go.

We got ahead of the curve," one German labor minister said, "employment didn't drop here the way it did in the US." When the economy recovered, there was no incentive to hold off hiring because the people were already on the job. Their unemployment is now significantly lower than ours and the economy is booming.

McNally: When asked why Obama didn't pursue a similar policy to stem the economic bleeding, Larry Summers dismissed the idea, saying the White House wanted to create new jobs not preserve old ones.

Geoghegan: A pretty lame answer.

Terrence McNally: And an arrogant one. Good for you, Larry. What about the guy who lost his job? And his family and his kids?

Geoghegan: Larry Summers is the villain of my book. He was an architect of deregulation, and was doing a war dance back in the late 1990's about how the US model was triumphant over all. Now, the shoe's on the other foot.

McNally: What's the status of the crisis in Europe right now? The EU includes not only virtuous, productive economies like Germany, but also others not nearly so.

Geoghegan: Those less virtuous economies were the so-called "new Europe" that Donald Rumsfeld was touting. People in the countries that are in trouble now economically were the ones willing to go to Iraq -- and there is a connection. These are the countries that were much more inclined to go the American route, going into debt heavily, using housing speculation as the engine of the economy, and opening their economies big time to global bank debt and finance.

Goldman Sachs poured tons of money into Greece, and other New York, London and German banks poured money into Spain. None of the bubbles occurred in Germany and in the "old Europe" that Donald Rumsfeld wrote off. Part of Europe is in trouble to the extent -- and only to the extent -- that it's involved in the American model. Those countries most resistant to the American model are doing fine.

By the way, why was Goldman Sachs willing to lend money to weak economies like Greece? Because Greece was in the EU. Because Spain was in the EU. These countries would never have gotten all this money from US banks. And what is so important about the EU? At the end of the day the Germans with their trade surplus are able to pay -- and in fact that's what has happened.

McNally: How is the relationship unfolding between Germany and the economies it is bailing out?

Geoghegan: It's working out pretty well. The Germans are doing even better because the Euro fell -- it was overvalued to begin with -- and that made German goods more competitive. After the great debt crisis, the Euro became relatively cheaper, and that made Germany more profitable as an export country. Greece didn't collapse, partly because the Germans bailed it out and partly because there was belt tightening in Greece and plenty of tourists still coming in.

McNally: By the way, Greece represents only 2% of the EU's total GDP, whereas California represents 14% of the US. Yet when California reached out to the federal government for similar help, it didn't get it.

Geoghegan: You see a story in the New York Times every six weeks -- ever since I graduated from college in 1971 -- about how Europe is going to collapse. They come out like clockwork.

McNally: I pulled one of those Times articles in May when the Greek crisis was hot. The headline: "Europeans Fear Crisis Threatens Liberal Benefits." But you point out that when a country like Germany takes something away from the safety net, they usually balance it with a benefit.

Geoghegan: They cut back on holiday and they add a nursing home benefit. But the US press always focuses on the cutback. One of the reasons I wrote this book was to show that there's a leadership class over there that is very clever about these things. I don't mean in a spurious, tricky way, but actually thinking, "What do we have to cut back now so that we can go forward in the future?"

To quote a wonderful line from the Lampedusa novel, The Leopard: as the old order is collapsing, the Sicilian aristocrat says to his young prince, "We have to change so that everything remains the same." How do you change social democracy so that you preserve it, and maybe even create an opportunity to expand it in a year or two when the wheel of fortune turns again?

McNally: Let's talk about some of the contrasts in the book between our culture and theirs. People here work nine more weeks per year.

Geoghegan: In the US, the most driven work 2300 hours a year, and people a notch or two below the most driven are working 1800 hours a year. That doesn't count hours that are off the clock.

McNally: Why do we work so hard? You say one of the reasons is because we don't have unions or job security. People are afraid that if they don't work weekends and overtime, if they don't skip their kid's soccer game, they'll get laid off.

Geoghegan: Nobody knows who's going to be laid off next. It's all arbitrary, Chainsaw Al could knock down your cubicle door at any time. So everyone has an incentive to stay five minutes longer than everyone else, and that creates anarchy. According to labor economists Richard Freeman at Harvard and Linda Bell at Haverford, in the US there's nobody to tell you to go home.

McNally: Given the fact that we work more, are we more productive?

Geoghegan: If you consider productivity as output per hour, working longer probably decreases it. My friend Isabelle came to the US to attend grad school at Northwestern, and was upset when she discovered there were no holidays here. In the middle of the year, I found her very stressed, and I figured out what was happening: she was working American hours with German efficiency. When you look at the fact that Germans rank at the top of the world in terms of export sales -- on a par with the Chinese who work till they drop -- you realize they must be doing something that makes them more efficient.

Leisure time also has material value. The fact that Americans work longer and longer hours increases GDP per capita, but it doesn't necessarily raise our standard of living.

McNally: Americans don't know how things actually work in European countries. For many people the fact that Germany is neck and neck with China as the number one exporting country -- give or take the rise and fall of currency - must be mind blowing. Even progressives in America don't look overseas for models that work. I find it almost pathological that our exceptionalism infects even those who assume they don't believe in it.

Geoghegan: I have a friend who's just come back from being a journalist for a long time in France and now works as a political reporter in Washington DC. She recently told me, "It's become impossible for me to stay in a carpool with other women journalists because all I do is say to them, 'Oh, it's so much better in France This is so much better If this happened we wouldn't' She said, "They're just so sick of me, they don't want to hear anything more about France."

In some ways it's understandable and in some ways it's tragic. Another journalist friend of mine told me, "The three most deadly words in American journalism are 'in Sweden they' People just won't keep going from there, and why is that? These are economies that have developed a level of sophistication and look like the US in so many ways. People say, "Europe's becoming just like America," but it's not.

McNally: Let's make a quick comparison of GDP. The problem with GDP is that it has only an addition side, it doesn't have a subtraction side. So an auto accident increases GDP; crime increases GDP.

Geoghegan: Waste and fraud and gambling; Katrina increases GDP; urban sprawl especially increases GDP. Hours stuck in traffic increase GDP.

McNally: plus the fact that we've monetized so many things that we used to do for ourselves or for our families

Geoghegan: You're shelling out $50,000 in tuition for NYU law school and your counterpart in Europe is getting it for free. How pathetic for the poor European adding nothing to GDP. In America we're increasing GDP, but dragging down people's standard of living.

It's a very perverse system of accounting. You say it's all addition and no subtraction, but it's not even all addition. Nothing increases your well-being or your material standard of living as much as leisure time. Among the untouchables in India, of course, that's absolutely not the case; leisure is a nightmare, unemployment is a nightmare. But for many, a loss of leisure is a loss of material value.

For example, leisure to go to a free concert at Millennium Park in Chicago. It's a glorious experience. People in Europe are gaga about it, because it's the one thing in America that seems to them the most European -- wonderful orchestras, pop bands, jazz bands, playing right in the middle of the city; gorgeous lawns; people picnicking, etc. -- and it's all free. It's so un-American, there's no money going out the door. It makes a mark on your life but you can't turn it into a sum of dollars, so it doesn't mean anything -- even though of course it means everything.

McNally: You say the three building blocks of German social democracy are the works councils, the election of boards of directors by workers as well as by hedge fund managers, and the regional wage setting institutions.

Geoghegan: First: work councils. The analogy I used in the book is fictitious: Imagine you elect a works council from among the employees at the Barnes & Noble bookstore where you work. They don't bargain for wages, that's done by the unions; but they have all sorts of rights that relate to working time, who gets laid off, even whether the store is going to close or not. They can go in and look at the books. The management has to enter into agreements. The works council can't dictate, but they have enormous influence over what working hours will be, who's going to work when and how.

Co-determined boards are mandated at German companies with 2000 employees or more, the global companies that are beating us, although you can have them in other situations. These are maybe more like super boards that don't do as much day-to-day managing as our boards of directors do. It consists one half of people elected by and from the workers, and one half elected by the shareholders.

The chairman of the board is selected by the shareholders and has a double vote so that, if there's a tie between the shareholders and the employees, the shareholders win. But it creates a lot of potential influence over how the debate goes.

McNally: But you also say that the shoe is on the other foot when it comes to choosing the CEO, correct?

Geoghegan: If the shareholders are divided on who should be the next CEO, the clerks get to pick the king.

McNally: In contract negotiations over the last 10, 15, 20 years, American workers have been giving back things, agreeing to two tiers, lowering their pension guarantees. I've never heard of any of them trading a concession for the right to elect members to the board.

Geoghegan: The UAW had somebody on the board once.

McNally: Management can't even say it won't work because Germany's beating our pants in manufacturing, and the codetermined board is also spreading elsewhere, right?

Geoghegan: The German model has made inroads on the US model in other European countries.

McNally: You quote the German labor minister saying, "Our biggest export now is co-determination". Now, third: regional or sector wage settling.

Geoghegan: It's much reduced these days, but they still have some version of regional wage bargaining setting standards that everybody has to comply with. That used to be true here -- to a lesser extent than in Germany -- but it's disappeared.

McNally: Are you talking about a situation where you would negotiate with one of the big three automakers and the others would basically get the same deal?

Geoghegan: I was thinking more of the United Mineworkers negotiating a contract with multiple employer associations to produce a national agreement that covered every employer. That was true in the coal industry and with the Teamsters in the trucking industry.

McNally: Agreements across a whole industry create a sense of transparency, right?

Geoghegan: People know what their wages are. East Germany was a factor in the breakdown. You couldn't really have the same labor costs and labor standards that you had in West Germany because the economy wasn't at the same stage of development.

IMcNally: f you compare your quality of life and the prospective quality of life for your children with the German quality of life, things are only getting worse. To cite just one example, economist Robert Frank talks about the fact that American families end up moving into neighborhoods they can't afford because that's where the good schools are, and I'm sure this played some role in the mortgage collapse.

Geoghegan: We'd be much more competitive globally if Americans had six weeks off, and had a chance to go and see what people are doing in other countries. We'd come back much more sophisticated about them and probably have better ideas about how to sell things to them.

McNally: You point out that as globalization grew, the US chose to compete on the basis of cheap labor by outsourcing. We kept the marketing and executives here and moved the manufacturing elsewhere. We've been playing that game for 20-30 years now. Germany chose to play the opposite game.

Geoghegan: 30 years later the Germans are making money off of China, and China is making big time money off of us. One thing I really try to get across in the book: Many Americans think that we've got a trade deficit because we can't compete with China. We've got a trade deficit because we can't compete with Germany in selling things to China. Until people wake up and look at the kinds of things that the Germans are doing to keep their manufacturing base, we're going to continue to run deficits which leave us in the clutches of foreign creditors and compromise our autonomy as a country.

McNally: This is something that the right wing should be up in arms about.

Geoghegan: Absolutely. And they're clueless. They are mortgaging this country's future and they're too stupid to realize it.

McNally: This seems like a good point to turn to "10 Things the Dems Could Do To Win," a cover story I wrote for a recent issue of The Nation.

Geoghegan: The Democrats have to do something for their base, keep it simple and make it universal. Unlike the healthcare bill which was perceived as a handout for "them", the uninsured, many of them in red states. Democrats should focus on things that either give a direct benefit to people or give them a sense of power.

For example, increase Social Security so that it's a real public pension -- push Social Security benefits up to 50% of people's income. Of course we can't do this overnight, but we can set it as a serious goal.

McNally: Social security in the US is 39% at this point. In Germany it was 67%, but it's dropped?

Geoghegan: To the low fifties. But people have tons of money in the bank over there, there's a high savings rate and, at least in the unions, they also have private pensions that work much better than in the US.

McNally: They also don't graduate college with thousands of dollars of debt that many will carry for the rest of their lives.

Geoghegan: They do have a demographic crisis that they're going to have to get through, but they've protected the system.

McNally: Raising social security to 50% of working income means that when you go on to social security you'll get half of what you were getting when you were working. Currently you get less than two-fifths.

Geoghegan: The top 20 developed countries have an average rate of something like 60%, so we can do this.

My second proposal is simply the most effective way to move ultimately to a single payer healthcare system, which I think we have to do. I would say that even if I didn't think single payer were a better system. You have to have one consistent system of payment to get control of healthcare costs. All the European countries do. It doesn't have to be single payer, but it has to be a consistent system. You can't have a mix of private market and single payer.

Let's lower Medicare's eligibility to 55. What brought back GM and Chrysler? The government came in and took away their retiree healthcare costs. We've got to lower labor costs not by bringing down wages -- that would be a disaster, but by having the government assume wage labor costs that are making us less competitive. People of 55-65 will all vote for you because it will change their lives.

McNally: Folks like Alan Simpson and Pete Peterson are going to say, "Wait a minute, you're going in exactly the wrong direction."

Geoghegan: Social security basically is solvent now even at its current level. And I have ways of paying for it.

First, if you brought back the estate tax and dedicated the proceeds to the Social Security trust--as Robert Ball, former Social Security commissioner, once proposed. Second, lift the cap on the Social Security tax -- it's at $90,000 now -- so it applies to all incomes. After all, Social Security is for everyone. Third, if you did things like eliminate the corporate debt protection for debt that is used in leverage buyouts and non-productive uses right now, you could generate the financial reserve that could pay for this. Finally, I do think people should pay a little more for their Social Security because they're going to get a better deal.

All of these things have two purposes, to do something directly beneficial to the base now, and to do something that reduces the size and influence of the financial sector and increases the viability of manufacturing.

Lowering the age for Medicare, for example, allows employers to substantially lower their labor costs for their most expensive workers. It's not just to make them competitive, but it's also to induce investment into manufacturing which is right now inhibited by the uncertainty of healthcare costs. Ultimately the goal of all of this is to get the US out of debt.

The debt issue ought to be the Democrat's issue not the Republicans. The real debt issue is our external trade deficit. We either have consumers go into debt to make the books balance at the end of the day as we did during the Bush era, or we have the federal government do it when consumers cut back. We don't earn out way in the world, and until we do, we're going to be running either large consumer debts which lead to private financial panics, or federal debt which could lead to a sovereign default. We've got to get out of that box, and the only way to do it is to put in measures that make our economy more competitive globally.

McNally: You're saying that Obama and the Democratic party could transform the issue of debts and deficits by offering solutions that are not just about paying today's bill, but about restructuring our ability to pay the bill in the future.

Geoghegan: We will never get out of debt until we confront our inability to pay our way in the world. Somebody is going to be in debt, whether it's me the taxpayer paying off the federal deficit or me the consumer paying off my Visa card. It doesn't make a whole lot of difference at the end of the day. The Democrats ought to present themselves as the party that has a plan to get the country out of debt.

McNally: You also recommend a usury cap on credit cards.

Geoghegan: You've got to get returns down in the financial sectors and returns up in manufacturing sectors. That's the key. And proposing that will split the business community in this country in a very healthy way. The Democrats can be the party of the manufacturers, even if it's at the expense of Wall Street. For years, the Democrats have slipped the other way. People perceive that and they're frustrated by it.

McNally: The financial sector currently funds both parties. Republicans get to be true to their convictions, while Democrats end up negotiating with themselves. Though they may have some progressive leanings, their funders pull them in the other direction.

Geoghegan: Even progressive Democrats don't have the sophistication of their counterparts on the left in France and Germany in terms of understanding how important it is not to run up a national debt. Here we march against Mexico and put up tariff walls. They don't do that in Europe, they're not that unsophisticated.

McNally: Let me finish with a quote of yours that really struck me: Without an industrial base a democracy dies.

Geoghegan: My own favorite ending line would be: Countries like Germany do both capitalism and socialism better than we do.


----------



## greenlion

China starts it's research on the next generation CRH trains & HSR technologies, which will increase the top speed of non-maglev commercial service to 500km/h.confirmed by an chief Engineer of Chinese MOR.

On september 28,2010, a Chinese-made CRH380A bullet train set a new speed record for unmodified commercial-use trains that operate on conventional tracks while on a test run on Shanghai-Hangzhou PDL, top speed reach 416.6 km/h (258.86mph) China, the CRH380 trains wereput into commercial service in Shanghai-Nanjing PDL just one day after the trail.

currently China is developing the CRH420, the fifth generation of advanced high-speed CRH trains, the MOR plans to built a special trainset - CIT400, this train will be used for speed experimental,signal & communication system inspection,track and overhead line inspection,etc

1. CIT400 will be based on CNR's CRH380B, it will have 8 cars (7M1T) and will be completed by December 2010.
2. top inspection speed will be 400km/h, general operating speed 350km/h.
3. To facilitate techninal reserch for next generation CRH trainsets, CIT400 will finish 450km/h test by June 2011, complete 500km/h test by September 2011. 




> China Begins Research on Even Faster High-speed Trains
> 2010-10-19 15:56:19 Xinhua Web Editor: Han
> 
> China has begun research and development on a new "super-speed" railway technology, an official with China's Ministry of Railways (MOR) said Tuesday.
> 
> The new technology will increase the average speed of trains to over 500 kilometers per hour, said MOR Chief Engineer He Huawu at conference held in central China's Wuhan City.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 400-500 km/h high-speed railway technology is in its final phase of development and the 380-km/h trains are already coming off production lines, He added.
> 
> As of September, China had put into service 7,055 kilometers of high-speed railway tracks -- the longest in the world -- and that is expected to reach hit 13,000 kilometers by 2012.
> 
> "We aim to lead the world in high-speed railway construction," said He.
> 
> In September, the China-made CRH380A train hit a speed of 416.6 kilometers per hour on a test run to set a new world train speed record.
> 
> High-speed train run at a speeds in excess of 200 kilometers per hour. Their use is rapidly expanding in China as the country strives to relieve pressures on its transportation systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Wonder how they solve the wear on the rail/wheels.
Boy I am born in the right time I think. Interesting times we live in.


----------



## Carnivore

Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed rail line to begin operations Tuesday 



> SHANGHAI, Oct. 22 (Xinhua) -- *A new high-speed rail line connecting Shanghai and Hangzhou, capital city of east China's Zhejiang Province, will begin operations Tuesday, railway authorities said Friday.*
> 
> Forty-five of the 50 high-speed trains to ply the route will travel between Shanghai's Hongqiao Station and Hangzhou Station. The other five will connect Shanghai Station and Hangzhou.
> 
> The new service will shorten the travel time between Hongqiao and Hangzhou from 1.5 hours to 45 minutes.
> 
> *Total investment in the 202-km-long Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed line totaled 29.29 billion yuan (4.4 billion U.S. dollars).*
> Construction on the line began in February 2009.
> 
> Tickets for the service began selling Friday. *A first-class ticket on the Hongqiao to Hangzhou line costs 131 yuan while a second-class ticket costs 82 yuan.*
> 
> China is rapidly improving its railway system amid increased pressures on its transportation system.
> 
> By 2012, the country plans to have built 42 high-speed passenger rail lines with total track length of 13,000 kilometers.



second-class costs 82 yuan ($12)

This price is more reasonable than that of Shanghai-Nanjing PDL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenlion

UIC Highspeed 2010 - China Railways

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenlion



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carnivore

HongQiao Railway station and DaQing Heavy-haul railway are amazing. I like these beasts.
Hail to the Chief Secretary of Racing Party&#8212;&#8212; Comrade Liu Kuayue


----------



## greenlion

October 24, 2010, CNR Tangshan's CRH380BL test run at Beijing circular railway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway begins operation - People's Daily Online* October 26, 2010





*A train runs on Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway during its trial operation, in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2010. The train CRH380A, setting a new speed record of 416.6 kilometers per hour, will make its debut operation officially at the end of this month. The ticket prices and the operation time table will be released this week. *(Xinhua File Photo)

China put another high-speed railway into operation Tuesday morning, which links Shanghai, the country's economic hub, and Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province. 






A train leaves Hongqiao station of Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway during its trial operation, in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2010. The train CRH380A, setting a new speed record of 416.6 kilometers per hour, will make its debut operation officially at the end of this month. The ticket prices and the operation time table will be released this week. (Xinhua File Photo) 






A train stops at Hongqiao station of Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway, in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2010. The train CRH380A, setting a new speed record of 416.6 kilometers per hour, will make its debut operation officially at the end of this month. The ticket prices and the operation time table will be released this week. (Xinhua File Photo)






A train stops at Hongqiao station of Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway, in Shanghai, east China, Oct. 18, 2010. The train CRH380A, setting a new speed record of 416.6 kilometers per hour, will make its debut operation officially at the end of this month. The ticket prices and the operation time table will be released this week. (Xinhua File Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carnivore

So all HSRs due to open this year have been completed. 
Next one is GuangZhou-ShenZhen HSR in May, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenlion

Carnivore said:


> So all HSRs due to open this year have been completed.
> Next one is GuangZhou-ShenZhen HSR in May, 2011.



HSR lines that planned to open before 2012




Code:


16. Hainan ER ICL     2010/11/30         308.1 km    250km/h   now testing 
17. Changji ICL       2011/February      108.16 km   250km/h   now testing
18. Guangshen PDL     2011/Apr or May    116 km      350km/h
19. Jinqin PDL        2011/June          257 km      350km/h
20. Jinghu PDL        2011/June         1318 km      350km/h
21. Jingshi PDL       2011/December      281 km      350km/h
22. Shiwu PDL         2011/December      840 km      350km/h
23. Hebeng PDL        2011/December      130 km      250km/h
24. Hada PDL          2011/December      902 km      350km/h
25. Xiashen PDL       2011/December      550 km      250km/h
26. Hangyong PDL      2011/December      149 km      350km/h
27. Ninghang PDL      2011/December      249 km      350km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman

Hainan East Ring Intercity Rail(302km, 250km/h) will put it into commercial operation next month.






---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

These pictures are mind blowing, I will like to visit China someday, how are touriest welcomed their? Just yesterday I was talking to someone and he was telling me that China has created infrastructure even not seen here in USA, amazing. In all job well done, outstanding performance deservs 5 star.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman

*Express railway between Hong Kong and southern China *
HONG KONG, Aug 2, 2007 (AFP) - An express rail link will be built between Hong Kong and southern Chinese cities Shenzhen and Guangzhou, Hong Kong leader Donald Tsang said Thursday. 

Tsang said the new line would significantly reduce travel time between the Asian financial hub and booming industrial cities over the border in mainland China. Train travel between Hong Kong and Guangzhou currently takes two hours. 

"This will...help strengthen Hong Kong's status as the regional transportation hub and as the 'southern gate' for travelling to and from the mainland," Tsang said in a statement. 

The chief executive made the announcement after holding a cooperation conference with Huang Huahua, governor of Guangdong province which includes the two cities. 

During the meeting, both sides reiterated their commitment on reducing emissions, mostly from booming industries in the province, often blamed for air pollution in Hong Kong. 

Guangdong authorities also promised to toughen checks on food supplies coming over the border into Hong Kong. 

Hong Kong has been plagued by health scares over imported produce mainly from mainland China which is the city's principle source of foodstuffs. 

Imports of farmed fish, eels and eggs were banned last year after cancer-causing chemicals were found in some samples. 






---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloneman

*China Invites Bulgaria to Join High-Speed Asia-Europe Rail with Turkey *
China has formally invited Bulgaria to join together with Turkey a project for a high-speed railway connection from the Far East to Europe.

The invitation resulted from talks in Beijing between Bulgarian Transport Minister Alexander Tsvetkov and China's Minister of Transport Li Shenglin, Minister of Railways Liu Zhijun, and leading Chinese railway companies, the press service of the Bulgarian Transport Ministry announced.

The Ministry said the Bulgarian government is going to take part in trilateral talks with China and Turkey on the high-speed China-Europe rail. After that, in December 2010, the three countries are expected to sign a trilateral cooperation agreement on freight rail services.

The transport authorities of Bulgaria and China have also decided to set up a bilateral contact group "because there is a strong interest on part of China," the Transport Ministry announced.

Tsvetkov also presented Bulgaria as a destination for investments in transport infrastructure to journalists from Radio China, Radio Beijing, and the English-language paper Economy Daily News.

The news about China's luring Bulgaria into the high-speed Asia-Europe rail project comes after on Wednesday Tsvetkov invited his counterpart Li Shenglin on part of the People's Republic of China to consider investment opportunities in the field of transport and infrastructure.

Bulgaria and China are considering setting up a joint venture for sea port infrastructure as well as offering concessions of Bulgarian sea and river ports to Chinese companies.

"China is a first-rate partner of Bulgaria. Bulgaria is in the position to offer maximum good conditions to port operators. We believe that the Bulgarian ports can be attractive enough to compete with the routes of Central and Eastern Asia," Tsvetkov told Li Shenglin, as cited by the press service of the Transport Ministry.

The visit of the Bulgarian government delegation in China comes in the wake of several months of intensive contacts between the Bulgarian government and Chinese central and provincial authorities as well as companies on various potential joint projects such as the Bozhurishte Industrial Zone near Sofia.

Bulgaria's Economy Minister Traicho Traikov has stated several times that China was interest in receiving concessions over Bulgarian airport and ports in order to use them as a base for its exports to the EU and wider Europe.

As soon as Transport Minister Tsvetkov's visit to China was first announced, the Bulgarian government made it clear it would focus on considering options for long-term cooperation between the Freight Directorate of the Bulgarian state railway company BDZ and Chinese railway operators in the context of China's project to launch a railway connection to Central and Western Europe through Central Asia, Turkey, and Bulgaria, the so called China-Europe high-speed rail link.






Bulgaria: China Invites Bulgaria to Join High-Speed Asia-Europe Rail with Turkey - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The attraction of China's HSRs is that they are far more fuel-efficient than airplanes per passenger-mile. The goal is to transport as many passengers as possible via HSR, instead of by airplane.

China's world's-fastest HSR trains travel at 350 kph, which is 210 mph. There is a problem of increasing air resistance in attempting to significantly push the speed of the Chinese HSRs. To solve the problem of air resistance, a super-fast pressurized train needs to travel in a near-vacuum tunnel.

A HSR generates significant heat/friction where the wheels contact the rails. However, a maglev generates no friction (e.g. no energy loss and heat removal problem) and it is a superior choice for a near-vacuum tunnel.

China Developing a Train That Will Run at 620 Miles Per Hour | Inhabitat - Green Design Will Save the World

"China Developing Maglev Train That Can Go 1000kph
by Brit Liggett, 08/05/10





Get ready for some high speed transport action &#8211; Chinese researchers are currently developing a vacuum maglev train that they believe will run at speeds up to 620 miles per hour. This is just a few years after Japan announced their &#8212; then totally awe inspiring &#8212; plans for a maglev train that would run at 310 mph. The train will run on magnetic levitation tracks built into vacuum tubes underground and will be sucked along at an average speed of almost 400 miles per hour. What&#8217;s the cost for this zippy technology, you ask? A mere *$2.95 million* _more_ than the current high speed rail for each kilometer of track.





Maglev trains utilize a system of very large magnets to lift and propel train cars. The magnetic system is able to move at high speeds while being quieter and smoother than a traditional wheeled mass transit train. The current world record for speed on a maglev train is 361 miles per hour and was set in Japan in 2003. The Chinese plan to blow this record out of the water by coupling their maglev technology with underground tunnels that will act as vacuums.

The most common problem facing high speed transit is air friction that slows train cars down. The Chinese plan to eliminate this problem with their vacuum tunnels and say their trains will not have to compete with air friction while they travel. *Researchers say that the trains could be ready for action in ten years.* Though this high speed wonder seems like a great idea, the economic cost of the technology is staggering. With the added price tag of the vacuum tunnels to make these trains extra speedy, we&#8217;re wondering if the time saved traveling on these record breaking trains will really be worth the impact of their construction.

Via Engadget"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Foucus: Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway marks 6th milestone - People's Daily Online*






The first train on the newly operated high-speed railway from Hangzhou to Shanghai runs through Jiashan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 26, 2010. The 202-kilometer Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway, with a design speed of 350 kilometers per hour, began operation on Tuesday morning. (Source: Zjol.com.cn/)


For a long time, journalists have used cameras to track the Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed railway as it marked six historic moments. High-speed trains began traveling between the eastern Chinese cities of Shanghai and Hangzhou on Oct.26 morning, the latest milestone in China's effort to build the world's fastest rail network.

During a trial run earlier last month, the Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed line stunned the world when in a train hit a speed of 416.6 kilometers per hour, a world train speed






Xu Xiaochun, a villager, eyes the high-speed train as it passes the window and quickly captures this moment. (Source: Zjol.com.cn)





A high-speed train arrives via the railway line at Jiashan station. Workers wave national flags and hail the train, which began recently operation, on Sep. 30. (Source: Zjol.com.cn)





Yang Liying, a villager of Jiashan County of Zhejiang Province, measures the speed of the train. (Source: Zjol.com.cn)





A lucky man buys the first ticket for the high-speed train in Hangzhou station. "I'm a lucky dog" said Mr. Shen. (Source: Zjol.com.cn)





The first train on the newly-opened high-speed railway from Hangzhou to Shanghai runs through Jiashan in eastern China's Zhejiang Province at 9:14 a.m. on Oct. 26. (Source: Zjol.com.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenlion

China's High-Speed Rail - Photo Essays - TIME

*China's high speed rail*

Beijing puts all its muscle into building a massive, state-of-the-art high-speed railroad network 

Photographs for TIME by Michael Christopher Brown

Read more: China's High-Speed Rail - Photo Essays - TIME





*
Engine of Growth
In the past three decades, China has more than doubled the mileage of new track in its railroad system. In the coming year, it will spend $120 billion on the construction of new lines, many of which will handle high-speed rail.*




*
Terminal
The system offers a vast improvement over the aging, traditional rail network, which was known for being ****** and overcrowded.*




*
Need for Speed (picture CRH2C)
Railroad authorities have focused intently on upgrading the system's speed. In July 2010, the fastest train (CRH380A) to date &#8212; it can travel as fast as 220 m.p.h. (355 km/h) &#8212; went into service, linking Shanghai to Suzhou and Nanjing. By comparison, Japan's fastest train reaches speeds of just 160 m.p.h. (260 km/h), while the Acela, America's fastest rail link, averages an anemic 72 m.p.h. (116 km/h).*





*Vast Land
Critics of the system complain that high-speed rail poorly serves the country. They say that most Chinese, especially the vast rural population, travel infrequently and are perfectly content to pay less for slower service.*




*
Market
Still, the Chinese middle class is growing rapidly, and the service has created a new class of intercity commuters. In this photo, passengers wait to board high-speed trains leaving the railway station in Suzhou, pop. almost 6 million.
*




*
Tickets
Passengers buy tickets for high-speed trains leaving Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station. The machines have instructions in both Chinese and English.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenlion

*
On Board
A train operator and two train officials sit in front of the first-class cabin, en route to Suzhou.*




*
Well-Traveled
The Shanghai-Nanjing route is one of the busiest railway corridors on earth.*




*
Reflected
The new trains have reduced the travel time between Shanghai and Nanjing from two hours to 73 minutes, with nonstop service.*




*
Work in Progress
Fewer than half of the railway lines entering the Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station are currently in operation.*




*
Memories
Travelers photograph themselves in front of the new train (CRH3C).*




*
Window on the Future
Chinese officials say the current high-speed rail network is only the beginning. The domestic system will continue to expand, while Chinese firms will participate in constructing rail projects in Saudi Arabia, Venezuela and Turkey. There are also reports that Beijing wants to build a high-speed link between China and Europe.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Trillion dollar business potentials. However requires a relatively stable world political atmosphere.


----------



## no_name

On second thought this could be an example of turning a disadvantage into an advantage.

China's disadvantage is that there are alot of clutter around her oceans whereas US has two clear coasts. However volume of trade may be bigger through rail than through shippings. If rail connections is indeed made with europe in the future then overtime we may see a increasing gap in trade frequency between china-europe compared to europe-US or china-US and also it will drive costs down. In short it will be harder for US to keep up and remain competitive. In this case the oceans which have been to the US's advantage for so long may become a disadvantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing's first maglev line expected to operate in 2012 - People's Daily Online* November 03, 2010 

*Beijing's first city low-speed maglev line S1 will begin construction on Dec. 18 this year and is expected to start test runs in 2012, according to a conference held by Beijing's Mentougou District Tuesday.*

*It is said that the S1 line will start from Pingguoyuan and ends at Chichang, with a length of about 10 kilometers.

The S1 line construction work involves the demolition of 11 villages in Beijing's Yongding area, including 6,428 families with 13,117 people, and the demolition area will cover 835,000 square meters. The government and local residents have reached a compensation agreement, which will allow public to review it after it is signed.*

By Zhao Chenyan, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's longest subway to open in Beijing by year-end - People's Daily Online* November 04, 2010 

*China's longest subway, stretching 50 kilometers running southwest to northwest of Beijing, will begin its trial run by the end of 2010, sources with the subway company said Wednesday.*

*The new Line 4 will be extended 22.5 kilometers further south from the current Line 4 that ends at the South Fourth Ring Road and eleven passenger stations will be added.*

The construction of the extension line has already been completed and engineers will conduct an important operational test next Monday, said officials with the Beijing MTR Corporation Limited.

*The current Line 4, launched last year, is 28.2 kilometers long and has 24 stations.*

*Local transportation officials say the extended Line 4 will significantly ease the heavy strain on roads in the southern part of the city.*

*Beijing's peripheral villages and towns are undergoing rapid urbanization. Meanwhile, a growing numbers of wage-earners who choose to live in less expensive homes far from the city center have created a huge demand for fast intra-city transit.*

*Beijing is among the most congested cities in the world, with over 4 million private cars on the roads. However, authorities are rushing to build more subways to ease the traffic.*

Beijing has prolonged transport regulations enacted during the 2008 Olympic Games to restrict road traffic by the last number of car license plates. However, any relief has been overshadowed by the fast increase of vehicles on road.

*Five new subway lines, including the extension of Line 4, will open in 2010. Beijing plans to extend subways to reach 561 kilometers by 2015.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's 1st inter-city light rail line operated in Guangzhou - People's Daily Online* Nov 3 2010





On Nov. 3, China's first inter-city light rail line, from Guangzhou, the capital city of south China&#8217;s Guangdong Province, to Foshan with designed speed of 
80 kilometers per hour, was officially put into operation.(Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)





On Nov. 3, rail line staff guides passengers to access to the exit at the Xilang Station of the newly-built inter-city light rail line from Guangzhou to Foshan. 
(Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)





On Nov. 3, a light rail train arrives at the Xilang Station of China's first inter-city light rail line from Guangzhou to Foshan. 
(Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)





On Nov. 3, passengers on the train of the newly-built China's inter-city light rail line from Guangzhou to Foshan. 
(Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)





On Nov. 3, passengers transfer to the Guangzhou Metro Line 1 at the Xilang Station of China's first inter-city light rail line from Guangzhou to Foshan. 
(Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)





On Nov.3, passengers wait in lines for the train at the Tongji Avenue Station of the newly-built inter-city light rail line from Guangzhou to Foshan. 
(Photo by Chen Yehua/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's 1st underground inter-city light rail line put in use - People's Daily Online*






Passengers wait on the platform at Xilang station, the terminal of Guangzhou-Foshan metro line in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 3, 2010. Guangzhou-Foshan line, the light rail linking Guangzhou and Foshan, was officially put in use on Wednesday. The 21-kilometers line is China's first underground inter-city light rail line, offering passengers a seamless joint between the two cities. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)






Passengers board in a carriage on Guangzhou-Foshan metro line in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 3, 2010. Guangzhou-Foshan line, the light rail linking Guangzhou and Foshan, was officially put in use on Wednesday. The 21-kilometers line is China's first underground inter-city light rail line, offering passengers a seamless joint between the two cities. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)






Passengers board in a carriage on Guangzhou-Foshan metro line in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 3, 2010. Guangzhou-Foshan line, the light rail linking Guangzhou and Foshan, was officially put in use on Wednesday. The 21-kilometers line is China's first underground inter-city light rail line, offering passengers a seamless joint between the two cities. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)






A staff guides passengers at Xilang station, the terminal of Guangzhou-Foshan metro line in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 3, 2010. Guangzhou-Foshan line, the light rail linking Guangzhou and Foshan, was officially put in use on Wednesday. The 21-kilometers line is China's first underground inter-city light rail line, offering passengers a seamless joint between the two cities. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Railway between Nanning, Qinzhou under construction - People's Daily Online* November 05, 2010






Workers walk at a construction site of a railway between Nanning and Qinzhou in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 3, 2010. The railway is an important part of the transportation network in Beibu Gulf economic region since the hinterland of Qinzhou port includes large areas in south and southwest China. (Xinhua/Lu Boan) 





Workers make efforts at a construction site of the railway between Nanning and Qinzhou in Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Nov. 3, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

People's Daily Online -- China's light maglev "Zhonghua-06" made debut

China's light maglev "Zhonghua-06" made debut
UPDATED: 15:41, May 13, 2005





China's light maglev train "Zhonghua-06" made its debut in Dalian (in northeast China's Liaoning Province) on May 11, 2005.





The train is 9.6 meters long, 1.65 meters wide, and 1.87 meters high. The design speed is 400 kph (i.e. kilometers per hour).





The driver's cabin in the Zhonghua-06 maglev.

China's 1st maglev train starts test run - What's On Xiamen

"China's 1st maglev train starts test run
Updated: 25 Jun 2009





China's first domestically-made low-and-medium speed Maglev trains are now undergoing test run operations.

Maglev trains come in various speeds, not only high-speed trains. Low and medium-speed Maglev trains are more suitable for running in urban city areas, similar to subways or light rail. China's first domestically-made low-and medium-speed Maglev trains are now undergoing test run operations.

This is China's newest Maglev train. The test runs began in Tangshan in Hebei Province on June 15th about one week ago. The train has three carriages. And each carriage has between 100 and 120 seats.

Maglev trains float on a magnetic field and are propelled by a linear induction motor. There are no wheels running along a track, so there is no wheel noise. Just like this newest Maglev train shown here, its working noise can hardly be heard five meters away.

*The Maglev train has a design speed of up to 120 kilometers per hour.* That's faster than light rail trains, which can attain speeds of up to 80 kilometers per hour. The Maglev train also has stronger power going uphill and turning corners. The Maglev train will offer more convenience and faster service for urban transport.

*Vehicle power supplies are located inside the train carriages. Even if there is a sudden loss of electricity, these power supplies can help the Maglev train keep on running to a safe area, before gradually stopping.* Engineers say there will be very little electro-magnetic radiation created when the power generating machine is running.

Chairman of Beijing Enterprises Holdings Maglev Tech. Devt. said, "Compared with the radiation from television and electric shavers, the electro-magnetic radiation from the Maglev train is minimal."

The operational system of the Maglev train is also designed to increase safety.

Currently, Japan has the most mature technology on low-and medium-speed Maglev train development. *Successful test runs on China's newly-developed Maglev trains show that China will be able to mass produce this technology.*

SOURCE: CCTV"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China Plans 1000 Km/h Maglev Trains | gizchina.com

"China Plans 1000 Km/h Maglev Trains
Posted by Andi On August - 5 - 2010






China&#8217;s locomotive jewel is the Maglev in Shanghai. A train that floats on magnets and can reach a cruising speed of around 500 Km/h, pretty darn fast by our standards, but obviously not fast enough.

Jiaotong University currently has a prototype Maglev that can hit 600 Km/h and is planning a smaller &#8216;Express&#8217; version, which will hit the dizzying speed of 1000 Km/h!! Twice that of current Maglevs in China or Japan!

The people behind these super fast trains decided the only way to make them go any faster was to reduce friction, but as they already float on magnets there was little they could do to drop it further unless of course they put the whole train and its rails in a tube and created a vacuum&#8230;&#8230;. So that&#8217;s what they&#8217;ve done!

*The cost for the tube is said to be around 10-20 million RMB per kilometer!! And is penned in for testing within the next 2-3 years!*"






CHENGDU, CHINA: People visit the high-speed maglev train which is manufactured by domestic CAC Central Air industry on April 8, 2010 in Chengdu, Sichuan province of China. The train has a top speed of 500 km/h.





The interior of the domestically-designed and manufactured maglev train.

China produces first home-grown maglev train CCTV-International

"China produces first home-grown maglev train
2010-04-09 13:49 BJT

*China's first home-grown sample maglev train has been completed, making China the third country able to design and produce the trains after Germany and Japan.

This maglev train has a maximum speed of 500 kilometers per hour.* It is expected to take its pilot run on the maglev line in Shanghai during this year's World Expo.

*Wu Xiangming, Engineer, Maglev Train Dev&#8217;t Project&#8217;s expert Group, said, "This is the first domestically-designed and produced maglev train in China. We own the independent intellectual property rights. We will make a pilot run to test whether the train has any flaws."*

Maglev trains are the fastest mode of ground transportation in the world. The vehicle contains materials that are used on airplanes.

*China used to import maglev technology from developed countries, but after years of learning and innovation, the country has now mastered the entire range of production from building the rails to developing the control system.*

Dai Ganchang, Engineer, Aviation Industry Corporation of China, said, "We had a deal with Germany. They introduced technology to us and we digested it. Currently, we only import some parts from Germany. *The design and manufacturing are totally home-grown.*"

China's first maglev line officially opened at the end of 2002 in Shanghai. The trains were imported from Germany. The line has transported a total of 23 million passengers since its introduction. It travels at a speed of 430 kilometers an hour."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Vacuum tube maglev train

DailyTech - China Plans 1,000 KPH Super Train

"China Plans 1,000 KPH Super Train
Jason Mick (Blog) - August 5, 2010 1:19 PM

*Design would almost double today's record speed*





China is planning to build a 1,000 kph locomotive, which would nearly double the current record speed. (Source: China Daily)

We've discussed a couple of times the U.S.'s growing gap in high speed rail compared to China. As fossil fuels become more scarce, more expensive, and more dangerous from a political standpoint, mass transit solutions look increasingly appealing. High speed rail is particularly promising as it promises not only to reduce fossil fuel use, but also to get you to your destination faster.

*Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Chinese Academy of Engineering (CAE) reportedly are preparing a record-shattering 1,000 kilometer per hour train, according to the Beijing Times.*

*The new trains will make use of a vacuum tube to reduce friction losses. They will first build a prototype vacuum magnetic suspension train capable of traveling between 500 and 600 kph.* That gives it a shot at breaking the record set by Japan's JR-Maglev train, which achieved a speed of 581 km/h (361 mph). The record for a traditional railed train was set by France's TGV at 574.8 km/h (357.18 mph).

*After the prototype, the group plans to implement a smaller train capable of speeds of as much as 1,000 kph. Shen Zhiyun, a member of the research team, comments, "The speed can be reached by making vacuum pipelines for maglev trains to run through, with no air resistance."

Daryl Oster, who owns the U.S. patent on evacuated tube (vacuum) rail, now works at the CAE. Along with Zhiyun and another researcher, Zhang Yaoping, he is leading efforts to deploy the technology. The team hopes to begin laying ETT rail lines within the next ten years.

It would use less steel than current trains, but would be slightly more expensive. China is targeting a cost of 200 million yuan ($29.54M USD) per kilometer for its traditional rail. The Evacuated Tube Transport (ETT) rail would cost approximately 210 to 220 million yuan ($31.0M USD to $32.49M USD) per kilometer.*

Currently the planned trains travel at 350 kph. A cost increase of 5 to 10 percent seems a fair tradeoff to score nearly twice the speed. It's just one more example of how ambitious China is when it comes to high speed rail."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Martian2 said:


> China's light maglev train "Zhonghua-06" made its debut in Dalian (in northeast China's Liaoning Province) on May 11, 2005.



What are the advantages of a hanging design over conventional layouts?


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's high-speed trains to reach 400 km/hr speeds in 5-10 yrs - People's Daily Online* November 08, 2010

*Zhang Shuguang, Deputy Chief Engineer and director of the Transport Bureau of the Ministry of Railways (MOR) said on Nov. 6 that it is conceivable that the speed of China's high-speed trains will reach 400 kilometers per hour in next five to 10 years, and the run speed is expected to exceed 500 kilometers per hour in the next 20 years. In the process of optimizing the design, the high-speed railway will save more energy. *

*Zhang Shuguang said that it is only in less than six years, the running speed of China's high-speed rail increased from 250 kilometers per hour to 350 kilometers per hour and finally to 380 kilometers per hour this year. The 500 kilometers per hour speed test will be made on Beijing-Shanghai section in March next year. It has taken nearly 30 years in the developed countries to complete this process. *

*Zhang said that the energy-saving effect of high-speed railways is very obvious. The energy consumption of a train with a speed of 350 kilometers per hours is about one-third the energy consumption of a bus, one-sixth of that of a car and one-fourth of that of an aircraft. It also can be more energy efficient by optimizing the aerodynamic shape, reducing running resistance and other technical measures. *

*China's high-speed train project was first planned in 1992 and was officially launched in 2004. The project adheres to independent innovation and has made significant achievements. Part of the design has been transferred to the United States. *

*It is understood that developing a higher level of intelligent trains will be one of the Ministry of Science and Technology and Ministry of Railways' key project of the 12th Five-Year Plan and it was included in the national "863 Plan." The intelligent trains will use advanced sensing technology to control the high-speed train's systems and enhance the train's active safety capacity.*

By Yan Meng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Huge road, rail boost in pipeline - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010 






*China will set up an 85,000-km national freeway network and a 40,000-km high-speed railway network during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), *said a leading official from the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC). 

*The freeway network will cover all cities with a population of at least 200,000, while high-speed railways will link cities with more than 500,000 residents*, said Wu Xiao, deputy director-general of the NDRC's basic industries department. 

*"The government has eased transport capacity pressures and virtually solved many bottleneck problems... regarding economic and social development*," he said at a regional workshop on transport infrastructure in Beijing jointly held by the central government and the Asian Development Bank (ADB). 

*China's annual investment in transport fixed assets and highway construction now exceeds 1.1 trillion yuan ($165 billion), of which 967 billion yuan was invested in road construction.* 

Wu said that, as a proportion of the overall investment, spending on railways will increase by a large margin while the amount expended on road construction will fall. 

*"Although China has made great improvements in transport development, the country's gross quantity of infrastructure in this respect remains insufficient, and transport in western areas is still underdeveloped," said Li Yong, deputy minister of finance. *

The next five years is a critical period for China to promote transport infrastructure construction together with other Asian countries, he added. 

*Transport infrastructure has played a critical role in helping to boost growth and cut poverty in the Asia-Pacific region, said ADB Vice-President (Finance and Administration) Bindu Lohani. *

*"It is an important determinant of economic growth, job creation and poverty reduction," Lohani said. *

*"Improvements in transport infrastructure reduce the costs of transportation and improve its quality. This strengthens economic performance by making goods and services more competitive and by stimulating growth in trade." *






*The ADB has called on Asian economies to strengthen their infrastructure investment through an effective financing framework to achieve higher and more sustainable growth. *

The bank said that as much as $750 billion will have to be invested annually in infrastructure across the region by 2020. This means that about $8.25 trillion will be invested in that period in national and cross-regional infrastructure projects. 

*The required infrastructure investment for pan-Asian connectivity in the transport, communications and energy sectors in the next 10 years is expected to produce income gains of about $13 trillion throughout Asia, the bank said. *

*Lohani said that while the benefits of building better transport infrastructure were commonly accepted*, these present significant financing challenges for ADB's developing member economies. He suggested that many governments increase their investment in transport infrastructure, and at the same time encourage the private sector to play a bigger role. 

*He also stressed that "greener" and more efficient urban transport needs to be inserted in city planning and policymaking within the wider context of creating more livable cities. *

By Wang Xiaotian, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway may open next October - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010 

Track construction for the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Jiangsu Province and Shanghai has been finished ahead of schedule, drastically shortening the planned construction time, which means it is possible for the high-speed railway to open by the National Day on Oct. 1, 2011, according to sources from the Ministry of Transportation.

The construction of the 1,318-kilometer-long Beijing-Shanghai high-Speed railway began in March 2008. The railway adopts ballast-less tracks that are already used on the Shanghai-Nanjiing Intercity Railway. The 500-meter-long tracks are welded together so there will be no gaps on the 1,318-kilometer-long track. This guarantees a smooth and comfortable ride for passengers.

After open to traffic, a ride from Beijing to Shanghai will take just four hours, 10 hours less than the current time. It will transport more than 80 million passengers on the one-way railway one year.

The high-speed Railway is compatible with the 200-kilometer-long existing railway, which allows trains running at 200 kilometers per hour or above use the high-speed railway too.
&#12288;&#12288;
Sources said a new-generation bullet train that will travel up to 380 kilometers per hour is now under development for the high-speed rail link.

The high-speed railway between China's two most important metropolises is part of China's ambitious high-speed railway program. Ministry of Railways Vice-Minister Wang Zhiguo said China will complete an 110,000-kilometer railway network by 2012, including 13,000 kilometers of high-speed rail.

Ultimately, China plans to construct a 120,000-kilometer railway network, including 50,000-kilometers of high-speed rail track, by 2020.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing metro to exceed 300 kms by yearend - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010 

The operation length of the Beijing metro will reach 336 kms by the end of 2010 from the current 228 kms, according to the city's metro operation company Tuesday.

Five new lines are currently being tested and operational trials will soon begin, said an official of Beijing Subway Operation Co. Ltd.

Beijing will have a total of 14 metro lines once the new lines are completed by the end of this year, he added.

Presently the metro network runs about 4,000 trains a day, 2,500 more than 2005 when its operational length was only 114 kms. Also since 2005 daily passenger numbers grew from 1.86 million to 5.02 million people, the official said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Track laying for Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway completed - People's Daily Online* November 15, 2010





Photo taken on Nov. 15, 2010 shows the ceremony of the completion of track laying of Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Bengbu City, east China's Anhui Province. The last track has been laid at Bengbu section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway on Monday morning, marking the completion of track laying of the entire 1,318-km railway. (Xinhua/Guo Chen)





Workers operate machine to lay the last track of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Bengbu City, east China's Anhui Province, Nov. 15, 2010. The last track has been laid at Bengbu section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway on Monday morning, marking the completion of track laying of the entire 1,318-km railway. (Xinhua/Guo Chen)





Workers lay the last track of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Bengbu City, east China's Anhui Province, Nov. 15, 2010. The last track has been laid at Bengbu section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway on Monday morning, marking the completion of track laying of the entire 1,318-km railway. (Xinhua/Guo Chen) 





Workers operate machine to lay the last track of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Bengbu City, east China's Anhui Province, Nov. 15, 2010. The last track has been laid at Bengbu section of the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway on Monday morning, marking the completion of track laying of the entire 1,318-km railway. (Xinhua/Guo Chen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing-Shanghai train takes four hours - People's Daily Online* November 16, 2010 





Workers lay the last track for the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Bengbu, Anhui province, on Monday. ZHANG JIANPING / FOR CHINA DAILY

Track-laying work for the long-anticipated Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway stood complete when Railways Minister Liu Zhijun tightened the line's last bolt on a windy Monday morning. 

"The project has entered its last stage," Lu Chunfang, vice-minister of railways, said at a ceremony to celebrate the latest success in the city of Bengbu, situated in the center of the railway line. 

*Since the project kicked off on April 18, 2008, some 135,000 workers have toiled hard to lay 1,318 km of high-quality tracks. *

In the next few months, workers will race against time to install the railway's power supply, communications and signal systems, and carry out operation trials to test the line and trains to ensure the railway can open to traffic next year, Wang Yongping, spokesman of the Ministry of Railways, said. 

*"The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway incorporates China's latest high-speed railway technologies," he said. *

*The 1,318-km railway costs 220.94 billion yuan ($33.29 billion) in total. *

*"The core factor that can tell a country's high-speed railway technology is the speed,"* said Guo Zhiyong, deputy chief engineer of China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group Co Ltd, which is in charge of the line's design. 

*"The future trial operations on this line are expected to beat the speed record of 416.6 km per hour achieved by the Shanghai-Hangzhou railway on Sept 28. And its future operation speed will also exceed that of the current 350 km per hour," he said. *

*The ministry aims to slash the travel time between China's two largest cities to only four hours, down from the current 10 hours. *

*Other technical highlights include engineers' innovations in tunnel design and construction that allow trains to encounter each other in the tunnel at a speed of 350 km per hour safely, and the world's first six-line high-speed railway bridge, the Dashengguan bridge in Nanjing, Jiangsu province, which spans 336 meters and allows trains to pass through at a speed of 300 km per hour. *

*The railway winds through seven provinces and municipalities along China's eastern coast, where one-fourth of the country's population lives, generating 40 percent of the country's GDP. *

Along the way, there are 24 stops, including five major stations - Beijing South, Tianjin West, Jinan West, Nanjing South and Shanghai Hongqiao stations. 

The new railway is expected to relieve the existing line of pressures from both passenger and cargo transport, said Wang Yongping. 

*For a long time, the railway department found it difficult to meet transportation demands along the line. Only 35 percent of the demand for cargo transportation could be met in the past, he said. *

*With the new rail line ready, the ministry estimates that it can ferry 80 million passengers in one direction annually. This will greatly enhance the railway transport capability between Beijing and Shanghai, as the existing railway will be used for cargo transport, he said. *

*China now leads the world with 7,431 km of high-speed railways in operation. *

*The country plans to build a high-speed railway network of 13,000 km by 2012. By then, passengers would be able to reach most provincial capital cities from Beijing in eight hours by train. *

By Xin Dingding, China Daily





Workers lay the last track for the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in Bengbu, Anhui province, on Monday. ZHANG JIANPING / FOR CHINA DAILY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Last steam locomotive retires in NE China - People's Daily Online* November 18, 2010






A steam locomotive is officially retired at Shenyang Heating and Power Plant, Liaoning province, Nov 17, 2010. Serving as a coal transporter, the 25-year-old locomotive has fulfilled its duty and been replaced by a late-model gas engine train. In 1814, George Stephenson from England invented the worlds first steam locomotive, speeding up the pace of industrialization. China had its first steam locomotive in 1956, named Qianjin, and witnessed the end of the steam era when the last batch of Qianjin retired in Inner Mongolia in 2005. China is the last country in the world with a significant quantity of steam engines in regular service, but the end is rapidly approaching. [Asianewsphoto]





An employee works in a carriage of the steam locomotive to be retired from Shenyang Heating and Power Plant, Liaoning province, Nov 17, 2010. [Asianewsphoto]





A driver looks out from a window to bid farewell to the soon-to-be-retired steam locomotive at Shenyang Heating and Power Plant, Liaoning province, Nov 17, 2010. [Asianewsphoto]





A worker shovels coal into an engine boiler of the soon-to-be-retired steam locomotive at Shenyang Heating and Power Plant, Liaoning province, Nov 17, 2010. [Asianewsphoto]















A late-model gas engine train with green power has been put into use at Shenyang Heating and Power Plant, Liaoning province, Nov 17, 2010. [Asianewsphoto]





An employee steers a late-model gas engine train at Shenyang Heating and Power Plant, Liaoning province, Nov 17, 2010. [Asianewsphoto]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anoop

Martian2 said:


> People's Daily Online -- China's light maglev "Zhonghua-06" made debut
> 
> China's light maglev "Zhonghua-06" made debut
> UPDATED: 15:41, May 13, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's light maglev train "Zhonghua-06" made its debut in Dalian (in northeast China's Liaoning Province) on May 11, 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The train is 9.6 meters long, 1.65 meters wide, and 1.87 meters high. The design speed is 400 kph (i.e. kilometers per hour).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The driver's cabin in the Zhonghua-06 maglev.
> 
> China's 1st maglev train starts test run - What's On Xiamen
> 
> "China's 1st maglev train starts test run
> Updated: 25 Jun 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first domestically-made low-and-medium speed Maglev trains are now undergoing test run operations.
> 
> SOURCE: CCTV"


whats advantage of having an upside down of an maglev model and why it is test model so thin i mean from look i can not more than 1 person in per compartment

and it looks like form 3 pic that china ia working on 2 types of model

good


----------



## no_name

anoop said:


> whats advantage of having an upside down of an maglev model:



Maybe harder for people to electrocute themselves. And if people try to 'jump rail' there'll be less of a mess to clean up.


----------



## Brotherhood

*High-speed rail between Yunnan and Myanmar on agenda - People's Daily Online*November 22, 2010

*Construction of a high-speed rail link between Yunnan province and neighboring Myanmar, part of a project to upgrade transport connections with Southeast Asian nations, will start in about two months, a top rail expert said. *

*The line, from Kunming, capital of Yunnan province, to Yangon, Myanmar's largest city, will be 1,920 kilometers long, said Wang Mengshu, an academic of the Chinese Academy of Engineering. Trains will run at about 170-200 km/h once it is completed, he added.* 

Wang, who is also a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, has been involved in Chinese high-speed rail projects from the outset. 

*Wang told China Daily that a high-speed rail connection between southwestern China and Cambodia is also under discussion. And an exploratory survey for another route that would link Yunnan and Vientiane, the capital of Laos, is under way. *

*The three new rail connections being developed, along with another linking China and Vietnam, will form a network that is likely to be completed within 10 years, Wang said. *

"The project, which aims to boost cooperation between China and Southeast Asian nations, will greatly enhance the economic development of China's western regions," said Wang. 

*A national rail plan will see the network extended to 120,000 km by the end of 2020 and to 170,000 km by the end of the 2030, Wang said. Upon completion, 60 percent of the country's railways will be located in western China. *
A Ministry of Railways spokesman said a detailed construction plan to link Southeast Asian countries had not yet been finalized, but confirmed that the ministry has set up working groups with these countries. 

*Piamsak Milintachinda, Thailand's ambassador to China, earlier told China Daily that a ministry team went to Thailand in August to gauge the investment environment for a high-speed railway as well as a rail network connecting Thailand, China and other Southeast Asian countries. *

*The proposed 240-km high-speed railway in Thailand, estimated to cost about $25.6 billion, would be the first such line in that country and connect Bangkok with Rayong, the industrial base in the east of the country. *

*Thailand has long intended to upgrade its network and learn from China's experience in "operating a high-speed rail system", the ambassador said.* 

Chinese experts believe that China has the technical ability to carry out the project, but other considerations may come into play. 

*"There is no technological barrier to building high-speed railways to Southeast Asian countries but China needs to take profitability into account,"* said Ji Jialun, a professor with Beijing Jiaotong University. 

*Domestic companies are upgrading technology to keep up with innovation and growth in the high-speed rail industry and are well positioned to benefit from increased interest in high-speed rail routes. *

China's high-speed trains have clocked speeds as high as 416.6 km/hour, according to Zhao Xiaogang, chairman of the China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corp, the largest listed railway equipment maker in China. 

*"Europe, the United States, Russia, India, Brazil and the Middle East are all mulling over plans to develop high-speed railways, indicating a boom in the industry globally," Zhao said. *

Tan Zongyang, Zhou Siyu and Liu Yiyu contributed to this story. 

By Du Juan and Wan Zhihong, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Martian2 said:


> People's Daily Online -- China's light maglev "Zhonghua-06" made debut
> 
> China's light maglev "Zhonghua-06" made debut
> UPDATED: 15:41, May 13, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's light maglev train "Zhonghua-06" made its debut in Dalian (in northeast China's Liaoning Province) on May 11, 2005.





anoop said:


> What's the advantage of having an upside-down maglev?



"Englishman
May 15th, 2005, 01:21 AM
*I can see big advantages of overhanging maglevs, though maintanance might be more tricky. Snow, flooding, leaves-on-the-track can all be avoided.*"

"hkskyline
May 13th, 2005, 08:40 PM
China's first overhang rail maglev train passes test run
13 May 2005
Xinhua's China Economic Information Service

BEIJING, May 13 (CEIS) -- The first Chinese-made overhang rail maglev train passed test run on May 12 in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province.

The test train, "Zhonghua No. 6," is designed to run at a top speed of 400 kilometers per hour being overhanged from the track above, unlike other prototypes that are levitated above the rail and propelled forward by magnetic forces.

The new model, completely designed and developed by China itself, is 9.6 meters long, 1.65 meters wide and 1.87 meters high.With a designed transportation capacity of 80,000 passengers and 48,000 tons of cargo per hour, the train is designed for traffic between large and medium-sized cities.

*The overhang rail technology applied to "Zhonghua No. 6" is expected to help reduce potential traffic accidents, said Li Lingqun, chief scientist of the team that developed the train.

China's first self-made maglev train "Zhonghua No. 1" made debut in Dalian in October last year after 16 years of research.* The train is designed to run at a low speed of less than 110 kilometers per hour for urban traffic."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's high-speed train CRH380A put into service - People's Daily Online*December 04, 2010 






*A train of CRH380A of China Railway High-Speed (CRH) enters into the Guangzhou south railway station in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangzhou Province, Dec. 3, 2010. China's high-speed train CRH380A, which has a maximum speed of 380 km/h during regular operations, and can keep a constant speed of 350 km/h, was put into service on the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail line on Friday.* (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)







*Passengers are seen on a train of CRH380A of China Railway High-Speed (CRH) at the Guangzhou south railway station in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangzhou Province, Dec. 3, 2010. China's high-speed train CRH380A, which has a maximum speed of 380 km/h during regular operations, and can keep a constant speed of 350 km/h, was put into service on the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail line on Friday.* (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)











*Photo taken on Dec. 3, 2010 shows a compartment on a train of CRH380A of China Railway High-Speed (CRH), in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangzhou Province*. China's high-speed train CRH380A, which has a maximum speed of 380 km/h during regular operations, and can keep a constant speed of 350 km/h, was put into service on the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail line on Friday. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

An excellent documentary from National Geographics Channel about the Beijing-Shanghai high speed railway line.

Man Made Marvels: The World's fastest railway line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's high-speed rail network develops quickly - People's Daily Online*December 07, 2010 






Photo taken on Dec. 10, 2009 shows an interior view of the under-construction Wuhan Railway Station Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province. The station costing more than 14 billion RMB yuan (2.4 billion U.S. dollars) was put into use on Dec. 20, 2009. It was the first station built for the Wuhan-Guangzhou high speed railway passenger special line. China operated a high-speed railway network with a combined length of 7,531 kilometers, the world's longest, said Chinese Railways Minister Liu Zhijun Tuesday while addressing the seventh World Congress on High Speed Rail held in Beijing, December 7, 2010. Liu said China's high-speed railways have been operating well, with reliable equipment and a good safety record. China's high-speed rail network has been developing quickly in recent years. A CRH380A train on last Friday set an operating speed record of 486.1 km per hour on a test run on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway. China plans to build 13,000 km (8,078 miles) of high-speed railway by 2012. (Xinhua/Cheng Min)






Photo taken on Dec. 22, 2009 shows two high-speed trains at the high-speed railway maintenance base in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on Feb. 6, 2010 shows a high-speed Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) train coded G2004 running en route with a speed of 350km per hour from Xi'an to Zhengzhou, in Sanmenxia, central China's Henan Province. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on Dec. 26, 2009 shows a train G1001 setting out from Wuhan Railway Station in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province. (Xinhua)






Photo taken on Oct. 20, 2010 shows a train CRH380A running out from the Hongqiao railway station, a terminal of the Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway, in Shanghai, east China. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IND151

i want such train for India. we really need such train as our nation is gigantic and our huge population needs fast means of transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ovarel

Can we reconstruct the silk-road with those machines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China links world with its high-speed rail technology - People's Daily Online*December 09, 2010 

*"Building roads before building wealth,"* a widely known slogan in China, was cited by Lao Deputy Prime Minister Somsavat Lengsavad.

*Lengsavad was referring to a planned high speed railway for his country*. As an inland country, Laos wants to counter its disadvantages of being land-locked by improving its transportation systems, Lengsavad said at the ongoing seventh World Congress on High Speed Rail in Beijing.

*In April, Laos reached an agreement with China to establish a joint venture that will construct a railway linking China's southwestern Yunnan province and the Lao capital of Vientiane. The project will be launched in 2011, with an estimated construction time of four years, Lengsavad said.*

*Thailand, another country in Southeast Asia, is also partnering with China to improve its rail network.*

*In October, Thailand approved a negotiation framework for a project for Thailand-China cooperation on high-speed rail. Under the framework, the two countries will cooperate to build five railways designed for speeds of 250 km per hour at a cost of 22.5 to 25.5 billion U.S. dollars.*

*Regional traffic networks promote trade, investment as well as economic and social development,* Thai Deputy Prime Minister Suthep Thuagsuban said at the conference.

*China's high-speed rail is welcomed by its neighboring developing countries, not only for its competitive cost performance ratio, but for the great impetus it gives to economic and social development.*

Some media even used *"high-speed rail diplomacy"* to describe the prosperity of China's construction of the rail network.

*On the other side of the Pacific Ocean, Chinese enterprises have begun to enter the U.S. market.*

*General Electric Co. (GE) has announced the company and China's largest rail vehicle maker China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corporation Limited (CSR) will invest 50 million dollars in a U.S. based joint venture to make high-speed trains.*

*"It's very good they (GE) can find a world-class partner here in China to work with. I'm sure it will benefit both companies and both countries as a result,"* said Bill Millar, president of the American Public Transportation Association.

*Since 2003, China has signed agreements or memoranda of understanding for bilateral cooperation on rail with more than 30 countries, including the United States, Russia, Brazil, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Poland and India.*

In a post-crisis era, developing the low-carbon economy and seeking sustainable development has pushed for a third global wave of high-speed railway construction.

Under this circumstance, China's high-speed rail network has been developing quickly over the past years with a combined length *totaling 7,531 kilometers, the world's longest.*

During a latest test run on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway in December, *a CRH-380A train set a new speed record of 486.1 km per hour.*

*Chinese manufacturing sources said Tuesday China aimed to break the world high-speed rail record of 574.8 km per hour in a trial run next year.*

All these are the basis for China's high-speed rail industry to *"go abroad"* and conduct international cooperation.

Chinese Vice Premier Zhang Dejiang said at the conference that China should open up wider to the outside world and enhance communication and cooperation with other countries in high-speed rail, while encouraging Chinese rail enterprises to "go abroad" and enhance friendship through cooperation.

*Jean-Pierre Loubinoux, general director of the International Union of Railways (UIC), said the great development of Chinese high-speed rail has demonstrated that only by learning from each other can all seek a better and faster development.*

*"The cooperation on high-speed rail enhances cooperation between nations, thus advancing the industry to a higher standard," said E. Grillo Pasquarelli, director of Inland Transport of the European Commission. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

KiwiRail&#39;s locos chug in from China - Local News - Bay of Plenty Times

"KiwiRail's locos chug in from China
Sandra Conchie | 22nd November 2010

The first six of Kiwirail's 20 new DL class locomotive engines were unloaded at the Port of Tauranga yesterday, an occasion anxiously anticipated and welcomed by all those involved with the almost $80 million project.

Vessel Beluga Foresight delivered its *special cargo from China* to the Port of Tauranga on Friday and the double-cab diesel locomotives, *each weighing nearly 108 tonnes*, were transported to the Norske Skog marshalling yard yesterday and lifted by cranes on to the railway tracks for closer inspection.





The first six of KiwiRail's 20 new DL class locomotives unloaded at the Port of Tauranga. (Photo / Sam Ackland)

*Built by China's Dalian Locomotive and Rolling Stock Company to Kiwirail specifications, they are expected to be in service before Christmas.*

They will be used on the Auckland-Hamilton-Tauranga "golden triangle" freight route and also on Bay of Plenty forestry routes.

*They have a 2,700kw engine, will be hauling 2,000 tonnes of freight and are expected to be 5 to 10 per cent more fuel efficient than the existing 149 fleet of engines.

Where they can replace two existing locomotives, the fuel saving is expected to reach almost 30 per cent.*

A beaming KiwiRail project manager Scott Murray said the locomotives would undergo a thorough inspection and testing process in preparation for their commissioning before Christmas, including testing the braking system, stopping performance and the load pulling power.

Mr Murray said the new locomotives were the start of some significant investment by KiwiRail in its rolling stock and would have a huge impact on the turnaround capacity of freight haulage.

He said it was part of the company's strategic plan to grow the business and start to retire some of its old engines.

These are the first locomotives to have arrived in the country in nearly 35 years - the newest diesel locomotives in the current fleet are more than 34 years old and the oldest 45 years.

Chief designer Maoye Cong was on hand to make a closer inspection on Friday, followed by a special blessing by locomotive engineer Ricky Kura who has worked for KiwiRail for 34 years.

Mr Cong, who headed a team of 30 designers and worked closely with KiwiRail representatives on the design specifications, said it had been a challenging project, particularly because of the cultural and language differences but one he was very proud to be involved with.

"It's just like waiting to seeing a baby being born. Now it has arrived, it's very exciting."

*Noting the first locomotive engine was number 9008 - the nine in Chinese symbolising longevity and eight meaning prosperity, also raised quite a few smiles among the KiwiRail staff.*

Mr Murray said the remaining 14 locomotives in the $80 million purchase were due to arrive early next year and will deployed around the North Island."

Note: Thank you to "Schumacher" for the post.


----------

